#juju-gui 2013-04-15
<frankban> hi rogpeppe: would you like to take another view at https://codereview.appspot.com/8716043. It includes s/st.client.Call/st.call/ in all the client calls.
<rogpeppe> frankban: looking
<frankban> rogpeppe: thanks
<rogpeppe> frankban: nicer when using .call(), isn't it? :-)
<frankban> rogpeppe: absolutely, less code and repetition
<rogpeppe> frankban: thanks for making the changes
<frankban> my pleasure
<rogpeppe> frankban: LGTM
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool! merging
<gary_poster> teknico, sorry I was in a rush I guess, but yes, your shrinkwrap docs were excellent and much appreciated. :-)
<gary_poster> and hi
<teknico> gary_poster, hi, thanks, it feels like getting docs right on first try is even less likely than code :-)
<gary_poster> hiya bac.  fix fakebackend addRelation is still in landing on kanban.  I'm guessing that is an oversight?
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i'll move it
<gary_poster> teknico, :-)
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hi.  I marked "remove charm panel for the charm browser integration" as blocked on the charm browser being ready.  Even if/when it is ready I'd like to hear what the plans are before we do them (my basic goal being the usual "does everything still work after this commit"
<gary_poster> )
 * teknico lunches
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr, makes sense
<gary_poster> thx
<benji> gary_poster: I suppose the high priority cards in story 1 are the best to draw from, in particular the ones that require changes to juju-core.  Is that right?
<gary_poster> benji, absolutely (though I hope that none of those actually require juju-core changes; I don't think they do)
<gary_poster> uistage is down
<gary_poster> I'm trying to figure out why and get it back
<benji> gary_poster: oh, I mesread the "Implement resolved in the Go environment" bug.  I don't think any have juju-core-side work.
<gary_poster> benji, good.  relatedly, my understanding of bug 1169167 (thank you for filing) is that we are currently getting constraints, but not config; and that we can work around that absence in the GUI by  explicitly getting service data before rendering the pertinent pages.  Are things better than I understood (config is also included in the deltas, as your bug implies) or otherwise different?
<gary_poster> "currently getting" == "currently getting from the watcher deltas"
<benji> my understanding (from frankban, hi frankban!) is that both the config and constraint data is coming in via watcher, but neither is wired up yet
<gary_poster> ok great
<frankban> benji, gary_poster: looking to the ServiceInfo structure (which I suppose it is included in the delta), I see "Constraints constraints.Value", but not the settings. So I guess the constraints are there, not the settings, as Gary mentioned.
<gary_poster> teknico, shrinkwrap is broken somehow on uistage
<gary_poster> frankban, ack thanks
<gary_poster> teknico, if you are around let me know and I will ask you to help me diagnose on guichat
<frankban> rogpeppe: do you confirm? ^^^
<frankban> rogpeppe: re: constraints and settings in delta
<benji> gary_poster: I'll ammend the bug.
<benji> Shall I add another about adding config data?
<frankban> gary_poster: any error from uistage make?
<rogpeppe> frankban: you don't get settings yet
<gary_poster> (I told rogpeppe that we could work around the config being absent from the deltas for now; it is a nice to have)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, if we can get it in the next day that would be cool, but not counting on it :-)
<frankban> rogpeppe: but we get constraints, right?
<rogpeppe> frankban: yes
<gary_poster> frankban, yes make fails with npm error
<frankban> gary_poster: npm version?
<frankban> gary_poster: and nodejs?
<gary_poster> error is Error: No compatible version found: chai@'chai@1.5.x'
<gary_poster> which is odd because it then says that 1.5.0 is a valid install target
<frankban> benji: time for a quick review? https://codereview.appspot.com/8768043
<benji> frankban: sure
<frankban> benji: thanks
<gary_poster> frankban nodejs is 0.8.11, npm is 1.1.62.  I will see if I can update
<frankban> gary_poster: I had npm errors in trunk, resolved updating npm and node from the ppa
<gary_poster> ack thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: after updating I have $ npm -v
<frankban> 1.2.18
<frankban> [master]frankban@syd76:~/devel/juju/ui/bug-1168449-releation-names$ nodejs -v
<frankban> v0.10.4
<gary_poster> yeah, same here locally
<teknico> back
<teknico> gary_poster, getting there
<benji> I think I'll add "LGTM" to my email signature.
<frankban> :-)
<gary_poster> uistage is back thanks to frankban and teknico
<teknico> yay!
<bac> hi gary_poster
<gary_poster> hi bac
<bac> gary_poster: in reviewing my destroy service branch makyo suggested that the corresponding units and machines should also be removed
<gary_poster> bac, I saw
<bac> gary_poster: i agree about removing units and have done that
<bac> gary_poster: but what about machines?  if they need to be removed should removeUnits take care of that?
<bac> currently it doesn't
<gary_poster> bac, interesting question: AIUI pyJuju keeps machines around and jujucore does not.  Given our current goals, I think an XXX with that comment, with the expectation that we will add a "removeMachines" flag to removeUnits when we implement the Go side of the sandbox, is a good way forward.
<bac> gary_poster: good idea.  doing that and landing my branch.
<gary_poster> awesome, thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: I am confused about "ResolvedResults" in params.go: I think it is not used anywhere, and the Resolved call just returns an error
<rogpeppe> frankban: looking
<hatch> good morning all - looking for 2x reviews -> (at least one familiar with relationships) https://codereview.appspot.com/8735043/
<rogpeppe> frankban: looks bogus to me. i think it can go.
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm doing one (and marked it on kanban)
<gary_poster> and good morning :-)
<hatch> alright thanks :)
<frankban> benji: in case you already investigated, does goenv.resolved need something back from the api backend?
<benji> frankban: I don't know that yet.  Shall I look?
<hatch> benji: I noticed that you used Y.Object.each() on an array in your last landed branch, why use that vs Y.Array.each?
<gary_poster> Or even Y.each
<benji> hatch: I changed it to Y.Array.each as suggested.  Did that message not get sent from Rietveld?
<frankban> benji: no rush, please let me know when you figure it out
<hatch> benji: oh I just looked at the merge and it showed that Y.Object.each was still being used
<frankban> hatch: what's the difference between Y.Array.each and [].forEach?
<benji> that's because "lbox submit" doesn't update the review.  It should.
 * gary_poster guesses browser support
<hatch> frankban: if the browser supports it....nothing :)
<hatch> well it executes the callback under the proper context
<hatch> that would have to be manually defined (which isnt' really an issue) if going straight native
<frankban> hatch: do you know if forEach is supported by all the browsers we support?
<hatch> see http://yuilibrary.com/yui/docs/api/files/yui_js_yui-array.js.html#l96
<hatch> frankban: it is
<hatch> I think all of the array methods we use are
<gary_poster> benji, hatch, we should be using Y.Array.each in app/views/service.js on the env.genericConstraints.  Pre-existing problem to benji's branch
<benji> gary_poster: I'll make up a quick fix branch and throw in a couple of little things I have lying around
<gary_poster> cool thanks benji
<benji> branch stew I call it
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> ahh yeah I see that on line 652
<hatch> frankban: I created a ticket to discuss switching to use native methods https://canonical.leankit.com/Boards/View/102529849 feel free to comment on it if you would likke
<frankban> hatch: cool
<rick_h_> jcsackett: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/update-urls is the branch I'm working on
<hatch> rick_h_: need review on 8768044?
<rick_h_> hatch: sinzui was going to grab it in a sec 
<hatch> alrighty
<rick_h_> hatch: but jcsackett will need a second one in a few min
 * sinzui is reading it
<rick_h_> hatch: once lbox burns enough cpu cycles
<hatch> heh - I noticed it doesn't put both cores into 100% on my machine
<hatch> I have been meaning to investigate
<rick_h_> hatch: that'd be cool if it ran test-debug/test-prod at once in diff cores
<hatch> hehe I agree!
<sinzui> rick_h_, do "we" dislike the "unless" handlebar helper?
<rick_h_> sinzui: no opinion that I know of but it's not come up. 
<sinzui> thank you
<rick_h_> sinzui: if you're not a fan it'd be great if we can land but add a card/bug for a followup drive by branch
<sinzui> I am not a fan of an empty if-block, but the else-block has code
<sinzui> "unless" is used for if-not and huw might not know that
<rick_h_> sinzui: yea, I've got that on a 'bring up to him' but I wanted to look over the file in full more carefuly and pull notes together I send him at EOD here. 
<rick_h_> sinzui: so we're not having the monday sync call today correct? We had it friday. 
<sinzui> rick_h_, I have it on my calendar still. Antonio was looking to move it.
<rick_h_> sinzui: ok, I wasn't sure if friday replaced it this week
<hatch> gary_poster: if possible could you QA the relation code? Just so we can be sure there isn't any other odd issues like last time?
<gary_poster> hatch, will do.  I'm being picky in the code too, because I don't understand some of it at first reading.
<hatch> sure no problem
<gary_poster> but trying to be helpful too :-)
<jcsackett> hatch, rick_h_: if you have the time https://codereview.appspot.com/8612045
<jcsackett> lbox has burned its cycles. :-P
<rick_h_> jcsackett: will do
<hatch> done
<gary_poster> hatch quick chat in guichat?
<hatch> 5 mins? I just have some eggs in the pan :)
<gary_poster> hatch sure
<hatch> ok egged up
<hatch> gary_poster: guichat?
<gary_poster> hatch come on by :-)
<benji> gary_poster: little branch here https://codereview.appspot.com/8770044
<benji> hatch: you might be interested in reviewing this branch, it quiets the linter down: https://codereview.appspot.com/8770044
<hatch> sure I'll check it out
<rick_h_> jcsackett: the api guides use 'term' for the search phrase
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so I was wondering if you mind doing a s/text/term/g
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i would rather update the api guides.
<jcsackett> rather than landing another branch against charmworld just to get this rolling.
<jcsackett> do you really have a strong concern about term/text?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: just hate 'text' as it's so generic and was looking to sync with the api docs. I didn't realize the server side wasn't term as well :(
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i don't really know that "text" is generic...it is, in fact, a "text" search, right?
<jcsackett> and yeah, the api is already implemented with text rather than term.
<jcsackett> see the link in my reply.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: then yea match the server and I've got a good card for 'slack time' one day :)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: the last thing was yuo were doing extra work in the test than just create the data source and update it in the instance. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: but I guess that was to get the url updated to check?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: if that's the case ignore me
<jcsackett> rick_h_: the extra calls are to change sendRequest into something that captures data in a way the test can interrogate.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, you wanted more than the res of makeRequest. I folow now. Just seemed extra work from the test I'd done before 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ignore me, all good. 
<jcsackett> rick_h_: cool, thanks. :-)
<jcsackett> rick_h_: you want me to update the API guides?
<jcsackett> or leave them alone and you'll do your slack card one day?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: :/ I guess. No sense having bad known info out there. It'll bite me down the road when I go to look at how to generate an api req by hand for that
<jcsackett> rick_h_: when you say api guides, you mean the "Api sketch" doc in g drive, yeah?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr
<jcsackett> rick_h_: actually, reading the api sketch, term is used as a parameter when looking for autocompletion.
<rick_h_> well as per above, ignore me
<jcsackett> so term=apa will return interfaces, owners, charms, etc, that you might want to autcomplete too. there's no mention of term used for full-text; just a mention of text=apache2 as an example in some searches.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: just updating you, so you know what's in there. :-)
<rick_h_> let me know how wrong I am please kthx :)
<jcsackett> less letting you know how wrong you are, more letting you know you have more work to do in your future slack time. :-)
<gary_poster> hatchm I'm having to get my laptop on raring working.  almost done, I think...
<gary_poster> hatch ^^^
<hatch> ooo living on the edge :)
<gary_poster> :-) on the laptop, at least
<hatch> I usually wait a couple months so others can deal with the driver issues lol
<hatch> I don't think I can upgrade my laptop to 13.04 because it was originally installed with wubi and 13.04 doesn't have wubi
<hatch> I could be wrong with that though
<hatch> I should probably ask
<bac> hi frankban, i'm having trouble accessing a gui charm launched on juju-core on ec2
<bac> frankban: i set the juju-gui-source but juju status still shows it as a cs: charm
<bac> frankban: password of 'passwd' is rejected.  has something changed i missed?
<bac> frankban: nm, i see admin-secret now works...
<frankban> bac: auth is now enabled on juju-core api, you should use your admin-secret
<frankban> heh
<bac> frankban: i'd accidentally cut-n-pasted the secret-key, not admin-secret.  thx.
<Makyo> Thank goodness I don't have that 53 mile commute anymore. http://ubuntuone.com/3OEL5eifsK690J9p0dRzX7
<hatch> Makyo: awesome!
<hatch> overnight?
<Makyo> In the last six hours.
<Makyo> Still coming down like crazy.,
<hatch> right on! I wish I was there
<benji> frankban: to answer your question from earlier: no, resolved doesn't return anything (other than an error indicator) and the front-end doesn't need it to, either
<frankban> benji: cool, thanks
<gary_poster> If anyone pinged me in the past 15 minutes, I didn't see it, so please re-ping
<gary_poster> 20, even
<gary_poster> and meanwhile...
<gary_poster> jujugui, please update kanban board.  I'll review soon
<gary_poster> hatch, I'm in guichat.  Things are kinda sorta working.  :-/
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> Makyo, starting
<teknico> hatch, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en ?
<benji> gary_poster: are the bugs I'll be filing "High-Priority Maintenance"?
<gary_poster> benji, good question.  at this stage in the game they are all kind of flowing together into "things we have to fix in order to deliver."  Yeah, I think that sounds right
<benji> k
<gary_poster> benji, but please put the high priority marker on them in the card
<benji> k
 * gary_poster will think of some better name for that lane in the future :-P
<gary_poster> or someone will tell me of one :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I suggest "Story Alpha"
<gary_poster> benji :-P there actually is intended to be some meaning to the "maintenance" part of the name :-)
<benji> Just ribbing you on the "Story 1"/"Story A" thing
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, you available for a quick call?  I was writing you another novel, and I think talking might be better :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: definitely. give me a few minutes and i'll ping you
<gary_poster> thanks rogpeppe 
<hatch> rick_h_: avail to chat now?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure
<hatch> ok in guichat
<Makyo> Really need to shovel the deck.  Back in a few.
<hatch> gary_poster: ok done the calls so whenever you want to continue with that relations stuff
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  My call now is cancelled.  I'm kind of hungry though.  Maybe call in 20?
<hatch> sounds good
<gary_poster> cool tty then
<hatch> restarting the CI - it hung
<rick_h_> gary_poster: jcastro ping'ed me asking about the gui on the tablet and the uistage url is showing the circles but not the squares/etc. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: did that get working? He's asking if yuo could email a status update for the gui on the tablet to robbie and cc him. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, tell him to reload, and give him Makyo as contact
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sure will do.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, I'm going to forward your email to Kapil, plus a note about the reload for circles -> squares
<Makyo> gary_poster, ack.  Hoping it's just a cache thing.
<rick_h_> hah just got as text to nvm it works!!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: Makyo ^^
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sent Jorge and Robbie the email anyway.  Makyo, cc'd you.
<Makyo> rick_h_, Hah, yeah, probably the cache, then.  Should be fine on reloads, since the cache will be populated.
<rick_h_> cool, thanks guys
<Makyo> Should look into gzipping the svg assets.
<rick_h_> sounds like they're having fun at the conference
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<benji> semantic difference between go- and python-back-ends: the go back-end resolves the unit as a whole while the python back-end can resolve just a unit or a unit/relation pair
<rick_h_> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8679045 is the up and ready for destruction :)
<hatch> haha alright do I need to qa it?
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, you can. You have to hit each url manually. I can give you a list 
<rick_h_> oh actually I need to add the commit message on there still doh
<rick_h_> hatch: I think just the code for now will be cool and QA once the missing bits get added. 
<hatch> alright sure
<rick_h_> it's a bit of a regression for us atm.
<rick_h_> but urls ftw
<hatch> CI hung again it looks like it was only able to requisition a single machine
<bcsaller> Makyo: Might you have time soon to help look over my charm branch?
<hatch> rick_h_: done - few things to chat about in the review
<rick_h_> hatch: looking now
<Makyo> bcsaller, These docs are getting out of hand, but I'm at a good stopping point now.
<bcsaller> Makyo: up to you. lp:~bcsaller/charms/precise/juju-gui/sandbox-charm/ has the current. I'm testing my latest updates now. I'd also be happy to walk you through the changes
<rick_h_> hatch: did yuo want to chat then?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> guichat
<rick_h_> rgr
<Makyo> bcsaller, looking through diff over lunch, give me a few, then I'll QA best I can.
<bcsaller> Makyo: happy to answer questions, there is both new code and new features 
<hatch> gary_poster: back from lunch yet? :)
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry, yeah, been back.
<hatch> no problem, I'm at a good point to get back onto the relation stuff if you are available
<gary_poster> hatch, cool,let's do it. see you in guichat in 2 min.
<Makyo> bcsaller, looks fairly straight forward.  What backend should I test first?
<bcsaller> Makyo: sandbox: true, staging: true is the config set we want right now
<bcsaller> Makyo: you're the first to look at the new backend code, that looked sane to you?
<Makyo> bcsaller, yeah, I think so.  I wasn't expecting the chain/merge stuff, but it makes sense when I read throughit.
<bcsaller> Makyo: yeah, composition patterns rather than inheritance 
<Makyo> bcsaller, yeah, makes sense.
 * bac reboots
<Makyo> bcsaller, Testing's going okay so far, minus EC2 problems.
<bcsaller> If I was doing core dev right now I think I'd be working on a Docker provider, local provisioning of units should only take seconds and the way it is now is driving me crazy 
<Makyo> A pox on all self-signed certs.
<Makyo> I'm getting "SyntaxError: JSON.parse: unexpected end of data" now, though, which is new.
<bcsaller> I haven't seen that one
<Makyo> I'm trying to figure out how to make firebug break on errors, so I can figure out what it's talking about.
<Makyo> Oh, derp.
<bcsaller> Makyo: any update?
<Makyo> bcsaller, Trying to dig into the uglified source.
<Makyo> bcsaller, from the look of it, sandbox isn't being set in config.js
<Makyo> Making sure it's not just a cache problem.
<Makyo> Yeah, not cached.
<Makyo> So it's trying to connect to pyjuju's ws, which isn't running.
<bcsaller> Makyo: it should be set, that would be a real issue, I haven't seen that not work. The improv server doesn't run in a sandbox though, the ws faked on the client
 * benji records in the Big Book of Things About Working from Home...  Danger 27: chatty pest control guy
<Makyo> bcsaller, yeah, not seeing a sandbox attribute in config.js
<Makyo> Should note that I forgot to specify the juju-gui-source and changed it later with juju set, I'm sure that regens the config.js file, but I'm chcking
<bcsaller> benji: chatty pests are worse
<benji> lol
<bac> benji: i really need a pest control guy.  we've got a mouse who has eaten/contaminated about $200 of food last week.
<Makyo> bcsaller, damn, config on install wasn't applied, bet it was a typo on my part.  Trying with set.
<bcsaller> Makyo: I might properly have triggered the change in the case you're looking at either though, been checking into it
<benji> bac: yow (I think the previous owners of this house (the ones that had it forclosed and taken away from them) had a bad rodent problem, judging from all the mummified ones I found when I tore out the kitchen; makes the fees seem worth it)
<bac> i got a good whack at him the other night with a broom.  missed but he ran away and hasn't been back yet
<bac> of course there is no food out for him now.  that may have more to do with it
<bcsaller> Isn't this the Future with a capital 'F'? Why do we still have rodent home invasions? 
<bcsaller> Makyo: I pushed an update that may help in that case, but calling set might do it as well. 
<Makyo> bcsaller, Alright.  This thing's being stupid anyway.
<bac> gary_poster: the config/settings bug is marked as blocked.  any info?
<gary_poster> bac, yes, Roger might magically fix it in the watcher between now and tomorrow evening.  If he does, then this card will mean work A, otherwise it will mean work B.
<Makyo> Had to resolve a unit to destroy a service due to hook failed, then had to terminate the machine, now the whole environment's hosed.
<gary_poster> So, since we can do either after the go env is frozen, we are waiting for roger, bac
<Makyo> Or, maybe just status?
<bac> gary_poster: "A" being adding it to serviceInfo handler?
<gary_poster> bac, right
<bac> ok.
 * bac does QA while waiting for two reviews, he said in his most aggressive passive voice.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> jujugui ^^^ 
<Makyo> Running into https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1168155 again, sorry this is taking a while bcsaller 
<Makyo> _mup_, not a fan?  #1168155
<Makyo> :(
<bcsaller> Makyo: I understand about it taking a while, I appreciate you looking it. I fought with this over the weekend and each iteration takes far too long
<bcsaller> Makyo: you might change the hash on your ec2 control-bucket or delete the s3 bucket directly 
<Makyo> bcsaller, Yeah, starting over anyway.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> hey rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i've just discovered a slightly annoying wrinkle
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: to the service config watching stuff
<gary_poster> bcsaller, "each iteration takes far too long": I want to explore that with juju core for 13.10
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, uh-oh?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: which is that watching the settings collection doesn't actually tell us all the current values of the settings
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: because the settings collection only holds values that have been set explicitly
<gary_poster> as opposed to defaults?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yup
<gary_poster> hm
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I don't think that's too bad
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: so... you do *theoretically* have all the info you need to do the defaulting
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, right, we always work off of a model
<gary_poster> and the model isinstantiated with data from call to get service info
<gary_poster> which I am pretty sure has the settings
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: you can get the defaults from the charm metadata
 * bac -> dogwalk.  bbiab.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ok, we already have that too, and mutate the service on the basis of it for the endpoints
<gary_poster> so we can set up the initial values from the charm at that point
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: so the question is: is it easier for me to do the "right thing" than for you to cope with the wrong thing at your end?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, where the right thing is to include defaults?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yeah
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: although... i'm not totally sure
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it's actually unnecessary network traffic
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, if you are contacting me, I suspect it is not trivial on your side.  I think it will approach trivial on our side, and I don't mind the semantics in the abstract.  Not 100% convenient, but not horrible.  I wouldn't mind if you only sent us config changes, in fact, and might think about this approach as an approximation thereof
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok, that sounds good
<gary_poster> cool thanks rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'll go with that for now
<gary_poster> cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the implementation is basically done, i think - "just" the tests to go
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, :-) great!
<Makyo> bcsaller, ip-10-212-73-147:2013/04/15 21:17:21 INFO worker/uniter: HOOK ValueError: Unable to use staging with go backend
<bcsaller> Makyo: thats true :)
<bcsaller> no improv and we only implement the pyjuju protocol for sandbox currently 
<Makyo> bcsaller, alright.  Should I test something other than staging: true, sandbox: true?
<bcsaller> I suppose the next would be to verify a normal python install on ec2, I've done it locally but not there yet. If that works then the charm is still valid for its primary use-case
<bcsaller> Makyo: ^^
<Makyo> bcsaller, alright, will do.
<bcsaller> thanks
<Makyo> bcsaller, looking good.
<bcsaller> Makyo: thank you :)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I have to run.  where are we with charm?
<Makyo> Checks out on python and go (before I messed it up)
<Makyo> gary_poster, bcsaller ^^^
<gary_poster> Makyo, great!  You tried the new features as well, with sandbox and the "look someplace else" functionality?  prob hard to qa that last one
<Makyo> gary_poster, just straight deployments, but I can.
<gary_poster> Makyo, thank you.  sandbox should be relatively easy to test (within constraints of what sandbox privides
<Makyo> gary_poster, alright, on that one now.
<gary_poster> Makyo, the other functionality might be best tested by verifying that deploying it fails, then logging in and verifying that no ppas are installed in etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<gary_poster> maybe you or ben have better idea
<gary_poster> running
<gary_poster> back later
<gary_poster> must write email about charm to is tonight
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I think we can use the branch for now, and then do another rev once its code reviewed 
<gary_poster> cool thanks bcsaller.  shoot me a mail with branch pls
<gary_poster> ttyl
 * bcsaller nods
<hatch> am I supposed to be able to create a relation from wordpress to puppet in the UI? or do I need to do something fancy to get the subordinate relations?
<Makyo> gary_poster, bcsaller Good to go on sandbox.
<bcsaller> :)
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> do we support deploying subordinates in the sandbox?
<hatch> I don't get the subordinate UI in the sandbox after deploying puppet
<bcsaller> hatch: if we don't its a bug
<hatch> alrighty I'll file
<bcsaller> hatch: I think we previously set a flag on the incoming delta that might not be happening in deploy. I expect there is that and not joining peer relations that might be issues with sandbox deploy at this time
<hatch> alright - so because of that I can't create a subordinate relationship to QA
<hatch> but normal relationships are good
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1169350
<Makyo> Alright, dogwalking time.
<bac> hi Makyo, still here?
<Makyo> bac sure, for a minute or so
<bac> Makyo: sorry to keep you.  doing QA and wondered if there was a bug for the trail of artifacts left on the canvas when dragging around a service?
<Makyo> bac, not seen that yet, but dragging a service only updates element attributes, not create new elements.  Can you check in the DOM through firebug/JS tools?  If there are extras, definitely worth a bug.
<bac> Makyo: will do.  have a nice walk.
<Makyo> bac, cheers
<rick_h_> hatch: updated per your review. Working on jcsackett's now. If you get a sec can you toss a LGTM or even a LGTM with the following XXX so I can finish/land it later tonight if possible? 
<bcsaller> hatch: in looking at it, removeUnit checks service.get('is_subordinate') but I think for service its just get('subordinate') (no 'is')
<hatch> bcsaller: if you get a chance before EOD https://codereview.appspot.com/8735043/
<hatch> hmm
<bcsaller> hatch: I can do it now, the charm is 'good enough' for now
<hatch> rick_h_: sure thing lemme take a peek
<hatch> rick_h_: which patch set should I be looking at?
<hatch> 4?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, latest. 
<hatch> alright
<rick_h_> hatch: no hurry. I won't get back to it for a couple of hours
<hatch> rick_h_: done!
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks again
<bcsaller> hatch: thanks, nice branch
<hatch> right on
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> great comments ;)
<rick_h_> feel the <3 
<hatch> I didnt know about passing to done() that's pretty cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: https://codereview.appspot.com/8761045/
<Makyo> Walking two young dogs in 8" of wet snow is basically the worst.
<rick_h_> Makyo: love when my neighbor snow plows a circle in his yard for his little dog to go out in. Like a nascar track of space taller than it is
<Makyo> rick_h_, Haha, awesome :D  We had to do that for Zephyr when he was a puppy. http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranna/4056585833/in/set-72157594409039347
<Makyo> Of course, now he can set his head on the dining room table without stretching, so really, he should be the one shoveling.
<bac> why does our 'high priority maintenance' section have so many low-priority bugs?
<hatch> low priority high priority is still higher priority than normal priority
<hatch> context is everything ;)
<Makyo> bac, some of those were deprioritized in order to get essential tablet stuff done before ODS.
<bac> Makyo: it was more of a philosophical question/smart-ass observation.  :)
<bac> good night gents.
<Makyo> bac, hah, goodnight
<bac> be nice to someone tonight
<Makyo> +10000
#juju-gui 2013-04-16
<rick_h_> hatch: around?
<hatch> depends....:P
<rick_h_> heh, huw is having some npm issues today and wondered if you knew/could help him out
<hatch> sure I can give it a try
<hatch> I'm also making supper though :)
<rick_h_> sec, getting him into the channel
<rick_h_> hatch: all good
<rick_h_> there he is
<huwshimi> Hey
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so as I was saying. I pulled the latest trunk, make clean-all && make && make devel without any issues here
<rick_h_> hatch: might know more if you're still getting an error as he's hacked with the npm stuff a bit while I just cross my fingers and pray it works :)
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I'll pull a new branch and see if that fixes anything
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool
<rick_h_> hatch: and bcsaller are a bit farther back in TZ so not sure how long they're around but worth a ping if you can't get it going
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It'll take 5-10 minutes :)
<rick_h_> cool, well I'm on cold meds and my wife is fussing at me to get to bed. good luck!
<hatch> :)
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Alright, thanks. Night.
<hatch> huwshimi: mention me when you have it all downloaded and run `make`
<hatch> just cooking supper
<huwshimi> hatch: OK will do, thanks
<huwshimi> hatch: Same thing. Fresh branch of trunk. Ran make and here's the npm-debug.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711913/
<hatch> ok looking
<hatch> what do you get when you run
<hatch> node --version
<hatch> and npm --version
<hatch> oh wait nm I se
<hatch> hmm that's very odd
<hatch> did you install npm/node with sudo?
<huwshimi> hatch: I think I just did "sudo apt-get install nodejs"
<huwshimi> (as per the hacking doc)
<hatch> ahh ok I thought you were on osx
<hatch> hmm honestly I'm not sure
<hatch> I gota run for about an hour but I'll look into it when I get back
<huwshimi> hatch: OK, no problems. Thanks
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ping
<bcsaller> gary_poster: pong
<gary_poster> hey bcsaller, thanks.  reviewing diff.  mostly looks good so far but one concern that's either wrong or easy to fix
<gary_poster> for allow-external-sources
<gary_poster> we should not install extra repos
<gary_poster> *but*
<gary_poster> we should be able to apt-get install
<gary_poster> In the case of IS,
<gary_poster> they will have established the CAT repo on every juju image
<gary_poster> and we will be able to ask them to put various packages in CAT
<bcsaller> gary_poster: ah ha, I thought they'd use a custom image ro something
<gary_poster> so apt get install is AOK
<gary_poster> just nit adding extra repos
<gary_poster> not
<bcsaller> gary_poster: should be an easy change
<gary_poster> cool thanks bcsaller.  the only downside from what I see you have now is that we can't predict the failure, as you do now
<gary_poster> but so be it
<gary_poster> reality is more important :-)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, maybe the option name should change?
<bcsaller> gary_poster: ideas?
<gary_poster> allow-additional-deb-repositories is long but relatively accurate
<bcsaller> hmm, I can do that 
<gary_poster> thank you bcsaller. Will you do that tonight?  I was writing the email to IS but I'd like that to be right before they look at it
<gary_poster> if you will do it tonight then I will check back later
 * gary_poster has 773 unread emails 
 * gary_poster usually does inbox 0
 * gary_poster has been a bit focused on deadlines lately :-P
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I will do it now, can you look at the second check in hooks/install though
<gary_poster> thanks bcsaller, looking
<bcsaller> is that a valid policy to preserve?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, if allow-additional-deb-repositories, do not install ppa:juju/pkgs, but do install those PYTHON_DEPENDENCIES
<gary_poster> I mean, if *not* allow-additional-deb-repositories, do not install PPA
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I'm sorry, I mean in backend/InstallMixin
<gary_poster> oh
<bcsaller> I told you the wrong place :(
<bcsaller> thats why I names the var 'sources' because I thought we wanted this type of protection in place as well 
<bcsaller> but it might be an invalid requirement 
<gary_poster> bcsaller, there were two uses in InstallMixin.  To try and be as clear as possible, I wrote about all three uses here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711981/
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thank you
<gary_poster> welcome
<gary_poster> bcsaller, changes look very nice so far.  Trivial, but I suggest you move GuiMixin repositories to UpstartMixin, or combine those two.  Not trivial: could you review http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5711996/ and verify that, to the best of your knowledge, these are the packages that we need in CAT, noting the sources I mention?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, maybe paranoid, but I wonder if we should do an apt-get update in the install hook in lieu of adding more deb repos, when that flag is set.
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I suspect you're right, add_extra would have done that 
<gary_poster> right
<bcsaller> gary_poster: I'
<bcsaller> Im in the middle of a test of it now though
<gary_poster> ok cool
<hatch> oh huw is gone
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I need to go.  I just sent you a proposed email to IS.  I really need to send this today.  I'll check back in about 45 minutes to see if you feel comfortable with me sending it, and if you have any corrections.  Then I'll go to bed. :-)
<bcsaller> gary_poster: replied with the comments in email, should be good to go
<gary_poster> hi all
<gary_poster> frankban, hi.  am I right that we could switch the charm to apache without technical difficulties, just with a bit of annoyance?
<frankban> gary_poster: haproxy + apache? If so, I think you are right.
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, haproxy + apache.  Cool, thanks.  Did you see that reply from mthaddon?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes I do, he has another concern about multiple services on the same charm (IIRC haproxy).
<gary_poster> frankban, right, I need to talk him away from that one
<frankban> gary_poster: +1
<gary_poster> :-)
 * frankban is curious about why nginx is not blessed
<rick_h_> frankban: because it's not in main, and it has a shady history of only existing in a russia version control system 
<rick_h_> frankban: but these days I think the last *blocker* is that it's not in main and that IS has experience with everything on apache
<frankban> rick_h_: ack, thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: time for a quick call in the usual place?
<rick_h_> we hit the same change :)
<rick_h_> and asked the same question
<gary_poster> frankban, about to have call with mthaddon, will ping
<frankban> gary_poster: ok thanks
<bac> thanks for the view frankban.  teknico could you have a look at https://codereview.appspot.com/8735044/ ?
<gary_poster> frankban, ok can call now.  going to guichat.  no rush, join when you are ready.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, can you think of any situation in which all of a service's units are in a stopped state, and the service is *not* being destroyed?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: what do you mean by "stopped state" there?
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, the unit is in a state called "stopped"? :-)
<gary_poster> not pending, not error...
<gary_poster> status is stopped on a unit
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: hmm, let me have a look
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it would happen if you did remove-unit on each unit of the service
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, and at that point the service would still be "around" in database terms--you could still make relations and add units and so on?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, GUI does not allow removing the last unit of a service FWIW, and neither AFAIK does pyjuju
<gary_poster> but that's an aside
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: interesting. i don't really see why it shouldn't, but that's a different issue, yeah
<gary_poster> rogpeppe one other question: is there any way of looking at a service and knowing that it is on the way to being destroyed?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yes, its Life will be Dying
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: BTW did you see this? https://codereview.appspot.com/8761045/
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, ah, ok.  I guess we ought to expose that in the deltas then. :-P
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yup
<gary_poster> rogpeppe I saw that you had it up last night, but hadn't seen you had two LGTMs.  yay!  landing soon?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yup
<gary_poster> cool thank you rogpeppe 
<teknico> bac, looking
<bac> teknico: sorry i didn't see your new card.
<teknico> bac, no worries :-) thanks for the review!
<teknico> bac, done
<bac> thx teknico
<frankban> rogpeppe, gary_poster: it seems that, when a service A is connected to another service, the latter being in an error state, the ServiceDestroy call removes all the unit of service A but leaves the service alive without units.
<rogpeppe> frankban: interesting
<rogpeppe> frankban: that might be the expected behaviour
<rogpeppe> frankban: what happens if you resolve the error status of the other service?
<frankban> rogpeppe: trying
<frankban> rogpeppe: it works well, the service A is removed after the unit is resolved
<rogpeppe> frankban: hmm. i wonder.
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, out of curiosity, why would that be desirable behavior?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'm not sure
<gary_poster> cool
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it could be that it's not possible to leave a relation without the say-so of the other service
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: in fact, i think that's probably the reason
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: we insist on orderly teardown
<gary_poster> huh.  "user is in charge and doesn't want the service so let's handle it for them" seems more user-friendly on the face of it.  But I guess the GUI really should be able to communicate these stories to the user
<gary_poster> if user presses destroy and service hangs around, at the very least we should hand hold them
<gary_poster> A notification like "the service cannot be completely destroyed until all units are resolved"
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i agree. i think the other service should probably allow services to leave the relation even if it's in an error state
<rogpeppe> frankban: could you raise an issue, and mention why it's unexpected behaviour, please
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> Is that like https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1168154 ?
<frankban> gary_poster, rogpeppe: IIUC it seems that a service refuses to execute his hooks while it's in an error state, and this involves also the relation-broken one. So, trying to destroy a connected service actually removes the units but fails removing the service itself. This can be sane from a point of view: the problem is that destroy service calls succeed without errors, and the user does not immediately know what's g
<frankban> oing on.
<frankban> rogpeppe: is that correct?
<rogpeppe> frankban: sounds right to me
<rogpeppe> frankban: although it's not clear to me why we need to execute the relation-broken hook *before* leaving the relation
<gary_poster> Makyo, very similar to the one frankban is talking about, yes
 * bac kicks lp2kanban
<hatch> mornin!
<rick_h_> jovan2: look like the changelog changes landed on staging as well: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/apache2-2
<jovan2> Thanks rick_h_
<gary_poster> frankban, fwiw, I made a comment on Makyo's bug that is somewhat pertinent to what you are working with.  Dunno if it is helpful for you or even interesting, but it is comment 3 of https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1168154
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, thanks, I'll link your comment in the new bug. I am trying to dupe the problem before filing it.
<gary_poster> cool
<frankban> rogpeppe, gary_poster: filed bug 1169588
<frankban> and mup is not awake: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1169588
<benji> I have a gui review up at https://codereview.appspot.com/8797043
<benji> Is the kanban bot not working any more?
<gary_poster> frankban, thank you, looks good
<gary_poster> benji, I saw bac was kicking lp2kanban but that's all I know
 * bac still kicking
<benji> k
<hatch> I thought that the kanban bot broke a long time ago
<hatch> rick_h_: did huw get npm working? I had to leave but he was gone when I got back
<rick_h_> hatch: I *think* so. He had a pair of branches for me to look at but mentioned 'fighting with make all day'
<rick_h_> hatch: so no idea how it went down.
<hatch> ahh - his error message looked a lot like permissions issues
<gary_poster> benji LGTM
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> teknico, as you are working on your card, you might be interested in a conversation Ben and I had about one of my recent branches, which is pertinent.  Trying to find...
<gary_poster> teknico, see https://codereview.appspot.com/8680043/ .  First comment #4, in para starting with "I agonized about this comment a bit," and then comment #7
<teknico> gary_poster, looking
<gary_poster> thanks teknico.  In essence, I'm inviting you to reconsider what I did, if you hadn't already.
<teknico> gary_poster, uhm, hatch and I agreed that it would be a good idea to use the nsRouter in all the navigateTo event firings (?)
<hatch> ^ bcsaller
<teknico> gary_poster, is that reasonable?
<gary_poster> teknico, sure, do you see the relation to what I pointed to?  This was bcsaller's advice as well, and what I did in that branch made it possible but somewhat more annoying to construct url's to a root value
<gary_poster> teknico, so, my point is...
<gary_poster> as you do what you are doing, which is fine by me,
<gary_poster> consider whether what I did makes what you are doing overly annoying
<gary_poster> and if so
<gary_poster> ...I dunno, figure out something better :-P
<teknico> gary_poster, links to the root are looking like this: this.fire('navigateTo', {url: this.get('nsRouter').url({gui: '/'})});
<teknico> gary_poster, they do not upset me :-)
<teknico> hatch, is that ^^ right? does it represent what you told me? :-)
<hatch> yep
<gary_poster> teknico I don't think that will work unless you include {includeRootPaths: true}
<hatch> untested of course
<gary_poster> teknico see https://codereview.appspot.com/8680043/diff/10001/app/assets/javascripts/ns-routing-app-extension.js
<hatch> oh that's interesting
<hatch> I wonder why that's there
<teknico> gary_poster, oh, *that*'s the flag you were mentioning in the review
<gary_poster> teknico, yes
<gary_poster> sorry
<hatch> gary_poster: do you know why that's included?
<gary_poster> hatch, why yes :-)
<teknico> those review comments are kind of cryptic :-)
<gary_poster> hatch, do you mean "why do we remove namespaced root paths from the underlying URL? "  Or do you mean "why do we make it possible to include namespaced root paths in a url?"
<gary_poster> or both :-P
<hatch> why do we need a special flag, why can't we just generate the url
<hatch> because it's just saying 'hey we won't generate the url you ask for....unless you ask for it with a smile' :D
<benji> is the non-drag-or-click-ability of the service boxes on the trunk a known issue?
<gary_poster> hatch, a root url is implied in all namespaces if not given
<gary_poster> benji no
<gary_poster> not by me
<gary_poster> and confiremed on uistage
<hatch> I know what it is
<hatch> rick_h_: the subapp browser container is covering the environment
<hatch> thanks benji
<gary_poster> hatch so anyway, if I say "give me a url that is /:gui:/:foo:/:bar:/" then the pretty version of that is "/"
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, we'll rework the html in follow up. 
<gary_poster> thanks benji & hatch.  rick_h_, you able to revert, or fix quickly?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: oh sorry, does it cover when not in /bws?
<hatch> gary_poster: ahhh gotcha thx
<hatch> rick_h_: yep
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yes http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes, can fix it asap
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> hatch, teknico, *but*...
<gary_poster> if I am on the /:gui:/service/wordpress page
<gary_poster> and I want the user to go to the root
<gary_poster> then that needs to be spelled /:gui:/
<gary_poster> because of you spell that "/" then the router's combine method will assume that you want to keep all namespaced paths that you didn't explicitly specify as they are now
<gary_poster> So there are a few options
<gary_poster> But did that make sense, teknico, hatch, before I talk about the possible solutions, including the one I chose, even though I was not entirely convinced by it?
<gary_poster> s/of you spell that/if you spell that/
<hatch> I think that this is showing a small issue in the way the urls are being generated...
<hatch> for example...
<teknico> gary_poster, I'm still confused, can you please tell me what the router output will now be in the second case you mentioned (spelling "/")?
<hatch> if I"m at example.com/foo/bar/:gui:/baz/bax and I generate a url via nsRouter.url({gui: '/cars'/}) I should get a url example.com/foo/bar/:gui:/cars/
<hatch> so following that thinking....
<hatch> nsRouter.url({gui: '/'}) should return example.com/foo/bar/:gui:/
<gary_poster> teknico, the router combine method will say "ok, we are currently at /:gui:/service/wordpress.  I am supposed to now go to a new url that the developer gave me, which might or might not have a value in the same namespace.  If the new url doesn't have a value in a given namespace, I will keep the current value in place.  That way, for instance, if I'm at :charmstore:/foo/bar and you tell me to go to :gui:/service/wor
<gary_poster> dpress, we don't lose url state of the charmbrowser bit--the new url is :charmbrowser:/foo/bar/:gui:/service/wordpress.  You gave me the new url "/".  That doesn't override any namespaces at all!  I'll keep everything just as it is now."I want to keep any namespace that is not "
<gary_poster> just as it is now
<gary_poster> uh oh that got messed up :-/
<hatch> gary_poster: but when you pass an object in does it not assign those rules to the specified namespace?
<gary_poster> Actually, just lop off the last partial sentence and it's what I meant (remove "I want to keep any namespace that is not ")
<gary_poster> hatch, in to what?
 * gary_poster reads your comments now...
<hatch> well we aren't passing strings into the url method
<hatch> we are passing an object specifying the namespace as the key
<teknico> gary_poster, ok, go ahead: what's the URL of "everything as it is now"?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch fix is through lbox, just waiting on next staging update. 
<hatch> thanks rick_h_
<gary_poster> teknico, If the combine method is combining any url with namespaced paths--and they are all namespaced--then a "/" path without namespace in that context...let's move to guichat in a sec
<gary_poster> rick_h_, thank you.  trying to manually update...
<hatch> gary_poster: mind if I join?
<teknico> gary_poster, ok
<gary_poster> hatch of course not, meant to include you
<gary_poster> rick_h_, updated (http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/juju-ui/version.js) but still see problem.  retrying...
<rick_h_> gary_poster: needs css update
<gary_poster> ack
<gary_poster> I did a make build
<rick_h_> gary_poster: looking 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, maybe there are more less files to watch now ?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yes, but they're tied into make
<gary_poster> ok
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but yea, I don't see the css change in the site
<rick_h_> #subapp-browser should have a default display: none rule on it
<gary_poster> rick_h_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5713430/ shows make build output.  it combines css but shouldn't it have built css from less?
<gary_poster> can run make clean && make...
<gary_poster> but that would be a Makefile bug that we ought to be able to fix trivially if that is the problem
<rick_h_> hmm, 'just worked' here with me running make devel as I fixed it in
<gary_poster> trying make clean
<rick_h_> maybe it's in make devel but not a diff make target space
<gary_poster> should be part of build target...
<gary_poster> rick_h_, make clean && make fixed it, thanks.  put a card in to investigate build css issues when you get a chance later?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> thank you
<frankban> rogpeppe, gary_poster: I am working on adding services' life to the delta. What do you think it is better: passing the juju-core int values (0:alive, 1:dying, 2:dead) or maybe just provide what's required by the GUI, e.g. Alive bool?
<gary_poster> I like alive bool, where dying means dead, yeah?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes, dying is alive == false
<gary_poster> cool, fine with alternative but sounds good to me
<frankban> gary_poster: that's called boolean euthanasia
<gary_poster> lol frankban 
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> jujugui please update kanban board
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the config branch has landed BTW
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> awesome thanks rogpepe
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, 
<gary_poster> benji ping
<benji> g*ry: sorry I was late to the meeting, my battery alarm went off the same time as your ping so I was running around like a crazy person getting power out here
<benji> One of my projects around the house should be external outlets every 20 feet or so.
<hatch> benji: that's code here
<hatch> not sure if it's 20ft but something like that
<benji> hatch: houses built in rural Tennessee in 1938 don't quite meet modern code. ;)
<hatch> haha
<benji> I still have quite a bit of "knob and tube" wiring, which is frightenting.  I have so many project to do.
 * gary_poster had to look up knob and tube wiring
<gary_poster> cool benji :-)
<gary_poster> benji I triage #1169625 as low based on your description.  Do  you agree?
<benji> gary_poster: yep, it's just aesthetics
<gary_poster> cool, will mark
<benji> I should have marked it as such.
<gary_poster> np
<benji> gary_poster: is it a bug that "make devel" and "make prod" generate 404s when you directly navigate to "http://localhost:8888/:gui:/service/wordpress/config/"?
<benji> (when tha service does indeed exist)
<gary_poster> benji, yeah
<benji> ok, I'll file that one then
<gary_poster> cool thank you
<benji> gary_poster: that one seems "normal" (as opposed to "low" or "high")
<gary_poster> benji, mmm...let's call it high.  I need to garden bugs. :-/
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, I meant "high" for the bug, non-annotated (normal) if it were a card
<gary_poster> benji, OIC, yes agree
<teknico> gary_poster, what does "TARDIS" mean in "Multi dimensional router (TARDIS)"?
<gary_poster> teknico, Doctor Who joke from bcsaller :-)
<gary_poster> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TARDIS
<teknico> ok, I suspected as much, just wanted to check :-)
<hatch> if the sandbox had a sample setup it would be awesome to dev with
<hatch> so fast
<bcsaller> hatch: writing a simulator should be a slack card. I think the way to go is to add support for env import/export to the fakebackend 
<hatch> slots of slacks
<rick_h_> hatch: got a quick sec for another guichat on navigate?
<hatch> 2 seconds
<hatch> alright
<hatch> see u in guichat
<rick_h_> hatch: take 2?
<hatch> take 2
<gary_poster> bac benji or Makyo, Francesco is heading out for the day.  Someone needs to get his lp:~frankban/juju-core/bug-1169609-service-life branch tested and landed
<gary_poster> He suggests this: "I'd also manually test it, bootstrap, deploy, detsroy-service, to be extra paranoid check if it works well with the GUI"
<gary_poster> This needs to land today
<gary_poster> In order to get it into raring
<Makyo> I can test.
<gary_poster> so it is of higher urgency then bug 1169239 or bug 1169350, both of which are also good.
<gary_poster> Thank you very much Makyo 
<frankban> Thanks a lot Makyo: the goal for that branch, and the thing to be tested above all, is that when you destroy a service you should see a serviceInfo change in the delta including Life: "dying" (where before it was "alive")
<Makyo> frankban, alright.  Connection's being a little slow, but I'm on it.
<frankban> thanks again, have a good evening all
<rick_h_> https://blog.mozilla.org/labs/2013/04/introducing-towtruck/ cool for doing UX reviews and such
<hatch> very cool
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo I forget how it works but on http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/ aren't you supposed to be able to hover over the connection thing to the right of puppet and see the relations?
<Makyo> gary_poster, yeah.
<gary_poster> thought so.  Will file bug, thx
<Makyo> Can't connect to websocket with core.  Frustrating.
<Makyo> The connection to wss://blah:17070/ was interrupted while the page was loading.
<gary_poster> Makyo, are you using the charm?
<Makyo> gary_poster, no, local with updated config-debug.js
<gary_poster> Makyo, oh.  did you do the cert dance on firefox?
<Makyo> Yep.
<gary_poster> oh ok
<Makyo> gary_poster, ^
<gary_poster> Makyo, I've got nothing then.  I think the charm was working.   If not, we need to raise an alarm pronto.
<Makyo> Trying the charm next.
<Makyo> Probably just this awful, awful connection.  Looking into it after this test.
<rick_h_> hatch: halp! I'm missing something to get your subapp/view event to work. 
<rick_h_> hatch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/browser_links/+merge/159215 is the diff, the event is picked up if listened directly, but not through the addTarget. I tried making sure the event is published with the eventFacade set to true. Guessing I'm missing another step?
<hatch> looking
<hatch> this._editorial.addTarget(this);
<hatch> ^ rick_h_
<rick_h_> ah, other way around. doh
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hey, that seems to work better. Thanks :)
<rick_h_> wooo! and a click was routed and there was much rejoicing
<Makyo> bac, benji, gary_poster I need someone to help test this
<Makyo> I think my net's just too flaky for the websocket anywhere but locally now.
<benji> Makyo: what can I do for yout?
<Makyo> I've got the charm up and running at https://ec2-54-234-250-86.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<Makyo> And I've got debug-log running.
<bac> Makyo: i can help too.  i have the most stable connection in all the carribean
<Makyo> Just need someone to deploy something like mysql and then destroy it.
<hatch> alright
<hatch> what's the pw?
<Makyo> dbf1302887184d04aafb7502b40fcf51
<hatch> wow sucks for the guy who has to type that every day
<hatch> lol
 * gary_poster thinks of evil things he could do with that
<hatch> Makyo: can't log in
<bac> i just got into Makyo's 401K
<gary_poster> lol
<Makyo> Hah.
<benji> Makyo: it looks like you have all the help you need.  Let me know if there is anything I can do.
<Makyo> YEah, hatch, it's sending EntityName rather than AuthTag.
<Makyo> Give me just a sec.
<Makyo> Forgot to set the source.
<gary_poster> so "a sec" here means "about 10 minutes" :-)
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> hah, yeah.  About every third juju command fails for connection lost.
<hatch> sounds like you need to switch to hotspotting your phone
<hatch> or are you on one of those archaic providers who limits your data?
<gary_poster> btw, hatch, it was a small thing to fix the sandbox subordinate thing.  seeing if I can figure out bug 1169668 real quick for a twofer.
<Makyo> It gets slowed down after a while, but not capped.
<hatch> gary_poster: ahh awesome
<Makyo> Try logging in again
<Makyo> Well, refresh first.
<hatch> Makyo: ahh cool - we are unlimited but throttled after 10GB which is alright :)
<hatch> but I can still stream netflix on throttled speeds so Iunno what they get throttled to haha
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> Makyo: still can't log in
<gary_poster> fwiw, I'd be surprised if the charm built in 3 min
<Makyo> I'm still getting EntityName.  Was the AuthTag branch not released?
<gary_poster> built the GUI I mean
<Makyo> Well, whatever, I'll switch to bzr
<gary_poster> Makyo, it was, but it takes about 8 minutes IME to get the dependencies
<gary_poster> oh, released!
<gary_poster> no, it wasn't
<gary_poster> needs to be lp:juju-gui
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yeah, I just saw hook complete. I'll switch to bzr.
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> Was thinking trunk was an alias to that, but then I saw it downloaded a tarball :)
<gary_poster> yeah, trunk series release.  Maybe not the best name I chose.
<gary_poster> I think the subordinate relation thing is another fallout from the safe DOM name change...
<hatch> poop, I wish the GUI would send the relation id to the backend to remove
<hatch> that would have been trivial to implement heh
<gary_poster> OK, fixed the subordinate thing.  To whom it may concern (maybe Makyo knows?) why can't you remove a subordinate relation?
<hatch> in the sanbox?
<Makyo> gary_poster, I put it in there, but gosh that was a while ago.  Let me hunt down the branch.
<gary_poster> hatch, the GUI doesn't let you
<gary_poster> hatch, it is a popup
<bac> gary_poster: s/to whom it may concern/g u i h e l p/ :)
<hatch> gary_poster: ahh yeah even doing it through the service view throws an error
<gary_poster> bac, heh, yeah, if Matt hadn't known I would have escalated
<bcsaller> gary_poster: in PyJuju w/o stop hooks it doesn't work at all. With stop hooks there are still unclear semantics around the ordering and teardown of subordinates wrt their parent container 
<Makyo> gary_poster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1078776
<hatch> ok so I don't need to implement that in the fakebackend then?
<Makyo> hatch, Nah.
<gary_poster> Makyo, bcsaller ah, ok, thanks!
<hatch> ctrl+a del
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry, didn't know :-) (and hopefully not ctrl-a!)
<hatch> haha no, I just had it in my TDD list :)
<Makyo> Alright, gui finished building.  hatch +whoever, refresh and try logging in again
<hatch> alright
<bac> gary_poster: regarding the config/setting card, now that rog is supporting it we just need to update the db in the handler, right?  the work-around of refetching should not be required iiuc
<hatch> Makyo: ok mysql deployed...do I now wait for it to bootup?
<Makyo> Yes please.
<hatch> ok that means white correct?
<Makyo> Yeah.
<gary_poster> bac
<gary_poster> sorry bac right
<bac> gary_poster: yay
<gary_poster> bac, the only thing extra is the default values, as we discussed on call
<bac> yeppers
<bac> gary_poster: fwiw, i spent more time than i wanted dealing with canonistack/lp2kanban.  it looks like canonistack has a problem where new machines are communicating with the keyserver-like thing on the backend that is supposed to insert a user's ssh keys.  worked with montreal to try to get it diagnosed.
<bac> s/are / are not
<gary_poster> bac, ah, sorry.  ok.  resolved yet or in progress?
<hatch> Makyo: destroyed....popup happened, the mysql element destroyed, then it poped back onto the gui, with a white ring....turned to a yellow ring....then dissapeared
<bac> gary_poster: logged in their new fancy salesforce tracker.  don't know what happens now.  the work-around is to just keep spinning up and killing machines until one lets you in
<gary_poster> hatch, darn, I think you need to get the service after it pops back to verify that there is some new attribute--life I think--and it is set do a "DYING" state
<gary_poster> Makyo, or you can look at logs, alternatively
<Makyo> hatch, okay.  I did see the correct Life attribute, at least!
<gary_poster> bac, ugh, ok
<Makyo> {"RequestId":18,"Response":{"Deltas":[["service","remove",{"Name":"mysql","Exposed":false,"CharmURL":"cs:precise/mysql-16","Life":"dying","Constraints":{},"Config":{"binlog-format":"MIXED","dataset-size":"80%","flavor":"distro","max-connections":-1,"preferred-storage-engine":"InnoDB","query-cache-size":-1,"query-cache-type":"OFF","tuning-level":"safest"}}]]}}
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, ok, that's perfect.  We need to change the behavior hatch described after frankban's branch lands
<Makyo> Cool :)
<Makyo> Test complete for that?
<gary_poster> Mayo +1
<gary_poster> Makyo +1
<gary_poster> Mustard +1
<Makyo> Ketchup -10000
<gary_poster> :-)
<Makyo> Never any ketchu.
<Makyo> p
<Makyo> Alright, destroying the env, and now I'm going to go reflash my router to see if that fixes this net problem.
<Makyo> An update over the weekend is when it started.
<hatch> yay es5 `[0, 1].each(function(index) {});`
<hatch> :)
<hatch> crap that's wrong lol
<hatch> [0, 1].forEach(function(index) {});
<hatch> it kind of looks funny
<rick_h_> curses! back to still needed to write a state manager for the browser to be able to build the right url to navigate to
<gary_poster> rick_h_, why?
<gary_poster> that's definitely not our hope, AIUI
<rick_h_> gary_poster: because of the way I pass through multiple route callables to build the UX, no one part knows wtf the current state actuall is. 
<gary_poster> but...the current url is supposed to represent the state that you have to worry about in this regard?
<rick_h_> the search nav widget has a button to go fullscreen. It's dumb. It just wants to say "change the current url to fullscreen" but the view that rendered it just knows "any sidebar view needs a search widget" and doesn't know about a charmID that's currently visible. Someone else knows that. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right, but I'd have to store the last url and parse/update it which is what the state manager needs to do
<gary_poster> put it in the url, rick_h_ ?  That was our intent
<gary_poster> but rick_h_ that's what the namespaced router does for you already
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so it will handle the namespace, but not the parts of my url that I care about. I have to know what url or object of params to give to the navigate code
<gary_poster> it gets the url before changing, parses, updates only the bits you want to update, and then...
<gary_poster> oh!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, you could put state in its own namespace :-P
<rick_h_> so for just the browser /bws/sidebar/search/precise/apache2-2?text=apache
<gary_poster> rick_h_, fwiw in that context I was wondering about this story:
<rick_h_> that breaks down to sidebar view mode, filled with search results, looking at the details of the precise apache2 charm
<rick_h_> so the button that goes to fullscreen wants to do a s/sidebar/fullscreen but keep the rest and then I can hand the url to navigation code
<gary_poster> rick_h_, maybe crazy idea, but what about making a new namespace for just the sidebar/fullscreen choice?  The fullscreen choice would be the root
<gary_poster> so it would not be present for fullscreen urls
<rick_h_> *thinking*
<gary_poster> *or*
<gary_poster> crazier idea
<gary_poster> this gets to a user concern I had
<gary_poster> what if you open the charm browser
<gary_poster> look at some cool stuff
<gary_poster> find a charm you like
<gary_poster> minimize the charm browser for a sec to see the environment
<gary_poster> and then open it up again
<gary_poster> crap!
<gary_poster> state lost!
<rick_h_> yea, I'm working to keep that. 
<rick_h_> minimize doesn't change the url or change the browser subapp state
<gary_poster> welll...he said with a crazy gleam in his eye
<rick_h_> ruh roh
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> if you divide out the left window expansion state
<gary_poster> then it has three states
<gary_poster> closed, side, full
<gary_poster> changing that state becomes super simple
<gary_poster> if it is in its own namespace
<gary_poster> and meanwhile the charm info hangs around, la de da de de da
<rick_h_> maybe my crash course in routing/namespace today hasn't full prepped me to grasp the awesomeness of the idea
<gary_poster> (that was the sound that charm infos make when they sing)
<rick_h_> I've got a namespace due to my subapp defining one. To create new ones I'm seeing the need to multi-subapp or something
<rick_h_> which seems like crazy talk 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I dunno maybe not awesome, maybe crazy.  I was hoping that namespace/subapp were not tied together at the hip.  hatch?
<hatch> umm lemme read the baglog
<hatch> backlog
<rick_h_> I like baglog
<hatch> sounds like the issue is caused by not having the url states as variables
<hatch> like having sidebar/fullscreen a /:viewsize/
<rick_h_> hatch: they are, depending on which route handling function you're in :)
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea, :viewsize is not a var.
<rick_h_> hatch: oh hmmm...maybe something can be worked out. the var can be repeated in later routes I guess
<rick_h_> and then the subapp can pass the req.params into the view for it to know about the current state
<gary_poster> rick_h_, maybe this is an "everything starts to look like a nail" situation.  Just an idea.
<hatch> rick_h_: lets guichat this
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm looking. I think there's a half way point where it's not as complicated as I'm thinking it is, but maybe not as simple as on the fly namespaces
<gary_poster> ack
<rick_h_> hatch: sure
 * gary_poster holds himself back from joining, 'cause he wants to get other stuff done. sounds like fun though.  lemme know what you decide :-)
<hatch> rick_h_: you froze
<hatch> solved....going for lunch
<hatch> bbl
<bac> guihelp: anyone seen something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5714170/ where subsequent juju commands have failed b/c the previous one isn't done yet?  introduced since yesterday i think.
<gary_poster> not I
<Makyo> Hopefully good news on net \o/
<Makyo> bac, This is a stretch, but have you tried deleting /tools from  your s3 bucket?
<bac> Makyo: not today
<bac> do i need to add that to my morning routine?
<Makyo> bac, curious if it helps. I've seen something like that, but I also saw it around a 'error: using closed connection' problem, so I had deleted the tools
<bac> make tea, take dog out, shower, delete bucket, take dog out, delete bucket, cereal
<gary_poster> lol
<bac> Makyo: i got everything happy by reissuing those commands after the bootstrap was done.  so my environment is happy.  when i'm done with it i'll try what you suggest
<bac> thanks for the idea
<gary_poster> Hey Makyo, I feel like learning some debugging tips.  Want to see if your connection is good enough to pair? :-)
<gary_poster> If you are busy that is fine of course
<Makyo> gary_poster, Now's good :)
<gary_poster> cool, Makyo guichat is free.  thank youi
<rick_h_> note to self: _state is a registered trademark YUI doesn't like if you try to use it for your own devices
<rick_h_> lol, _dispatch is also already owned
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: going to ring again :)
<rick_h_> meh, let me try one more thing first I guess
<hatch> alright
<hatch> does anyone know what I am supposed to put into the delta for removing relations?
<hatch> ^ bcsaller gary_poster
<hatch> I don't really understand the delta yet
<gary_poster> hatch will look soon
<bcsaller> hatch, gary_poster I'm checking now
<bcsaller> I expect its very little
<hatch> thanks - and also some time i'd like a crash course on the delta :)
<rick_h_> ok hatch, I think I broke routing. 
<rick_h_> hatch: I needed to have multiple routes with the * to enable hitting multiple functions to do the rendering in the subapp
<rick_h_> hatch: but now when I try to route to a url I get 'URL has more than one reference to same namespace ' which I assume it's because with the * there's multiple possible 'routes' it could be?
<hatch> guichat?
<hatch> or actually, the code you have would be better
<bcsaller> hatch: sure
<rick_h_> hatch: let's try not to atm, at a coffee shop and don't have my head set
<hatch> have it pushed up somewhere?
<hatch> ahh ok
<bcsaller> oh, that wasn't to me
<hatch> bcsaller: well if rick_h_ doesn't want to talk to me you can :)
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> hatch: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/browser_links and the link to test out with is http://127.0.0.1:8888/bws/fullscreen/precise/cassandra-1/ then click on the 'minimize' button on the right
<hatch> is the method name router already used?
<hatch> thought it was....
<rick_h_> oh hmm, it works 
<hatch> ok well no biggy, I just thought that it did
<rick_h_> I can change it. It's used in two places in this file
<hatch> ok back to reading
<hatch> rick_h_: I'm curious as to why you are calling that method with call() vs just calling it directly, the scopes are the same
<rick_h_> hatch: because I wanted to get fancy :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ok I'll check out the code now to see what's happening
<rick_h_> _getStateUrl buids the url for the subapp to fire it's event to. 
<bcsaller> hatch: for the relation remove it looks like it will be the standard remove clause (untested), this.changes.relation[relation.get('id')] = [relation, false];
<rick_h_> and that urls is triggered the multple points errors
<hatch> bcsaller: ok great thanks, that's kind of what I had assumed but wasn't sure
<bcsaller> changes.relations
<bac> hi gary_poster, you have a minute for a quick call re: config loading?
<gary_poster> bac, in 5?  Matt is helping me debug
<bac> gary_poster: sure, just ping me
<hatch> rick_h_: I thought they were shutting that coffeeshop down?
<rick_h_> hatch: I'm trying a new one farther away full of kids doing magic card game :(
<rick_h_> I can't just stay in the house all day for multiple days 
<hatch> helllz yeah
<rick_h_> hatch: how about phone call?
<hatch> magic cards all but went poof here
<rick_h_> heh
 * hatch has a few shoeboxes full
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> or I can head back to the house to chat 
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> one sec I am now loaded up
<hatch> ok I can repro, now to debug
<hatch> rick_h_: i'm not sure what I did but on refreshing I now can't make reuqests to the staging.jujucharms.com url
<hatch> oh wait
<hatch> i'm on sidebar
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, ignore that
<rick_h_> hatch: abentley moved an api enpoint to fill in the editorial data that's not updated yet
<rick_h_> the charm deails still loads/works
<rick_h_> http://127.0.0.1:8888/bws/fullscreen/precise/cassandra-2/ and /fullscreen/sidebar is what I'm trying to figure out
<rick_h_> and this multi-route business comes into that change over
<rick_h_> either page loads fine on it's own, but re-routing ot the other via the minimize button next to search throws the error
<hatch> ok so the real issue looks to me Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'parentNode' of null
<rick_h_> ooh, wonder if it's prefix /
<rick_h_> hatch: no, that's the double routing breaking 
<rick_h_> hatch: pushing up a branch with debugger's right at the right points. 
<rick_h_> hatch: one of them is right after the new url is generated in the subapp and before it fires it up to the this.navigate
<rick_h_> hatch: that url getting up to the ns routing code is confusing it
<rick_h_> hatch: branch update pushed, merge down again
<rick_h_> hatch: guichat? or another chat if it's taken?
<rick_h_> willing to try it if you can tolerate the noise :)
<hatch> something is messed right up here
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<hatch> it's being dispatched 3 times
<rick_h_> no, both routes get dispatched two times each
<rick_h_> only one is checking if it's already been run so one is ignored
<rick_h_> and the other runs twice (the charmDetails)
<gary_poster> bac come on by guichat
<bac> gary_poster: ok, just a sec
<rick_h_> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6c81e1105b1668757643f2f3efb3d0a5ee33fa6f?authuser=0&hl=en if you want to try to chat
<hatch> it's ok just debugging
<rick_h_> hatch: cool
<hatch> ok the sidebar renderer is definitely being called three times
<hatch> but why three
<hatch> ok i'm getting close
<rick_h_> hmm, parse is getting the url /bws/fullscreen/precise/cassandra-2/:charmstore:/bws/sidebar/precise/cassandra-2 to parse 
<hatch> ok I think i have it fixed
<hatch> just give me a second to clean this up and test some more
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> thanks
<hatch> can you tell me where the event handler is for the button we r pressing?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, in subapp/browser/views/view.js
<rick_h_> see _bindXXXXXX
<hatch> got it
<rick_h_> we're binding to TOGGLE_FULLSCREEN
<hatch> ok I have it working but it re-renders the whole application when you click that button
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> hatch: isn't there a ev.halt() on the button handler?
<hatch> nope
<hatch> but that didn't help
<rick_h_> oh no there's not doh
<hatch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5714396/
<hatch> there is my diff to get it working but with the refresh
<rick_h_> hatch: well I wonder if that's jut working around the issue. If it's refreshing then it's not going through the nsrouter to trigger the issue
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's probably still there just you can't see it. 
<rick_h_> hatch: whenI debug the parse() method in the nsrouter it's getting two urls that maps to the same thing
<rick_h_> hatch: as I pasted above: /bws/fullscreen/precise/cassandra-2/:charmstore:/bws/sidebar/precise/cassandra-2 parses the first part correctly, but then it's got left :charmstore:, '/bws/sidebar/precise/cassandra-2' so it finds two valid url parts that overlap
<rick_h_> hatch: because of that dupe it throws that error in line 130 of the router
<rick_h_> honestly tempted to just say if it's already int he result to just drop it silently but guessing there's something between the subapp navigate/nsrouter parse() that needs a fix
<hatch> closer...
<hatch> ok fixed
 * rick_h_ bows as I'm still trying to see what's wrong. 
<rick_h_> that error was just a warning really, and the _dispatch list seems in good shape
<hatch> few moments I just want to clean this up
<rick_h_> hatch: np
<hatch> and i'llg et you the diff
<hatch> is sidebar to fullscreen supposed to work too?
<hatch> or not yet
<rick_h_> hatch: yes
<rick_h_> that shold work both ways
<hatch> ok so then it's not fixed
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> the lick handler updates the change: {} based on the current setting
<hatch> close though, works one way but not the other
<rick_h_>  click handler that is
<rick_h_> ok, maybe I've got a bug in that then. 
<rick_h_> hmm, well actually that'd be hard. the isFullscreen is based off the class name. Maybe the old view isn't destroyed or something
<hatch> ok fixed
<hatch> now cleanup
<hatch> whatever I had for lunch feels like it's trying to eat it's way out of my gut
 * hatch punches self
<rick_h_> get me the diff before alien jumps out of your stomach!
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5714442/
<hatch> rick_h_: try and follow what my changes did, especially wrt the routing
<hatch> if you don't understand I'll be more than happy to guide you through it
<rick_h_> hatch: looking...looks like removed all the next() calls
<rick_h_> ah, movd it 
<rick_h_> but ...hmm that could case me to have my race conditions again as details can't run until after fullscreen or sidebar run
<hatch> they won't that's called in your showview callback
<hatch> so the sidebar and fullscreen will run then call renderEditorial
<rick_h_> right, but charmDetails needs to run after fullscreen/sidebar
<rick_h_> that's why next() is called from them once it either builds or isn't needed to run again because it's already there
<hatch> oh I see -
<rick_h_> but you're right that it 'works' now. I don't really get why, but ok
<rick_h_> I can work from here. I thoght the giant url in the router/warnings about "URL has more than one reference to same namespace " was to blame but cool
<hatch> rick to avoid those race conditions
<hatch> remove the next in the router method
<rick_h_> time to run, day care closes in 28min
<hatch> and then add the ones back on lines... 165 256
<rick_h_> I'll be back online after his bed time to tinker some more
<hatch> it still works but should avoid the race condition you were worried about
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'll mess with it and see. Thanks for looking it over!
<hatch> no problem
<hatch> huwshimi: hey did you get your npm issue solved?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yes! I figured out that the ppa had somehow been disabled so I hadn't got an update. Enabled the PPA, updated and then it all worked.
<hatch> wow that's odd
<hatch> I was sure it was some permissions issue
<huwshimi> I saw some reports of similar errors happening when the nodejs version was too high for the dependency, I guess in this case it was the other way around somehow.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: can you invite me to the hsngout?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/03b8a4d3cc2897be3e02449440076450533a80cb
<rick_h_> huwshimi: can you have curtis invite me thriugb g+?
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Happening
<hatch> just FYI remove relations is finished just writing the integration tests now
<hatch> :/ I hate it when tests only fail in phantom
<Makyo> Did frankban's go branch land?
<gary_poster> Makyo, you would have landed it, ugh
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> I did not make that clear
<gary_poster> Makyo, any chance for you to propose?
 * gary_poster feels stupid
<Makyo> gary_poster, sorry :( I was dropping 30-50% of packets at the time.  I can try to propose now.
<gary_poster> Makyo, thank you would be great.  completely my fault
<gary_poster> any progress on that bug
<gary_poster> stepping away
<Makyo> gary_poster, not quite, dogs went nuts.  Will look at this evening.
<rick_h_> hatch: is there an object == helper? I thought there was but my search fu is coming up empty
#juju-gui 2013-04-17
<Makyo> gary_poster, Proposed, added note in cr.  Can add comment about our internal QA with LGTM if you think that would help
<gary_poster> Makyo +1
<gary_poster> and thank you
<hatch> rick_h_: what is a helper? handlebars helper?
<gary_poster> Makyo hi.  We have permission to land from dfc if you can make some small changes
<rick_h_> hatch: nvm, I'm going a diff route
<rick_h_> hatch: I meant like a Y.Object.areEqual()
<hatch> alrighty
<hatch> oh that's kind of tough
<hatch> because how many levels deep do you go
<rick_h_> I'm trying a diff approach. I got everything working but the double routing causes things to get redrawn over and over. 
<hatch> everything in js is an object :)
<rick_h_> so back to trying to check against state to see if it should redraw/load or what
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I've got a small state object of just 5 fields
<hatch> would instanceof work?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I wanted to basically check if the 5 state fields are the same/diff
<rick_h_> hatch: but all good, that won't work anyway since I need to know on a field by field basis
<Makyo> gary_poster, working on it, not sure what the ResolvedResults was about, but I'll roll it back.
<gary_poster> Makyo, great, thank you!  I have some progress on the other bug; can share when you are ready if you want (but if it is time for EoD at any point then take it!)
<hatch> rick_h_: ahh ok
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Has the sidebar content been broken. It won't load for me with: "XMLHttpRequest cannot load http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/0/sidebar_editorial. Origin http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080 is not allowed by Access-Control-Allow-Origin. "
<hatch> huwshimi: yes something about an endpoint being changed
<hatch>  he told me to just ignore it
<hatch> not sure if that's reasonable for you
<hatch> :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, not so helpful if the content doesn't show up for me to style :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I've got a fix in this branch. sec I'll get you a diff
<rick_h_> huwshimi: diff is loading: https://code.launchpad.net/~rharding/juju-gui/browser_links/+merge/159215
<rick_h_> huwshimi: look for the changes from sidebar_editorial/interesting
<rick_h_> huwshimi: in store.js and then in the sidebarEditorial.js calling it
<Makyo> gary_poster, submitted.  Would be glad to look at changes on the other bug for a bit.
<Makyo> s/submitted/submitting.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Will you be landing this tonight?
<gary_poster> Makyo, awesome thanks for submitting.  I'm quite confused.  What I found was that .x and .y were actually set on the service
<gary_poster> but then
<rick_h_> huwshimi: no, I would like to but still working out the double reloading and will need to get 2 reviews and everyone is going to be EOD any minute now
<gary_poster> I tried to make a setter
<gary_poster> but that didn't repeat
<rick_h_> huwshimi: diff is done loading. Looks like the big part is at the top of the page
<gary_poster> however, now *all* services seem to exhibit crazy dragging behavior Makyo.  I think the only difference is the array.length change I made, which does not make a lot of sense.  My current plan is to try and get things to where they were, get it proposed and maybe landed, and hand it to your able hands.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: What should I do? Branch from yours today?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so you can dupe the changes to app/store/charm.js in your branch and I'm getting you the other section you need. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: should be like 10 line diff to fix you up
<rick_h_> huwshimi: line 503 of the diff
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Can't we just land that if trunk is broken?
<rick_h_> so the first file + line 503 should make it work for you
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, I can get it in a sec. Just have my branch in the middle of a mess and didn't take the time to split off a new thread of work to fix it. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: give me 20 and I'll get an update with just that to trunk. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK, that sounds best. Thanks for that.
<rick_h_> the one downside of colo :)
<huwshimi> :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, wow, yeah, fixing that .length thing breaks any service you add
<Makyo> gary_poster, hmm.. Maybe it was doing something right, but it'd be nice to figure out what.
<Makyo> gary_poster, Does this only happen with sandbox, or does it happen with improv too?
<gary_poster> Makyo, have not tried with improv.  I'm proposing previous fixes, then need to EoD
<Makyo> gary_poster, sounds good.  I'll take a look at proposal, then.
<gary_poster> thank you
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Also, did you remove the <a> from the changelog toggle?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yes, back to using a click event on the whole div
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so that click-space should fix up peachy back the way it was
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Click-space?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: the clickable area of the charm-token
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I'm not sure what you mean. It's not inside a charm-token (charm-tokens are only in the sidebar right?)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: oh sorry, misread. changelog toggle. /me didn't think he touched that
<rick_h_> huwshimi: oh right. That was the other day. It was a hack because of some debugging that afterwards looked like it did no damage/simpler
<rick_h_> huwshimi: dealing with bugs where events get bound twice and such so didn't realize what the issue was and was tinkering with the event binding on the changelog stuff to test/fix it
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Want me to replace it then?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: whatever you think is best. I really didn't care but afterwards initially missed it in cleaning up my debug code
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, quick review? https://codereview.appspot.com/8812043
<hatch> Ohhhhhh if you incist
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> :-) thank you
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK will do. It's more browser friendly so worth doing. I'll get to it when I'm fixing up the changelog today.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: just remember this is an all JS app. No fallback required. No link handling of <a> really works without JS anyway 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: can you sanity check https://codereview.appspot.com/8783044 please?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: it's simple, but I've crossed 12hrs and stoped trusting myself
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Sure, but it's nice to have proper browser handling of links (being able to tab to the link etc.)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ah, gotcha you're right there. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so I stand corrected then. :)
<gary_poster> Makyo, hatch, thank you for reviews!  Makyo, I filed #1169782 and put it on board in Maintenance
<gary_poster> landing code now
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Looks ok to me and runs fine here.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, self-reviewing and landing. Sec to get through lbox
<gary_poster> _mup_ is sad
<rick_h_> huwshimi: note that there's no featured atm. They're working on that feature on the backend at the moment
<rick_h_> huwshimi: but the new/popular are pulled from the live data now woot!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, huwshimi, looking nice :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: _mup_?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, _mup_ is the irc bot that is supposed to translate bug numbers to LP links
<rick_h_> ah, right. I knew it sounded familiar but a company directory came up empty lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: ok, should be merging now so check for that update
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks a lot.
 * rick_h_ goes back to fighting stupid loading/caching/screw it all issues
<rick_h_> actually I'm going to give up the fight and carry this card another day. Check you all tomorrow. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Night Rick. Thanks for your help
<huwshimi> http://staging.jujucharms.com/ has gone down a little while, but I don't suppose anyone is awake to deal with it?
<frankban> hi rogpeppe: I've seen --fake-series precise no longer work. How to obtain the same result?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i think it happens automatically now.
<frankban> rogpeppe: cool, trying. at what revision was juju-core frozen?
<rogpeppe> frankban: i don't think it's frozen yet!
<gary_poster> My wife has a dr visit this morning, so I will be unavailable starting in about an hour
<gary_poster> to take care of our 2-yr-old while she is gone
<bac> gary_poster: can't you just give her the ipad and have her do QA?
<gary_poster> bac, heh, I feel more comfortable giving her the ipad when wifi is turned off
<gary_poster> teknico LGTM with a bug fix and test
 * gary_poster is starting the qa for frankban's branch, so other reviewer can just look at code
<gary_poster> guihelp, someone please remind me what I need to do fully refresh a juju core, including dependencies, please?
<gary_poster> google drive appears to be down for the count
<bac> gary_poster: if you have no changes to juju-core you can do a 'get get -v launchpad.net/juju-core/...'
<gary_poster> bac, thanks.  that includes building?
<bac> recall it does a 'bzr pull --overwrite'
<gary_poster> ok
<bac> gary_poster: i don't think so
<bac> you'll need a 'go install launchpad.net/jujuj-core/...' too.  that does a build, i think
<gary_poster> ack ok thank you bac, trying
<gary_poster> worked
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks for QAing my branch! my own QA showed a behavior we might avoid: if you try to destroy a service in an error state, you hit the known bug of the service not being really detroyed. But, in that case, juju sends a Life: dying message, so the service disappears from the GUI, even if it's still there. One possible solution is a branch (that continues the work of my current one) that only hides the se
<frankban> rvices if they are not alive AND not in an error state.
<gary_poster> frankban, ugh for the situation, and +1 for the solution.
<frankban> gary_poster: cool, I will do that after this one lands. 
<gary_poster> thank you
<frankban> bac: could you please review https://codereview.appspot.com/8824044 ? no qa required, Gary is already doing that
<bac> frankban: ok
<frankban> bac: thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, bac, I think benji already reviewed fwiw
<benji> yep; I tagged it and everything
<bac> gary_poster: yep, i just noted that
<benji> yay for coordination
<frankban> ah! didn't see the tag, and now the board is not loading. anyway, thank you benji. juju-core already sends the Life field as part of the ServiceInfo delta
<benji> frankban: ah, that makes sense; thanks
<gary_poster> frankban, qa went well.  LGTM.  thank you
 * gary_poster goes to babysit
<frankban> gary_poster: great
<rick_h_> bcsaller: when you get rolling today wonder if I can steal some time to chat about routing please. 
<hatch> they see me routin......they hatin.....dispatchin.....tryin to catch me ridin recursive......tryin to catch me ridin recursive...
<rick_h_> hatch: :P
<hatch> geek hop mc here
<hatch> there was a hilarious tweet the other day  "Bitcoin won't be huge until some rapper claims to have a lot of it"
<hatch> anyone else find it odd that there is no link to ubuntu one from ubuntu.com?
<hatch> especially considering it's a subdomain :)
<teknico> hatch, sure there is, you just have to dig a little :-P http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/personal-cloud
<hatch> oh jeeze lol
<teknico> and those guys complaining (rightly so, in my opinion) that the community has been demoted to the footer, they had it good
<teknico> as the saying goes, there are apps, there are more apps, and there's ubuntu one
<hatch> setConfig and setConstraints are undocumented in fakebackend.js
<hatch> anyone know what the deal is with those methods? I can throw the comments in the branch I'm about to propose
<gary_poster> hey hatch, thanks.  you mean, can someone give you an idea of what they do so you can write the docstrings?
<hatch> that that :)
<hatch> yeah that*
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> they are pretty self explanetory I guess but I don't really want to get it wrong :)
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah, serviceName is a string that is a service id
<gary_poster> config is a an object/hash of values that are set.  Values already existing in the configuration settings are left alone if they are not in the given config
<gary_poster> The configuration is a set of values that the charm author has established, and the meaning of each value is defined by the charm
<gary_poster> constraints are a way of specifying what kind of machine should be used for a service
<gary_poster> pyjuju and go juju have different values here, and IIRC this should really come from the provider.  We hard code them now in the GUI, because I guess there is not a better way to get them from juju (we ought to add this to juju core's EnvironmentInfo call)
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> and `data` is either an array or object of constraint data
<gary_poster> hatch, I hink it has to be a hash of constraint values.  not sure what else it would be; looking at code
<gary_poster> oh yeah
<gary_poster> weird
<gary_poster> so either an array of strings "foo=bar" or an object {foo: 'bar'}
<hatch> great done
<gary_poster> thanks again hatch
<gary_poster> hey rogpeppe1 .  How are things looking on the juju core side for you?  things look good afaict.  question about constraints: right now the GUI hard codes them as ['cpu-power', 'cpu-cores', 'mem', 'arch'].  Can that change for different providers?  If so, could we include schema information in EnvironmentInfo?
<gary_poster> constraint schema, I should say
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: that can't currently change - it's defined independently of providers
<gary_poster> rogpeppe1, ok cool for now.  thanks.
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: things looking ok i think
<gary_poster> great :-)
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: i proposed a patch which only starts the allManager when it first gets touched, BTW
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: that means that every single agent isn't sucking down all changes to anything...
<gary_poster> I saw that rogpeppe1.  Cool. Have you done any profiling to see what kind of effect the allwatcher has on the system yet?
 * gary_poster is curious about Go profiling tools
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: profiling a distributed environment isn't that easy :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe1, true.  However, in this case it would seem that we would want to look at the mongo traffic, at the network traffic, and at the machine usage where the allwatcher is running, yeah?  seems like a pretty good start, at least
<rogpeppe1> yeah, that would be good to do
<hatch> LF two reviews please https://codereview.appspot.com/8830043/
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: they had 220 odd machines running with it yesterday
<gary_poster> on it, after tagging board, hatch
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: all running the allWatcher...
<gary_poster> rogpeppe1, cool :-) worked fine?
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> teknico: reviewing your branch
<rogpeppe1> gary_poster: apparently
<rogpeppe1> :-)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe1, heh great :-)
<gary_poster> after this review will go to Ben's
<teknico> hatch, thanks, I think frankban is reviewing it too, but be my guest if you wish :-)
<hatch> thanks for that fix teknico, review all done
<hatch> gary_poster: any preferred task for me to move to next?
<teknico> hatch, thanks! please tag yourself on my card :-)
<hatch> I did!
<hatch> you might need to refresh, I have noticed the kanban isn't updating today
<hatch> (could be just me though)
<gary_poster> hatch, often that way for me. :-/
<hatch> ahh darn
<hatch> oh gary_poster I see you created a npm pack ticket in high maintenance - I created one in slack :)
<gary_poster> hatch, I suggest one of the two available cards from rick_h_ in the Maintenance lane: integrate browser add button in to environment  (I can give background if it is not clear already fwiw), or move default environment content right to account for sidebar being open
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch double route issue! I've got it close!
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah? you're removing the double dispatching?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, great!  benji, is that something you are looking at too?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, but I narrowed a location but don't know where to go frmo there
<gary_poster> maybe coordination/pairing would be good if so
<benji> gary_poster/rick_h_: yeah, I'm looking at it
 * benji teleport's in.
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> benji: hatch guichat?
<gary_poster> hatch, those tasks make sense? (fwiw, if you see a ready-to-code critical or high card that you think you can do, you are always welcome to go for it)
<benji> rick_h_: sure
<gary_poster> hatch, re npm pack card, I am happy to have it in the "real work" lane :-) I'll look collapse the two cards into one after merging descriptions
<hatch> sure one min
<gary_poster> hatch otoh, if you have slack time and want to look at something like that card, you are also welcome to do so.
<gary_poster> hatch, LGTM with some small fixups
<gary_poster> benji, did you see my homage to potpourri?
<gary_poster> gallimaufry was favorite synonym in the thesaurus
<benji> gary_poster: I did.  That was a new word to me.
<gary_poster> I might have heard it before, but essentially new to me too.  A fun one though
<jcsackett> rick_h_: is there any reason that the CharmView doesn't extend MainView rather than Y.View?
<jcsackett> is MainView meant to *just* be for Fullscreen and Sidebar?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yes, just for those two
<rick_h_> charmview is shared
<rick_h_> between teh two
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yeah, i was just noticing that apiFailure thing was in Mainview, so if all views extended that they would have it.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, but that's why the goal was to move it to a view utils
<jcsackett> rick_h_: right, this was an alternative to that.
<rick_h_> so that the views can get it frmo utils vs requiring an inheritance chain
<jcsackett> thus my curiosity about mainview.
<jcsackett> my concern with apiFailure wasn't inheritance--it's that we have it defined multiple places. one place via inheritance would be fine with me.
<jcsackett> but i can see that mainview shouldn't be the parent for everything.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, but not everyone is meant to inherit from mainview. Naming fail on my part 
<rick_h_> it was an early refactor to pull same code from Sidebar/Fullscreen views
<bcsaller> rick_h_: If you still want to talk routing let me know
<gary_poster> jujugui please update kanban
 * gary_poster reloads kanban
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hazmat> ods keynote live stream fwiw http://openstackportland2013livestream.eventbrite.com/
<hazmat> sorry bad link.. this one is beter http://www.openstack.org/
<hazmat> mark's keynote is in +1hr 15m
<BradCrittenden> hazmat: our ad slide is not too compelling...
<hatch> oh woops I forgot to mention I'm taking lunch at 12:15 today
<hatch> just fyi
<bac> hatch: 私は日本のロボットではないです、どうもありがとうございました。
<hatch> bac: lol
 * bac -> ceviche
<gary_poster> bac, lol
<benji> gary_poster: I marked https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1170031 as "high" but it could go either way; feel free to change as you see fit.
<teknico> gary_poster, maybe you want to rebalance the WIP limits of the different stories :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, good call thanks
<teknico> Makyo, I need your help, hangout when you can?
<Makyo> teknico, now's good.
<gary_poster> benji, is there a user-facing problem that this raises, or is it just about being confusing to developers?
<teknico> Makyo, great, thanks: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7?authuser=0&hl=en#
<hatch> still looking for one more review https://codereview.appspot.com/8830043/
<benji> gary_poster: the only user-facing effects are that you will sometimes see a "flash of topology" before you see the final screen you were navigating to, and it does quite a bit more work than it needs to so, slowness
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  please add that to description and we'll leave it at high
<benji> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<benji> rick_h_: when you get a minute, will you explain "Integrate browser add button in to environment" to me?
<frankban> gary_poster: when a service is destroyed and you are in that service detail page (or in one of its units detail pages), the GUI hangs ("loading"). Also reproduced in uistage. Filing a bug: does this belong to "maintenance"?
<gary_poster> frankban, yes
<gary_poster> and high, frankban 
<gary_poster> even on kanban
<gary_poster> thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: ok
<rick_h_> benji: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/apache2-6/ has an add button in the upper right. Clicking no that has an event that needs to get apache2 into the ghost environment. 
<rick_h_> benji: the trick is that in that we've got an instance of BrowserCharm, which I've tried to make backward compatible with the Charm model, but not really tested so the idea is click the button, take our BrowserCharm, turn it into a Charm, and then feed it to whatever needs it to add it to the environment
<rick_h_> benji: this is in app/subapp/views/charm.js
<rick_h_> benji: _addCharmEnvironment callback
<benji> rick_h_: is "add" like the previous "deploy" button?
<rick_h_> benji: correct
<benji> ok, I think I understand; I'll work on that
<rick_h_> benji: but it's all in the fake environment? since you can do this without setting up an environment or what not/
<rick_h_> /\/? that is
<rick_h_> benji: cool, thanks
<frankban> gary_poster: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1170037
<benji> rick_h_: I don't understand that last bit.  We do set up a "ghost" service for a second while we wait on the back-end to really start the service.
<rick_h_> benji: well that's the part I'm confused about. SO if a user clicks the "Try out juju" link they land here, have no environment setup yet. So they're working in the 'ghost' one? 
<rick_h_> benji: or maybe I'm mixing up the 13.10 goal where the charm is 'ghosted' while the right sidebar comes up to provide config and such?
<benji> oh, that's a different thing, no ghosts there; currently uistage uses the "improv" back-end which is mock juju server
<rick_h_> benji: so yea, for 13.04 I guess it's just a new 'deploy' button
<benji> sounds good
<rick_h_> ok, lunch break!
<gary_poster> perfect thanks frankban 
<frankban> np
 * hatch lays a test trap
<hatch> https://codereview.appspot.com/8830043/
 * hatch puts a SSD in the trap hoping to catch an unsuspecting reviewer
<bcsaller> hatch: I'll do it
<hatch> *snap*
<hatch> heh sucker....the SSD was fake
<hatch> haha :)
<bcsaller> the cake was a lie?
<hatch> lol exactly
<teknico> the SSD was OCZ
<hatch> rofl
 * hatch has an OCZ SSD
<rick_h_> nooooooooo
<rick_h_> no wonder hatch's test runs take so long :P
<hatch> hahaha
<teknico> hatch has temporary data ;-)
<teknico> no no, the tests run fast, they're just wrong ;-)
<hatch> lol!
<hatch> I have timemachine set up so I'm not worried :)
<rick_h_> heh, /me goes to pull up twitter history of people that have thought that before
<hatch> assuming of course the backups aren't corrupt - cuz ya know - i've never tested it
<teknico> *that*'s what I was going to ask:
<teknico> how often do you test the restore procedure? :-P
<hatch> I also have a NAS which everything backs up to, which is also backed up
<hatch> so while loosing a drive would suck I shouldn't lose any data that's important
<hatch> shouldn't being the key word
<hatch> http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/17/researchers-devise-fast-and-powerful-microbattery/
<hatch> removed 1/4 dispatches
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> this multi dispatch was kind of written right into the core flow of the application
<gary_poster> GUI is live at ODS
<rick_h_> woot
<hatch> yay!
<hatch> bcsaller: in service.js:1047 there is a `nsRouter.url({gui: getModelURL(service)})` which is generating '/:gui:/:gui:/service/haproxy/ '
<bcsaller> hatch: because getModelURL includes the NS now?
<hatch> correct
<hatch> sorry got sidetracked :)
<hatch> so is that intenttional
<hatch> or a bug?
<hatch> ahhh
<bcsaller> I think its the correct behavior, but we might want to add a flag so it returns an object with the namespace and omit the object in service.js
<hatch> finalPath = this.nsRouter.url({ gui: matches[idx].path });
<hatch> ok fixing that in service.js
<hatch> bcsaller: in the request object in show_service there is a param called 'src' which is 'add' or 'replace' any insight?
<bcsaller> hatch: that sounds like its coming from the history change event maybe. add or replace the url is history state
<hatch> ahh that makes sense ok I'll investigate that
<hatch> somehow it's being called twice for a single navigate event
<hatch> once with add and once with replace
<bcsaller> hatch: _navigate is explicitly replacing it looks like
<hatch> yeah by removing the Y.App.prototype._navigate.call() and just adding it to the queue it only hits the route once
<hatch> not sure of the side effects of that decision
<bcsaller> yeah, its very easy to regress there with back button handling and so on
<hatch> yeah commenting that out breaks the back button
<hatch> alright well I think I have found enough
<hatch> I have to take off for lunc in 10 but when I return bcsaller do you want to chat about this?
<hatch> say 1.5h ish?
<bcsaller> sounds good
<benji> hatch: re. bug 1169638: if I start the server with "make debug" and then enter the URL "http://localhost:8888/:gui:/service/wordpress/" I get a 404.  Is that the sequence of steps that works for you?
<gary_poster> bcsaller, finally reviewed.  Not having openstack videos open helped :-P
<bcsaller> gary_poster: thanks, looking it over now
<rick_h_> hah, juju-gui as a "new charm" from the api now
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> hey, 3 days of crazy hacking on only 5 lint errors. It must be sinking in
<gary_poster> heh
<bcsaller> rick_h_: unless the lint error, is "cannot continue parse"
<rick_h_> bcsaller: hah! no, but I know it'll fuss about undocumented functions once I fix the spacing complaints
<rick_h_> and only one of those. Maybe today *is* looking up.
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_, if we wanted to add a charm icon, where would we read about what we need to do, do you know?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yep, there's a doc in process. Let me get the link
<gary_poster> thx
<rick_h_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1hBTH_7RLUYMV-VhZOGxb-bFHICXyVRU4t8L79Dlea80/edit gary_poster 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and then save the .svg into the charm as icon.svg
<rick_h_> gary_poster: and we'll take care of the rest
 * rick_h_ crosses fingers that works like it's supposed to. :)
<gary_poster> cool thank you rick_h_!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: but UX was supposed to be working on one for the gui. Did they get you guys one? 
<rick_h_> it's on my list to ask about tomorrow as they owe us a new default icon as well.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, no, but good to know.  when they get it to us it should be easy to add
 * rick_h_ double checks the assets folder
<benji> rick_h_: when the user clicks "Add" should they be taken away from the charm browser, left where they are (with "Add" becoming disabled perhaps) or do you want door number three?
<gary_poster> A monkey appears...
<rick_h_> benji: so if you're in sidebar mode I'd imagine you'd stay where you were?
<benji> heh
<rick_h_> benji: but if in fullscreen then maybe the answer is to move to the sidebar view so you can see it, but still have your notes/details up?
<gary_poster> +1 on both of those, I think that is intent
<rick_h_> benji: and doing that url handling is in the branch I'm trying to lbox right now
<rick_h_> gary_poster: coming up empty in the current assets directory so yea, note for tomorrow
<benji> rick_h_: is the "Add" button even on the sidebar? I only see it full-screen (e.g., on this page http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/apache2-6/)
<gary_poster> cool thanks rogpeppe1 
<gary_poster> oops sorry rogpeppe1 , tab handling went crazy
<gary_poster> :-P
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> benji: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/apache2-1 has add in the upper right. sidebar and fullscreen share the same CharmDetails Y.View
 * gary_poster had important idea of Thing We Need To Do and can't remember it now... :-/
<rick_h_> benji: and it has a isFullscreen ATTR for telling the diff
<benji> rick_h_: I don't understand something.  Is http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/apache2-1 "fullscreen" or "sidebar"?
<rick_h_> benji: sidebar
<rick_h_> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/apache2-1 is fullscreen
<benji> (I know it says "sidebar" in the URL, but sure looks like it covers the whole screen)
<rick_h_> benji: right, but you see the sidebar control and in design it wasn't supposed to fill the whole screen, but it was a 13.04 compromise
<rick_h_> it'll change
<benji> ah
<rick_h_> benji: ah, right. So I guess going to sidebar and showing the environment is going to fail due to the 13.04 negotiations with UX
<rick_h_> benji: so we'll have to bring that up and adjust that sooner vs later. 
<benji> I'll do whatever is simplest for the time being and we can tweak from there
<rick_h_> benji: yea, so the url handling isn't available yet anyway. So I'd file a bug/card and we'll have to work from there. 
<benji> ok
 * gary_poster remembered! "remove Firefox from warning list now that we have CI"
<rick_h_> hmm, maybe they'll let me go back to only covering part of the environment in sidebar mode like I started out
<rick_h_> gary_poster: woot!
<gary_poster> :-)
 * rick_h_ grumbles about not having setup proper email groups for the various groups of people to send stuff about gui related stuff.
<rick_h_> oh hatch ... :)
<benji> rick_h_: is it a known thing that simply deploying a service without configuring it might not be all that useful?
<rick_h_> benji: hmm, I don't know. Up to the charms I guess. Most things aren't useful until you expose something I guess. 
<rick_h_> benji: but most things should run with sane defaults right? 
<rick_h_> If I deploy mysql and wordpress and link them and expose wordpress I get a working blog right? /me hasn't tried it out
<benji> they should, but I am not aware of a way to change a service's name (with the GUI) after deploying it, and since names have to be unique, that means you can only deploy one of any particular service
<rick_h_> benji: ok, got me that. I'm not aware of how that part works at all. 
<rick_h_> /that/there
<rick_h_> benji: I assumed the -2 -3 and such came out of the environemtn
<benji> those are version identifiers
<rick_h_> well when you juju deploy something and create multiple the local juju commands add a number to the end or do you mean some other name?
<benji> (or more precisely, uniquifiers)
<benji> that's not historically the way the gui has worked
<hatch> rick_h_: what what?
<rick_h_> hatch: sec, otp and following benji sorry
<hatch> ok np
<hatch> bcsaller: you around?
<benji> (if I were a user I would be pretty irritated if all my web services were named things like "apache2-47")
<bcsaller> hatch: I am, responding to a review though, maybe 5 minutes?
<hatch> sur enp
<gary_poster> benji you can change the name of the service as you deploy it in the old method.  is this the new method you are talking about?
<rick_h_> benji: so which name are we talking? 
<benji> gary_poster: yep
<gary_poster> ah, k,.thanks benji
<benji> rick_h_: the name of the service
<rick_h_> 'wordpress'
<gary_poster> rick_h_, benji, when the user clicks add on the left
<gary_poster> then the right hand side configuration must appear with a ghost
<gary_poster> or else we need to go back to UX
<gary_poster> (when the ghost shows up you can change the name)
 * gary_poster has call with deryck
<benji> being able to change a ghost's name is new to me, looking into that
<benji> oh, right, I can make it do that, but I strongly suspect that's not what the UX thinkers had in mind
<gary_poster> benji the ghost name is just a temporary thing.  Even in the default story it is replaced with the service name.
<benji> yep
<gary_poster> benji, it is/was in the designers minds, or at least the version of this that is in my head is :-)
<benji> heh
<benji> I'm always happy to do something that will work but will irritate the people who didn't realize that it would be neccesary.
<bcsaller> hatch: ok, have  a charm deploy test running now, I have some time
<hatch> ok guichat
<gary_poster> benji, you are supposed to click add in the browser thing on the left, and then the ghost would appear, along with the right hand config panel that exists now after you click deploy (that has the cancel/confirm buttons on it)
<benji> which means that the "sidepanel" will have to dissapear because it was decided that it has to be full screen (for the time being)
<gary_poster> benji, so after the full change to the left hand browser thing for 13.04, the right hand area will only have one view: the config page.
<benji> that makes sense
<gary_poster> benji, right.  the fullscreen sidepanel can't work with the plan that we had.
<rick_h_> benji: well we can undo the fullscreen. That's a one css class name fix
<rick_h_> benji: and we can just push back to UX on it
<gary_poster> benji, rick_h_ also when you are in full screen and click add, you will have to switch to sidebar, assuming sidebar actually makes everything visible
<rick_h_> gary_poster: right, so if we move back the sidebar charm details back to a smaller size it's golden
<rick_h_> just need to push UX on it
<gary_poster> rick_h_, golden-ish.  will chat after call with deryck
<rick_h_> gary_poster: cool
<benji> I propose we make it work (sidebar dissapears when you click "Add") and we make it better later.
<benji> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> benji: sure
<benji> cool
<rick_h_> benji: works for me, it's just a matter of the url you choose to fire the event for
<rick_h_> so we can switch it later to suppport /sidebar/*id vs just /sidebar
<benji> rick_h_: I don't understand that comment and suspect it is important.  Will you elaborate?
<rick_h_> benji: sec, otp 
<benji> k
<rick_h_> jcsackett: https://codereview.appspot.com/8726048/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/cassandra-2
<hatch> gary_poster: so I spent some time investigating the ticket in Maintenace "subapp will double dispatch..." but it looks like it's going to take a while, is there something more pressing you would like me on?
<rick_h_> benji: https://codereview.appspot.com/8726048/patch/3001/4005 shows the upcoming way to change the route when you click add and redo teh screen
<gary_poster> hatch, it is blocking Rick, right?
<hatch> I think he worked around it
<rick_h_> benji: so if we click add, and then hide the browser details, we need to change the url 
<hatch> by reverting to old code
<rick_h_> gary_poster: hatch yes
<hatch> oh...
<rick_h_> hatch: I've got a branch that now works...but it's sans tests
<rick_h_> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8726048
<rick_h_> sorry, I meant 'yes' rick has a work around
<gary_poster> ok rick_h_, hatch.  hatch will think after call
<hatch> rick_h_: oh ok so you're not removing the dispatch just creating a workaround
<hatch> I was working on removing the dispatches
<hatch> (quite a ways from being successfull)
<rick_h_> hatch: right, cheating like a mofo, but it freaking works
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> so happy happy me
<rick_h_> hatch: please give it a look over if you get a sec and let me know if I'm mad 
<hatch> sure one moment
<benji> rick_h_: so I need to fire a viewNavigate event?  What URL will I navigate to?
<rick_h_> benji: so what you'd be doing is viewNavigate with a {change: {charmID: undefined}}
<hatch> rick_h_: holy that's a lot of code
<rick_h_> benji: sorry, wrong, two changes {viewmode: 'sidebar', charmID: undefined}
<rick_h_> hatch: but it works!!! bwuhahahahahahaha
<hatch> lol well atm that's the important part
<rick_h_> benji: that will tell the subapp to take the current state, change the viewmode from fullscreen to sidebar and unset teh charmID and re-render
<rick_h_> benji: the example in the link is for the close button to go from /bws/sidebar/precise/charmname to /bws/sidebar
<benji> rick_h_: so that will show just the "Charm Browser" but take a way the actual details about the charm the user is adding, right?
<rick_h_> benji: right, it'll show the sidebar component with no details selected for viewing
<rick_h_> benji: dependant on this branch getting tests and reviewed and all that tomorrow :/
<benji> gothca
<benji> rick_h_: I suppose I should start over, basing my branch on yours then
<rick_h_> benji: sure. Otherwise you can make it a todo/bug and I can follow up after it goes through. It's just that one event firing that needs to be added 
<rick_h_> benji: whatever works for you
<benji> ok
<rick_h_> this dippy branch touches everything so much it's annoying. Who knew how broken an app is without routing urls :)
<hatch> yusssss one more dispatch down
<hatch> these are all huge hacks though, not comittable code
 * rick_h_ goes to hatch's machine and types bzr xa "REMOVE ALL THE DISPATCHES"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> remove all but one you mean
<hatch> we still need one :)
<rick_h_> psh, prove it :P
<hatch> I have to say it actually feels faster
<rick_h_> it should, more control of the single thread to the user is good 
<hatch> only rendering everything once probably helps
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> lol
<jcsackett> rick_h_: fyi, this is going to take me quite some time to review.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: well, I'll work on tests tomorrow. Did you want me to walk through the browser.js changes for your needs/interest as far as search goes?
<rick_h_> as long as hatch doesn't tell me I'm off my rocker and need to rethink it again
<jcsackett> rick_h_: be honest, i'm sort of wondering if your rocker might be broken. :-P
<bcsaller> jujugui: The charm could use one more review at https://codereview.appspot.com/8727047/ if anyone is free
<Makyo> bcsaller, on it.
<bcsaller> Makyo: thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i think i get how it impacts search, since i see viewState etc handling the search part of the url.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, but it's not doing query string atm, that needs to get added into the viewstate
<hatch> rick_h_: quite honestly I'm sure it's fine if it works but I'm just starting to look now
<rick_h_> and become part of the if state checks in sidebar and fullscreen
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i though querystrings were generated outside of the routing mechanisms/
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, but if the query string changes, it'll need to tell sidebar/fullscreen to re-render search results
<rick_h_> just as right now if the charmID changes, the state will be marked as changed and it'll re-render the charm details view
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ...aren't you overthinking this? searchbox needs to be made a form, right? with get using the search text...that should append querystring stuff to the url.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: right, but once you hit submit and it's GET's the new url, it goes back and gets rerouted
<jcsackett> oh, and this rerouting will eat the querystring.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so when it's rerouted it checks "did the viewmode change? If so, re-render the whole thing. Did the charmID change? If so, re-render the charmID"
<rick_h_> jcsackett: the page doesn't reload, it goes through routing. And it hits either fullscreen() or sidebar() and then the page is re-constructed based on the new page state
<jcsackett> rick_h_: right. but i already had to have the browser get the querystring and pass that to the searchview, and the searchview already re-renders on that changing (per our talk yesterday or the day before), so this state stuff shouldn't need to change it.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: but fullscreen or sidebar need to know to call searchview
<rick_h_> all decisions are made by those two methods
<jcsackett> rick_h_: right, that's what i meant. i think we're talking circles round each other.
<jcsackett> i'll finish my day out by reviewing your branch/getting my current branch landed, let's talk more about this tomorrow.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr
<hatch> rick_h_: as far as the code is concerned it looks good
<hatch> veryunfortunate that it's required
<rick_h_> hatch: ok. If I have to rewrite it again I'm going to quit and work for Oracle or something :P
<hatch> lol - yeah...go write Java....no bugs to fix there...
<rick_h_> so I'm giong to quit close to on time. Come back tomorrow to write tests and try to get it up for formal review. 
<rick_h_> hatch: bcsaller thanks for the calls/help today
<bcsaller> :)
<gary_poster> ok whatchamagoinon
<gary_poster> ok so hatch...guichat for an update on the double dispatch thing?
<gary_poster> and talk about what next
<hatch> oops sorry i didn't get the ding
<hatch> sure lemme get my dogs in
<hatch> gary_poster: ok ready when you are
<gary_poster> hatch come on by guichat
<gary_poster> hey Makyo, any juicy details from investigation today?  I'm fascinated by that.  Were you ever able to dupe?
<Makyo> gary_poster, No, Haven't been able to dupe yet :/  Have been adding a lot of docs around that to make sure what's going on is understandable, though.
<gary_poster> OK cool Makyo.  Lemme see if I can dupe on trunk...
<hatch> *ring*, "hello", "CONGRATULATIONS!!!!", *click*
<gary_poster> heh, I assume that just happened.  weird
<hatch> yeah stupid auto dialers
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I'd really like to know how they got my cell #
 * gary_poster just now realized the *click* came from your end.  It was much more mysterious to imagine someone calling you, yelling "congratulations," and hanging up.
<gary_poster> weird prank call
<Makyo> ...I totally want to do that now.
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, can't dupe now. :-P  I guess that's good? Maybe just land your branch when it looks nicely documented?
<gary_poster> I will mark bug as invalid
<Makyo> gary_poster, sure.  That's really weird behavior, but to be fair, there is some weird code back there.
<gary_poster> Makyo, :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, i removed bug from card, changed title to be about docs, and dragged it to active slack.
<Makyo> gary_poster, sounds good.  Will be ready by EoD for sure; dogwalk for now.
<gary_poster> cool
 * gary_poster goes to get son from ACTING! class.  May be done for day...
<gary_poster> bye
<bac> gary_poster: update: i've made good progress and found some integration problems where juju-core was not sending what we expected, a different name and content packaging.  still trying to work out what's going on.
<hatch> I think we need to do a release there are too many cards on the kanban it's slowing the site down haha
<hatch> hmm I was sure I changed the code in the browser check to support FF and IE10
<hatch> but trunk doesn't have that
<hatch> was that reverted?
<hatch> that's so odd, I know I wrote that code
<hatch> could I get a quick review on a trivial 2ln commit? https://codereview.appspot.com/8796046/
<hatch> jujugui ^
<Makyo> On it
<hatch> thanks
<bcsaller> hatch: when did that change?
<hatch> I just did it
<hatch> although I was 100% sure I already did
<bcsaller> I mean the requirement, last I knew FF didn't accel the svg canvas very well and had some other minors
<bcsaller> maybe thats changed though
<hatch> oh - not sure, Gary just told me to do it
<hatch> :)
<bcsaller> good enough 
<hatch> am I nuts? Did I really dream that I wrote IE10 and FF/Chrome support into that?
<hatch> I was sure I did that around sprint time
<hatch> bcsaller: I have been messing with it in FF and it's definitely not as fluid as chrome but I haven't found any errors/bugs yet
<hatch> the fadein for the charm list is a lot nicer in FF than chrome
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> Attribute access sped up quite a bit with a recent version.
<hatch> YUI 3.10?
<Makyo> Firefox.
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> there are pretty big speed improvements with yui 3.10 as well - I want to compare the time it takes to run the tests
<hatch> see how much the improvements relate to in real world tests
<gary_poster> bac, thanks for update.  doesn't sound good: do we need juju core changes?
<hatch> gary_poster: if you send your kid to acting class how are you going to know when he is lying about his homework being done ;)
<hatch> he could just be 'acting' and telling you it's done hehe
<hatch> he/she :)
<hatch> oh u said son
<hatch> he
<hatch> gary_poster: when you return - what is the expected functionality here https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1170037 should we show a popup 'service go bye bye!' should we auto close the detail view? do nothing?
#juju-gui 2013-04-18
<gary_poster> hatch, hi.  if unit destroyed but service is there, go to service view. if service destroyed, go to environment view in all cases.  notification would be nice-to-have addition, maybe.
<hatch> alright - yeah I figure that a notification would be less jarring if you're looking at it and all of a sudden 'boom'....where did it go
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> fyi - I just triggered a new run on the CI as I coudln't reproduce the failure locally
<gary_poster> ugh, not that
<gary_poster> 2 failure(s) running 80 tests.  Retrying.
<gary_poster> 2 failure(s) running 74 tests.  Retrying.
<gary_poster> 2 failure(s) running 72 tests.  Retrying.
<gary_poster> 2 failure(s) running 72 tests.  Retrying.
<gary_poster> not working tonight, hatch.  might check in later.
<hatch> yeah no problem :)
<hatch> have a good night
<hatch> ugh now 179 tests are failing in chrome :/
<gary_poster> I'm guessing someone introduced another bad cleanup :-/
<hatch> I thought you weren't working tonight ;)
<gary_poster> bac, hi.  does the config issue you were mentioning last night possibly mean necessary changes in juju core?
<bac> gary_poster: no, i can deal with it on the gui sie
<bac> side
<bac> it is just a matter of the juju-core developer (me) not communicating with the juju-gui implementer (me)
<gary_poster> bac, lol ok cool
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> sending Config expecting Settings
<gary_poster> ah gotcha
<gary_poster> benji, I ran out of time yesterday evening in the add button conversation.  I'm concerned that the visual approach is going to be untenable for full screen and problematic for side screen unless it is *truly* side screen
<gary_poster> benji, do you know if that's resolved, or is rick going to take that to UX?  I think it needs to go to Jovan
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so for now it ditches the details part of the UX and I've got on my list of items for our standup to bring it up with jovan
<rick_h_> gary_poster: or actually, because my branch hasn't landed it can't redirect anyway. So I recall saying it could be left alone and I can follow up 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've got a fix for the UX from Huw. I'm pulling it down and giong to get it into lbox and qa in a sec
<gary_poster> great thanks rick_h_ 
 * gary_poster remembers to turn the volume back up from zero :-P
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I'd like to be part of that jovan call please--the interaction with charmbrowser and rest of UX is something I want to make sure is clean, since the two have been separate for so long
<rick_h_> gary_poster: k, I figured to bring it up on our stand up 9:30am est but can see if something seperate works better?
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I am happy to show up then if I have a link
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<rick_h_> heh, sorry no good reason to /msg that. Anyway
<benji> rick_h_: is staging.jujucharms.com being down a known thing?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: have a sec to peek at https://codereview.appspot.com/8853043/ then? qa's ok here
<rick_h_> benji: yes, it's gone down the last two nights. I want to leave it to allow abentley and sinzui to debug
<gary_poster> rick_h_, looking thanks
<rick_h_> benji: they should be up/at it in the next 30min or so
<benji> rick_h_: is there a way to develop the sidebar without it?
<rick_h_> benji: run a local charmworld instance and change the url in the config
<rick_h_> benji: you might try using the manage.jujucharms.com 'production' site
<rick_h_> benji: mthaddon is working on it. Up at the moment, but only has around 50 charms 
<benji> ok
<rick_h_> http://manage.jujucharms.com/
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> rick_h_, huw's branch breaks resizing windows while charmbrowser is open
 * gary_poster checks uistage
<rick_h_> gary_poster: looking
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, see that it overlaps the bottom nav. Looks like it only does it on window shrink, but on grow it works again. It's on uistage and this branch so don't think it causes it. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack agree.  I'll give it a LGTM, thanks to Huw and you. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks for looking it over
<rick_h_> jovan2: standup?
<hatch> the two failures coming from CI are real failures unfortunately I can't reproduce them locally - I get a number of failures locally in FF
<hatch> annnnnd now I get no failures lol
<hatch> FF takes 334s to run through the tests
<hatch> if I have FF minimized while the tests are running I get 6 failures
<hatch> if it's focued I get 0
<gary_poster> oh hey hatch
<gary_poster> I just sent an analysis to the list as well
<gary_poster> I've seen these two errors before but they were very rare.  They happen all the time now on CI.
<gary_poster> I can dupe them, with effort, as I said.
<gary_poster> oh, rick_h_, are you going to clarify with benji about the behavior we heard from jovan?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing, sec
<benji> I can always use a good clarification.
<gary_poster> thanks rick_h_ .
<hatch> gary_poster: ahh ok I see the email - do the tests also run 3x slower in FF than Chrome for you?
<gary_poster> jovan2, are you available for a quick call?
<gary_poster> hatch, 19 seconds chrome vs 33 seconds FF
<hatch> 38s chrome vs 334 ff ....ok so 9x slower
<hatch> :)
<bac> gary_poster: so the updating of service settings doesn't seem to work in pyjuju or juju-core.  this is expected?
<gary_poster> bac, uh?
<gary_poster> bac, I would guess that's a no.
<rick_h_> benji: howdy
<bac> gary_poster: give it a try on uistage if you have a moment
<gary_poster> ok
<rick_h_> benji: so after talking with UX they say: "In the fullscreen mode, you click add, the browser goes away entirely"
<rick_h_> benji: "If sidebar mode, you click a charm, the charm detawils closes and the sidebar stays open
<benji> ok
<rick_h_> "
<benji> k
 * benji will include the string "detawils" in the code.
<rick_h_> benji: however, all the url changes stuff is in the branch I've got now I need to get tests finished for so I'm still thinking 'leave it' and we'll add the url updates once I can get this through
<benji> sounds good
<gary_poster> bac, you click update and nothing ever happens?
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<bac> unclear to tell whether there is activity or if nothing happens.  haven't looked at the server side yet.
<gary_poster> bac, did you investigate?  I'm happy for you to divide this up into "fix bug" and "integrate go" if that makes sense
<bac> gary_poster: i'll make a card to investigate.  it is outside the scope of my current task, which i'm about to wrap
<gary_poster> bac, cool.  on improv, the message is sent to improv and a reply is returned
<bac> gtk
<gary_poster> ugh, CI errors are painful to watch
<hatch> agreed
<frankban> guihelp: is there an YUI event that is fired when a node is removed using node.remove()?
<hatch> frankban: negative
<frankban> hatch: as I supposed
<hatch> a guy I know is building a ~2000sq/ft house here and his quotes to do the plumbing are between $60-70,000!!!
<hatch> I think trades are a little out of hand here lol
<gary_poster> eek
<bac> yowzer
<bac> i'll bet it is all of the insulation for the pipes
<hatch> lol
<hatch> bcsaller: is there a way I can get the url from a specific namespace from an nsRouter instance?
<bcsaller> hatch: we could add a method, but nsRouter.parse(Y.Location()) or similar should do it
<hatch> ok that's kind of what I was thinking
<bcsaller> is that for testing?
<bcsaller> thinking normally we shouldn't need that 
<hatch> my issue is that when you destroy a unit you need to return to the service view, but there is no data anymore so I need to parse the url for the service name
<hatch> sorry...when a unit you're viewing is destroyed
<bac> gary_poster: you missed your ten minute warning!
<gary_poster> bac, sorry :-)
<bcsaller> sounds like a one-off fix though, this is the kind of thing we should have a pattern for, a kind of 404 handler in the client, at min could take you back to '/'
<gary_poster> jujugui call now, please get kanban up to date asap
<gary_poster> benji starting
<gary_poster> jovan2, ping?
<jovan2> gary_poster hi, on my way...
<Makyo> teknico, let me see what I can do about network.
<gary_poster> jovan2, you missed, but would like to talk
<teknico> Makyo, maybe you can try the low bandwidth hangout settings?
<jovan2> gary_poster you're so efficient with stand ups !
<Makyo> teknico, Can try, though that turns off video for screen sharing. If you're fine with just voice, that's okay.
<gary_poster> jovan2, getting better :-) guichat now?  maybe quick question
<jovan2> gar_poster: sure
<gary_poster> ty
<teknico> Makyo, oh right. ok, let's try: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/02bb45411739e441fe107c9f66e2a8cc36ba4ba7
<rick_h_> jovan2: gary_poster I got the icon for the browser, but not the gui charm. Thanks jovan2. 
<rogpeppe3> gary_poster: just FYI we have cut the "final" release (1.10.0)
<gary_poster> ack rick_h_ cool
<rogpeppe3> gary_poster: just waiting for someone to turn it into a package
<rogpeppe3> gary_poster: i hope it's got the stuff in it that you guys need
<gary_poster> rogpeppe3, awesome! congrats.  Yes, I thinnk we are golden.  Everything seems to be working well.  I'll make a release of GUI once you all make a release and we can announce
<rogpeppe3> gary_poster: wonderful
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: now for a beer!
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, lol, yes I figure we deserve a break.  I'm not sure what you plan to do for the next couple of weeks while we prepare for oakland.  I'd like to do polish and revisit some topics, which would include being able to set a service's units directly, rather than add/remove; and investigating what kind of debug log story we can get over the API.  Maybe we can do both, maybe neither, but now would be a nice time t
<gary_poster> o investigate those sorts things, I think.
<gary_poster> Anyway, rogpeppe topics for next week perhaps
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: sounds good
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yeah
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: or even tomorrow if you want
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, cool :-)
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: except my broadband is down currently and i'm connecting through my phone
<gary_poster> jovan2, I'm all lonely in guichat
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: which is actually surprisingly ok
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: but costs
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, lol yeah I bet
<gary_poster> when is your broadband supposed to be back, rogpeppe ?
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: yesterday :-)
<gary_poster> heh
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: seriously, i have no idea
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: the phone co knows
<jovan2> gary_poster: sorry, be there i
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: and i know no more than that
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, I hear you, similar over here for these sorts of things
<gary_poster> teknico, rick_h_, Makyo: I just talked to jovan2 about the placement of the environment and new charms and so on.  His preference is that we ake *no change* to the current behavior until we have more information from users about their expectations.  So, my take is that we move that card to trash and pick a new one, with apologies to teknico and Makyo.
<gary_poster> s/we ake/we make/
<teknico> gary_poster, oh well, ok :-)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack?
<jovan2> rick_h_, gary_poster, Juju GUI charm should be ready for tomorrow - Friday
<gary_poster> thanks jovan2 
<hatch> hmm darn my approach won't work for the redirects :/
<rick_h_> gary_poster: defintiely, sorry about the wasted time 
<gary_poster> cool rick_h_. I think everything else you gave us clearly needs to be done.
<rick_h_> http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar does fix gettnig at the env now though so yay 
<frankban> gary_poster: what happens when you log out from uistage? the login screen no longer shows here, could anyone confirm?
<gary_poster> frankban, :-( confirmed
<gary_poster> I'll make another card
<frankban> gary_poster: also in trunk, it doesn't show up if you run make prod
<gary_poster> that's critical regression
<frankban> yes :-/
<hatch> gary_poster: it doesn't look like there is any way I can reliably check if the view is waiting for service data, or if it has been deleted :/
<gary_poster> hatch, hm.  guichat?
<hatch> yup
<bac> bcsaller: did you watch the keynote yesterday?
<bcsaller> bac: I skimmed it, did I miss something?
<bac> bcsaller: no, i forgot to watch.  was wondering if it was good.
<bcsaller> bac: I think it was less compelling that previous ODS demos, but thats just me
<rick_h_> bcsaller: +1 was more business-y kind of presentation it felt like
<bcsaller> yeah, the tech part was small. there was only a small bit with the GUI, the tech part was more focused on landscape. The part with the GUI looked rather chaotic  to me, it was a cluttered layout.
<gary_poster> agree, not ideal presentation of it
<hatch> he is a good presenter
<hatch> maybe we need an 'organize gui' button which will align everything nicely :)
<hatch> annnnnd Ben can write it
<hatch> :P
<bcsaller> hatch: we did depend more on automatic layout in the past, it makes less sense to invest in that since we have persistent shared positions now
<hatch> I can see it now - one of the techs will stack all of the icons ontop of eachother just to irritate his coworkers
<hatch> haha
<bac> frankban still needs a review.  i need two.</hint>
<bcsaller> hatch: at one point we were going to write automatic layout with relationship routing that curved lines around elements on the page 
<hatch> Ooooo fancy
<hatch> hmm I need lunch
<benji> rick_h_: how do you search the charm store by charm URL (e.g., cs:precise/apache2-6)?
<rick_h_> benji: not following, You want to search the charmworld manage.jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> benji: or do you mean the search UX that's getting worked on for the browser?
<benji> rick_h_: for example http://jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=provides:http returns all charms that provide HTTP, I want to search for a charm with a particular URL
<benji> I've tried things like http://jujucharms.com/search/json?search_text=url:cs:precise/kusabax-0 but haven't found a form that works.
<rick_h_> benji: hmm, yea not sure we have that. 
<rick_h_> benji: you can load a charm via the id of the charm http://staging.jujucharms.com/api/0/charm/precise/couchdb-9
<rick_h_> but that's not the whole url
<benji> that may work, thanks
<rick_h_> benji: what are you doing? The charm data/model should be there for you already. The Charmworld0 store has the charm method that takes the id to load from the new api as well
<benji> ok, I'll take a look there
<rick_h_> benji: but the CharmView has a ATTR charm that's a BrowserCharm that the plan was to do send to the environemnt with a new Charm(view.get('charm').getAttrs())
<rick_h_> so it implements turning the new api data into the format for the old Charm model
<benji> that sounds good
<bac> gary_poster: chat?
<gary_poster> bac, I is there
<bac> okey doke
<hatch> ooo boy I like these changes
<hatch> now to lunch
<hatch> ding if ya need
<hatch> has anyone ever seen this error before.... Uncaught Error: InvalidStateError: DOM Exception 11
<hatch> it's throwing it on ws,send(data) in reconnecting-websocket.js
<rick_h_> hatch: I've seen that. It was trying to append to itself or something
<rick_h_> well, it was something liket hat
<rick_h_> hatch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3488698/invalid-state-err-dom-exception-11-webkit comes up in a quick search. traceback?
<rick_h_> hatch: but when I got something like that I was trying to append dom to something that could not happen 
<hatch> alright
<hatch> the traceback is pretty much useless but maybe I'll have to step through it
<rick_h_> :(
<hatch> right now it doesn't appear to be having any issues
<bac> gary_poster: the terrible deed is done.  el raton has gone to a better place.
<gary_poster> bac, heh, good work
<hatch> does the python/go backends have a way to receive a unit from the environemtn?
<hatch> I can't find anything
<hatch> he he heeee
<bac> guihelp: why does the first exception test work but the second (clearer) one not?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719840/  Other tests using assert.throws do work.
<bac> the second test fails with: Error: the string "Exactly one of config and data must be provided" was thrown, throw an Error :)
<bac> test failures should not have smiley faces
<hatch> no idea, I've never used assert.throw
<hatch> when you say doesn't work do you mean it never fails?
<bac> hatch: no, i mean the test fails, as shown in the second message above, the one with the smiley face
<hatch> how are you throwing the error?
<bac> hatch: the code is throwing the error.  the assert is not recognizing it for some reason.
<bac> test_sandbox.js uses assert.throws()
<bac> throw '...'
<hatch> in the nodejs doc examples assert.throws() always throws a new Error()
<hatch> so it could be that it's not expecting only a string?
<gary_poster> bac I think you need to pass a callable
<hatch> I am not sure - I can't remember the last time I intentionally wanted to throw an error in js
<bcsaller> looks like you need throw new Error('string') and its passing a string directly?
<gary_poster> bac, you are passing the called result
<bac> gary_poster: ahhhhh
 * hatch confused
<hatch> so I was right?
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> you can throw a string
<gary_poster> but I'm 80% sure that assert.throws wants a callable
<gary_poster> so IOW
<gary_poster> assert.throws(function() {DO STUFF THAT THROWS AN ERROR}, 'Error object
<gary_poster> ')
<hatch> ahh ok
<bcsaller> right, can't catch it otherwise
<bac> gary_poster: is test_sandbox passing a callable?
<gary_poster> hatch, you want to receive a unit from an environment?
 * gary_poster looks
<hatch> gary_poster: well I did a workaround but
<hatch> am running into another issue
<gary_poster> bac, yes
<gary_poster> bac, bind is a JS thing.  so...
<hatch> my issue now is that if you're viewing a unit and someone deletes the service....then it's totally baffled
<gary_poster> bac, "client.open.bind(client)" == "function() {return client.open.apply(client, arguments);}"
<gary_poster> hatch, well, beat some sense into it! :-)
<bac> gotcha
<bac> thanks for the eyeballs
<gary_poster> welcome
<hatch> gary_poster: got a couple minutes to walk through this code?
<gary_poster> hatch want to guichat?  sure
<hatch> sure
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Any idea what keeps bringing the staging server down? Anything I can do to fix it in my timezone?
<hatch> it's scared of your huge bugs
<huwshimi> :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: is it down again? It seems zookeeper went boom. To fix it they've had to rebuild it
<rick_h_> huwshimi: what I'd do is change the charmworld url in the config to manage.jujucharms.com
<huwshimi> rick_h_: No, it's up now, it's just that it has gone down two days in a row :)
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Ah, that's good to know, at least I can get stuff to show up then :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: rgr
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, I'm not sure what they figured out yet
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool, landed your branches, tweaked the loop stuff in the charm.js 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Ah I see.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks for landing everything
<rick_h_> huwshimi: also added a card about the sidebar. It's adverse to window sizes < 1200
<rick_h_> huwshimi: and jovan warned they'd have some font changes coming. They think the font size is a bit small
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yeah, I made a regression when I was fixing the sidebar overlay div issue
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK, fun, fun.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool, yea figured now that it 'works' can work on making it nice. So just added a card and can go from there. Thanks for the updates!
<huwshimi> rick_h_: No problems, I'm fixing that bug now
<rick_h_> awesome
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Any update on the search or homepage?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: no, jcsackett is rebasing off my branch. I didn't get all my tests done so still working on my branch. It's holding everything up. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: won't have it tonight. So it'll have to be a next week thing. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yep, sure. I'll style from your branch today.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool, sorry to hold up. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It's all good, it's such a rush :)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: if you need anything on my branch let me know. It's a bit complicated but should work out to do /bws/fullscreen with the editorialview
<rick_h_> huwshimi: and abentley landed the code to mark 'featured' but don't think it's on production :(
<huwshimi> rick_h_: OK, I'll take a look after this.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Is there anything else pressing for me to take a look at today?
<huwshimi> (that you know of)
<rick_h_> huwshimi: just take a peek through the cards for anything that jumps out. Otherwise nothing I know of. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: No problems. Thanks
<rick_h_> huwshimi: the fullscreen landing is really next with the category icons and such
<hatch> great....success
<rick_h_> hatch: woot
<hatch> the code is ugly as sin but the proof of concept works
<hatch> so now that means I can convert to promises
<hatch> (this section)
<hatch> and we have removed reliance entirely on one dispatch call
<hatch> one small step for devs, one giant leap for dispatch destruction
<rick_h_> huwshimi: there's also some work to update the sidebar editorial to match the design. Under the three charm containers. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh right, what needs to be done?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I'd have to check the UX assets. Sorry, on my tablet so don't have easy access. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I thought there was some stuff under those first charm containers, but can't recall what was there. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: then there's also still the toggle to show/hide the sidebar. 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Oh well we don't have any of the charm icons being set yet...
<rick_h_> huwshimi: sorry, just trying to think off the top of my head since you'll be coming back monday during my sunday. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so but we do have the default svg now in the assets directory.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: and we've got the category icons in there
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so we'll default to the charm store one unless they have a category, then we'll use that
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Ah I see, OK, I'll do that.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: cool, hope that helps while jcsackett and I work on getting things caught up. 
<rick_h_> huwshimi: anyway, I'm off. Have a good day!
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Yep, thanks. I have a list of little things to get to as well. Thanks.
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Have a nice night
<hatch> anyone need any reviews before I EOD it?
#juju-gui 2013-04-19
<hatch> I think I did all of the reviews that were needed
<hatch> if anyone needs one tonight let me know
<rogpeppe> frankban: ping
<frankban> rogpeppe: pong
<rogpeppe> frankban: i was just looking at statecmd.ServiceGet and wondering if you used the Charm field in the ServiceGetResults
<rogpeppe> frankban: i was wondering if it should really be CharmURL
<rogpeppe> frankban: as we're using that as a key
<frankban> rogpeppe: looking in the GUI code
<rogpeppe> frankban: thanks
<frankban> rogpeppe: AFAICT, we only use config and constraints in the callback
<rogpeppe> frankban: ok, cool, thanks
<bac> thanks for the review frankban
<gary_poster> frankban, rogpeppe, bac, we use service.charm from ServiceGet in the app/store/emdpoints.js code
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ok. i had decided not to change it now anyway
<gary_poster> cool rogpeppe 
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: but in general, the charm name is fairly useless - the charm url tells us everything (including the charm name, 'cos it's easy to get metadata given the url)
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, oh!
<gary_poster> rogpeppe, yeah I may have misunderstood.  We need the charm url as the id for this stull
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: ah. currently ServiceGet returns the charm name, not the url
<gary_poster> :-/
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: it looked wrong to me.
<rogpeppe> gary_poster: i'd prefer to change the field to CharmURL to match the other places, but that would affect your code.
<gary_poster> bac, can you weigh in on above?  I'll try to finish my review of your branch from yesterday (sorry) in return
<frankban> gary_poster: I cannot find any call to get_service in that file
<bac> frankban: it is added in my new branch
<gary_poster> ah, that's where I saw it :-)
<bac> rogpeppe: so the proposal is to replace the charm name with the charm url in Service Get?  we'd then have to do another query to get the charm metadata in order to find the name?
<frankban> gary_poster, bac: but AFAICT, Brad's charm does not change the fact that we don't use the returned Charm in the go env
<rogpeppe> bac: i'm presuming you need the charm metadata around anyway
 * gary_poster defers to bac
<bac> sorry, my irc was off-line and i didn't notice, so i'm catching up
<rogpeppe> bac: so you'll be maintaining a cache of charm metadata that you can query at any time, keyed by charm url
<rogpeppe> bac: why do you need the charm name, BTW?
<gary_poster> bac, LGTM with comments
<bac> gary_poster: thanks
<bac> rogpeppe, gary_poster, frankban: upon looking at the code it looks like we don't use the charm name returned from get_service, nor would we use the charm URL if it were there.  the charm is loaded in the processing of the delta stream.
<rogpeppe> bac: cool
<bac> frankban: is that what you understand?
<gary_poster> bac, oh interesting.  that means we are waiting for the delta stram
<bac> gary_poster: unless i'm missing something
<gary_poster> when ideally we could use the immediate result
<gary_poster> bac, so my take away is that if we added CharmURL that would make the GUI more responsive
<gary_poster> is that reasonable?
<bac> gary_poster: if you look at loadService, the callback for get_service for all environments, only constraints and config are used from the results
<bac> gary_poster: perhaps it is reasonable.  what is the latency between us recognizing we have a new service and calling get_service vs. waiting on the delta?  not rhetorical, i don't know as i haven't messed with the watcher code.
<gary_poster> bac, gotcha.  My question is whether we could make the GUI more responsive in the new code.  I guess you are right: this would only help for someone who went directly to a settings url of a service, perhaps (rather than going to an environment, waiting for a delta, and then clicking on the service), and maybe even that is not pertinent.
<gary_poster> I think it is pertinent, but it is not a terribly important use case atm
<bac> gary_poster: it may be a win, i'm just saying i can't say right now.
<gary_poster> ack bac
<gary_poster> let's not worry about it atm
<bac> maybe document it somewhere for future work.  seems very low priority now.
<gary_poster> frankban, CSS fix LGTM, and I suggest/request landing right away
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, landing
<frankban> bac: just saw the back scroll: yes, that's what I was saying. We do not store the charm url in the get_service callback. That URL arrives from the delta.
<bac> frankban: thanks
 * frankban -> late lunch
<teknico> weird, I could not convince Chrome to reload the stylesheet
<teknico> the only thing that worked was a forced reload directly on /juju-ui/assets/juju-gui.css
<gary_poster> ugh! fix CI!  Someone!  Please!
 * gary_poster will look when possible
<hatch> bac has your branch 'fix settings link' landed yet?
<bac> hatch: no
<bac> hatch: working on post-review changes
<hatch> ok I just wanted to know it's considered bad practice for anyone to have access to the app
<hatch> s/know/say
<hatch> as it makes things way to tightly coupled
<gary_poster> bac, hatch, agree as a rule.  may be exceptions especially to deal with existing code
<gary_poster> in that case happy to regard that kind of thing (passing app) as low priority bug to be fixed when possible
<bac> hatch: how would you restructure it?
<gary_poster> bac, he means just like with the app show_environment
<gary_poster> bac, you pass what you need
<gary_poster> which may be quite a lot
<hatch> yeah the idea is that the application is a controller
<gary_poster> which starts to call the advice into question IMO
<gary_poster> even though I agree with it largely
<hatch> so you would never pass a controller around an app
<bac> i need the app for the callback loadService
<hatch> you fire events to tell the controller what to do
<gary_poster> bac, loadService: Y.bind(this.loadService, this),
<bac> well there is that
<bac> :)
<hatch> this damn loadService function
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> maybe would be interesting to have a state object or something
<gary_poster> that app creates
<hatch> I just removed it from being used in my branch
<gary_poster> <shrug> not high on my list to consider atm
<gary_poster> (a separate state object I mean)
<hatch> typically the application would listen for an event and then fire the loadService method
<hatch> s/fire/call
<gary_poster> sounds reasonable
<hatch> then you will have access to the proper context to execute the loadService method under
<hatch> break those coupled chains!
 * hatch thinks that could be a pop song
<hatch> ♫ break those coupled chains......♫
<benji> rick_h_: has your branch that has the new way of doing navigation landed?  I looked at the log and didn't see anything that looked like it.
<bac> hatch: at your EOD you asked about reviews to do.  do check the kanban board reviews lane if you're looking, especially when other folks aren't around to answer!
<gary_poster> Blackbird singing in the dead of night
<gary_poster> Break those coupled chains and learn to fly
<gary_poster> All your life
<gary_poster> You were only waiting for this moment to arise
<rick_h_> benji: no, still writing tests. Tryingn to get done asap today
<hatch> bac: yep I did everything that was in that column
<hatch> but sometimes people forget to drag it
<bac> hatch: except mine...
<benji> ok, thanks
<bac> it was there!  i swear!
<hatch> bac: it had juju-core and gary
<hatch> so I thought it didn't need mine
<hatch> :)
<bac> hatch: juju-core isn't a reviewer
<bac> juju-core is just a tag that means it has something to do with the go side, even it is a pure GUI fix
<hatch> ohh woops I missunderstood
<bac> no biggie
<hatch> I thought that meant it was held for a core guy
<Makyo> Bit of an experiment: http://jujugui-code-docs.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<gary_poster> Nice Makyo 
<hatch> cool so now we can really see where we are missing documentation :D
<Makyo> Pretty easy to do, too.  s3cmd sync yuidoc/ s3://jujugui-code-docs
<benji> Makyo: cool
<hatch> cool - at some point we could set up a doc server for that
<hatch> it could pull the latest docs from the source control
<teknico> Makyo, nice
<teknico> hatch, you can also see them using "make view-code-doc"
<hatch> yeah but that's not nearly as cool
<hatch> :P
<Makyo> Haha
<Makyo> Could have a make target for this with code-doc as a dependency.
<Makyo> Would need to figure out perms on the bucket, though.
<frankban> gary_poster: it seems it is possible to always dupe the three errors in firefox, just running the tests and then clicking on another window (i.e. firefox must not be the active window)
<hatch> it could be on the same server that's running the CI :)
<hatch> frankban: when I do that I get more than the 2 failing errors
<gary_poster> frankban, ah!  even in devel mode?  
<hatch> usually 6+
<gary_poster> will be tough to debug that way, maybe
<frankban> hatch: make test-prod-server, point firefox to  http://localhost:8084/test/index.html and then click away: I see 3 errors, and they seems to be the ones are destroying our CI system
<hatch> frankban: yeah when I do that it takes over 5 min to run the tests and 6+ fail
<frankban> WAT
<hatch> firefox is 9x slower to run the tests than chrome
<hatch> yeah I have no diea
<hatch> idea even
<teknico> guihelp, can't find docs on how to manage those xxx-cert.pem and xxx-private-key.pem files in  .juju
<rick_h_> hatch: so on my machine is's 27s chrome devel and 40s FF nightly (4 fails...)
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah could be that I'm using OSX
<hatch> I can give er a go on my laptop
<rick_h_> hatch: wonder if nightly has updates that'll make it faster soon for you as well
<teknico> problem is, when I run "juju status" i get "error: The specified key does not exist."
<rick_h_> hatch: just 9x seems drastic
<teknico> not sure it's related
<teknico> the access-key and secret-key settings in environments.yaml are correct
<rick_h_> yay icons http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/sidebar/precise/mysql-16/
<hatch> oh rick_h_ I found out what was causing the `Uncaught Error: InvalidStateError: DOM Exception 11` error
<hatch> it wasn't DOM related at all
<hatch> it's trying ot make a ws call before it's connected
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, gotta love new tech :)
<frankban> hatch: it seems that sending the window back is breaking all the focus/blur tests. it's weird because selenium should always have the windows active
<gary_poster> jujugui please update kanban
<hatch> frankban: ahhhh that would make sense I suppose....but those tests aren't using selenium
<hatch> they are using js simulate
<hatch> (although it should still be in focus)
<rick_h_> hatch: going to hit you up for review if you've got a sec. I need to get this routing branch stuff landed asap please :)
<frankban> hatch: I meant: our CI is using selenium, and there the window should always be focused
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<frankban> hatch: http://yuilibrary.com/projects/yui3/ticket/2529211
<hatch> frankban: I wonder if it's a YUI bug, maybe try writing a simulated event in raw js
<hatch> rofl 2010
<frankban> closed because expired
<rick_h_> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8726048 jcsackett in case you're interseted in the changes/search stuff I mentioned
<jcsackett> rick_h_: dig. you need an actual review, or is this just for me to look?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: getting hatch and sinzui for reviews so just fyi
<jcsackett> rick_h_: awesome. much easier to just look at the bits that touch my code. :-)
<rick_h_> 
<hatch> rick_h_: ok I'll do that review now
<rick_h_> hatch: k, sec. Pushing up a new rev per comments from sinzui 
<hatch> alright lemme know
<rick_h_> once the lbox dance complorts
<rick_h_> curses! failed re-google-auth
<hatch> benji: And what was the problem the checklist procedure revealed? “The hospital was out of artificial knees,”
<hatch> rofl
<benji> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: https://codereview.appspot.com/8726048 ok up
<benji> there are several good checklist studies out there, one showed infection rates go down dramatically after implementing checklists that listed things like "wash hands" and "apply disinfectant to wound"
<benji> it just goes to show that humans are bad robots, and sometimes we need robots
<rick_h_> benji: did you want to chat on the event stuff or you ok? 
<hatch> interesting
<benji> rick_h_: if you have a second I could show you the two issues I'm having at the moment
<hatch> rick_h_: holy moly that's a diff
<benji> rick_h_: the regular hangout is open
<rick_h_> benji: cool, omw
<hatch> promises today!
<hatch> rick_h_: review done
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks, going to break from lunch and I'll clean up and such in a bit. 
<rick_h_> benji: so I've got 2 +1's if you're willing to pull this branch in and use the events for that
<rick_h_> benji: and then I can race you to lbox after lunch
<benji> rick_h_: cool
<bac> anyone fancy a review?  https://codereview.appspot.com/8702045
 * bac lunches
<teknico> bac, looking
<hatch> bac: can you repropose
<hatch> the diffs don't work
<teknico> yeah, "error: old chunk mismatch"
<teknico> the diff on launchpad is ok though
<hatch> yeah - I find those hard to read
<hatch> I'm pretty sure it's a LGTM
<hatch> it's been LGTM'd
<hatch> we need a word for a successful review
<hatch> LoGToM ?
<hatch> "yeah that's been LoGToMed"
<teknico> loogootoomee
<hatch> lol I like it!
<teknico> it sounds suspiciously close to lobotomy, though
<hatch> sometimes that's what reviews feel like too though
<hatch> haha
<hatch> (granted not with this group)
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks, updated per your notes and handing off to submit yay yay yay!
<hatch> ^5
<rick_h_> jcsackett: benji branch has been accepted yay
<benji> cool
<bac> teknico, hatch: thanks for the reviews despite the technical difficulties
<hatch> I wonder what causes that
<hatch> it's happened a couple times to me too
<benji> did we decide to tag UI/UX bugs or not?
<gary_poster> that was for rick's stuff
<rick_h_> benji: if it's charmbrowser there's a tag for that
<gary_poster> right
<benji> it's not, so I'll leave it
<rick_h_> benji: and having UX folks tag their bugs 'charmbrowser' but if it's generic there's not a set tag atm
<benji> I think this bug should be "high" so I made it so, but it is a low sort of high: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1170782
 * benji takes lunch.
 * gary_poster goes to camp.  have a great weekend!
<hatch> you too!
<hatch> Have fun
 * hatch wants to camp
<hatch> does anyone here buy tv season passes through itunes?
<rick_h_> evil apple :P
<rick_h_> but no
<jcsackett> rick_h_: can you chat for a sec?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sure thing
<hatch> rick_h_: I know, but I pay like $100/mo for cable which could easily be cut in half by just buying the shows on itunes
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we cut a while ago going roku + AMZ. just giving you  a hard time
<hatch> ahh yea - I wish we could get that stuff here
<hatch> we are pretty much left with itunes and netflix
<rick_h_> hatch: gotcha
<rick_h_> so not bought seasons on itunes, but done it on AMZ/roku. It's how I keep up on big bang theory
<hatch> one of these days the fatcats will realize that borders are for sissies and accept our funnymoney
<rick_h_> cool, staging updated so links are working yay http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/bws/fullscreen/precise/mysql-16
<rick_h_> just have the one issue with the /sidebar to /fullscreen
<rick_h_> toggle back to fullscreen and sidebar...over...and over...and...
<Makyo> benji, would you be willing to QA/review https://codereview.appspot.com/8872044/ to see if that fixes #1170782 that you filed earlier?  If not, no worries.
<Makyo> That's lp:~makyo/juju-gui/resize-breaks-panel FWIW
<benji> Makyo: I can in a few minutes (after lunch)
<Makyo> benji, sure.  Lunching now, too.
<benji> Makyo: that did fix the problem, but it introduced scroll bars when the config panel is displayed
<Makyo> benji, oh, hm.  I'm seeing a scrollbar in uistage, too.  It looks like something's being pushed off the right side by a pixel or two, and the horiz. scrollbar is introducing the vertical one.
<hatch> rick_h_: looks like it's coming together nicely
<benji> Makyo: your last revision fixed the scrollbars for me; reviewing the code now
<Makyo> benji, thanks, was just about to ping.
<Makyo> Border width adds to overall width, which wasn't being taken into account in one place.
<Makyo> Going to run to a coffee shop and leave the dogs home alone for a while.  Back in a few.
<bac> i'm looking at the jenkins problem...
<bac> man jenkins is slow to respond
<hatch> bac: you mean the firefox errors?
<bac> hatch: just looking at it and trying to figure out jenkins.  do you know anything about the failures?
<hatch> yeah the two failures are because firefox is not in focus so the click simulations don't work
<hatch> http://yuilibrary.com/projects/yui3/ticket/2529211
<hatch> so we need to figure out why 1) this just started happening 2) how to solve it :D
<bac> hatch: ok, that's good to know
<hatch> yeah that's all I know, and that's as far as frankban got resolving it
<hatch> at least as far as I know of
<hatch> I know know because of his work :)
<bac> hatch: oh, that's the bug that just expired b/c everyone was scared of it?
<hatch> well if you read through lukes comments it looks like there isn't a way to fix it without a kludge
<bac> Makyo: 2nd review done
<Makyo> bac, cheers, thanks.
<benji> rick_h_: I'm trying to figure out the best way to pass the deploy function int the browser subapp, but I am in a twisty maze of passages, all alike.
<benji> s/int/into/
<hatch> service views converted to use promises
<hatch> dramatically cleans up the code
<Makyo> A good idea would have been to bring a charger with me.  Sigh.  Back in a bit.
<rick_h_> benji so maybe hatch can suggest thr best place for the dubspp to hook up to an event with the main app?
<rick_h_> benji id prefer we fire up an event that the app is expecting to do the deploy
<benji> rick_h_: oh, I meant to say here that I figured it out
<hatch> right now I'm trying to figure out why addeing a console log makes things work properly
<hatch> shrodingers promise
<benji> heh
<rick_h_> sorry tablet at coffe shop with my son so meh on typing
<rick_h_> benji ah cool awesome then
<benji> that reminds me of a bug I had in termbeamer the other Saturday, if I put a pdb in a method then the code would work fine, if I took it out it would crash; it took me a couple hours to figure that one out
<hatch> console.log("template done");
<hatch>           container.setHTML(template);
<hatch> console.log("container updated");
<hatch> container updated never shown but sometimes setHTML works
 * hatch is so confused
<hatch> this has to be a multi dispatch race condition
<rick_h_> hatch welcome to my world.have to drop debuggers at the entry to eatch for each entery into esch function.
<hatch> good news - if I make a syntax error it works every time
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: I think console logs are async
<hatch> and it's only an issue when you dispatch so many times
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> woah and I think I figured out something crazy
<hatch> need to do a couple more tries to see if this actually fixes it
<hatch> well it didn't lol
<hatch> but the issue is definitely that the showView is async and being called so many times
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, might need to look closer at the idea of counting the requests/ditching the extra dispatches higher up
<hatch>       if (this._renderTimer) {
<hatch>         clearTimeout(this._renderTimer);
<hatch>       }
<hatch>       this._renderTimer = setTimeout(function() {
<hatch> then showview is what I"m trying now
<hatch> what a hack
<hatch> looks to have solved the issue....however it's hardly a fix
<hatch> but it's proof that the multi render is what's causing the issue I was having
<rick_h_> ugh
<rick_h_> yea, I know we keep beating around 'fixing' the issue but it really has sunk some serious dev time
<hatch> yep
<rick_h_> if it was easy anyone would have done it though I guess
<hatch> yeah it's not 'hard' to do per-se' its just tedius because you have to go through each route and figure out what each dispatched method actually needs
<hatch> and there will no doubt be side effects
<hatch> heh
<hatch> rick_h_: still around?
<hatch> bcsaller: how about you? taken off for the weekend yet?
<rick_h_> hatch: on my way out the door
<rick_h_> hatch: what's up?
<hatch> oh I'm just getting the multiple references to the same namespace
<hatch> somehow an empty namespace is being tacked on the url
<hatch> and was wondering if you solved that in your branch
<rick_h_> heh, yea. I get that with my work but it 'worked' out. I just ignored it. 
<rick_h_> it gets kind of filtered everywhere I could tell
<rick_h_> so seems like a warning I couldn't find a way around
<hatch> I THINK it's causing the callback to be called twice
<hatch> solved that
<hatch> ahhhh
<hatch> the router callbacks are being called BEFORE the url is updated causing it to be called again
<hatch> yay only triggering the render once
<hatch> finally!
<hatch> still doesn't fix my problem lol
<hatch> ahah! but I know what it is that's causing it...for some reason the onLogin callback is being called twice, once when it should, and once a good 5s after the env is done and ready
<hatch> buuut I'm at a good stopping point - fixed the router code to dispatch/navigate propertly yay
#juju-gui 2013-04-20
<rick_h_> hatch: I don't know if I'll hug you or send a punch-o-gram when I see the diff. :P
<hatch> haha rick_h_ you still atound?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, chilling
<rick_h_> calculating shipping times. Want to order this desktop but think it'll show up while we're in oakland doh!
<hatch> cool - well in that case I'll work on creating a branch for the multiple dispatching bug
<rick_h_> hatch: hah! you're just a day late :P I'll be very happy to see it go though. Congrats on hunting that down. 
 * rick_h_ isn't worthy
<hatch> lol thanks it's actually only a +3 -4 diff
<rick_h_> lol, programming isn't putting lines of code to the file, it's getting the *right* lies of code to the file.
<hatch> haha unfortunately
<rick_h_> the browser is working pretty nicely on the N10 in chrome and FF. /me keeps tinkering with it
<hatch> awesome, what kind of computer are you looking at?
<rick_h_> though chrome's reload on tab select FML
<rick_h_> ah, system76 leopard extreme
<hatch> lol, why don't you build?
<rick_h_> https://www.system76.com/desktops/model/leox3
<rick_h_> sick of building. I built forever and got sick of trying to match up cpu/socket/best mobo/memory/etc
<rick_h_> went laptop for my last 4 machines and built a little file server like 3 years ago
<rick_h_> now I just want a tank dropped off I can run 20 lxcs for juju'd services on it 
<hatch> actually yeah building is a pita
<hatch> haha
<hatch> well that can surely do that
<rick_h_> and this is liquid cooled and supports a company doing ubuntu machines so I feel warm/fuzzy as well
<rick_h_> so maybe order it right before oakland and get it right after I get back. install raring on it and such
<rick_h_> yea, 6core 32GB of ram beastly. make me put down the laptop because it'll be too slow :P
<hatch> haha - I'd really like to find a mac-mini like machine to install raring on
<hatch> I'm no longer a fan of the big towers
<rick_h_> It'll be nice to get two machines again. I always fear upgrade time for fear I'll not get work done with a bug or two
<hatch> maybe that will change if I have to run 20 lxcs
<hatch> hehe
<rick_h_> yea, I've done a mac mini back in the day, and laptops after that. but man, I want to be able to test this stuff we're doing better and use it more. 
<rick_h_> and if you're going to get a second machine, might as well be faster than the one you've got now right?
<rick_h_> I was thinking of just a small 1U arm type thing
<rick_h_> but it'd be slower than my laptop so meh
<hatch> ahh yeah I hear ya - I've been wanting to do some gaming but no luck with the stuff I have
<rick_h_> haven't done gaming for a long time. ALmost crazy to think of the house I spent on BF related games. 
<hatch> bf?
<rick_h_> battlefield 1942, vietnam, etc
<hatch> ahh
<hatch> I actually want to play eve online
<hatch> but I hate monthly payments
<rick_h_> yea, gaming these days irritates me with online only, monthly payemnts, in app purchases, etc
<rick_h_> was bad enough I had to upgrade my video card, spend $60 on a game with so many bugs
<rick_h_> by the time they got it close to stable they'd start cutting back servers for it as it was getting aged/replaced
<rick_h_> rinse/repeat
<hatch> yep
<hatch> lboxing right now...
<hatch> figures the tests break
<hatch> lol
<hatch> oh poo
<hatch> I knew my fix was too simple
<hatch> missing edge cases
<hatch> edge case*
<rick_h_> doh!
<rick_h_> well I'm off to bed. past my bed time. have a good night/weekend
<hatch> you too! I'll see how far I get fixing this :)
<hatch> I think I fixed it!
<hatch> you left too soon!
<hatch> lol
#juju-gui 2014-04-14
<frankban> rick_h_: morning, I filed two holidays
<rick_h_> frankban: cool looking 
<rick_h_> frankban: approved
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks for getting them in pre-planning poker so we can schedule cards 
<frankban> rick_h_: thank you, I guess we are doing the poker today?
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, I've updated the spreadsheet and it should be a bit shorter
<rick_h_> we've got a lot of carry over from last cycle
<rick_h_> so just left those out 
<frankban> rick_h_: cool, how was the pycon?
<rick_h_> frankban: it was cool. I did a hand ful of talks but talked with a lot of people. Was cool, ran into one of our applicants for the new team and talked with him some. 
<frankban> rick_h_: cool, heh, interviewing time also at a conference ;-)
<rick_h_> :)
<frankban> rick_h_: for trusty charm I'd be inclined to drop legacy server support (not removing the code, just documenting that legacy server only works on precise). What do you think?
<rick_h_> frankban: +1
<frankban> cool
<bac> morning
<bac> jujugui: my irc client is reporting it cannot verify irc.canonical.com.  anyone else seeing this?
<rick_h_> bac: not at the moment
<bac> i'm sure they just reissued the cert and it is a-ok.  but was curious.
<frankban> bac: no, it works well here. speaking of ssl, can we safely assume the openssl in trusty and precise is patched? we use that in our gui charm
<bac> frankban: yes, i'm sure it is.
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, there should be a security update. The issue we might want to chat to IS about is that those aren't forced on deployed charms that I know of
<frankban> bac: cool, good to know
<rick_h_> and I wonder how that effects those clouds running out there with an unpatched SSL gui
<bac> frankban: unfortunately, last time i looked, we were not using the upstream patch, so our package still starts with 1.0.1f, which is the bad version
<frankban> rick_h_: I guess that depends on the cloud image installed by juju
<bac> so the patched version is 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2
<frankban> bac: ack, yeah that can be confusing
<bac> i'm sure they updated the cloud images
<hatch> good morning everyone
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> hatch: if you get time I want to catch up and see where we're at and what other cards we need ot finish state
<rick_h_> hatch: and get tests going that test changes to state, not just the initial parsing 
<hatch> yeah those tests are going to be coming in the current branch
<hatch> I'm hooking up a new navigate event called 'changeState' and it's working really well
<hatch> lots of odd legacy stuff though that I need to workaround
<hatch> morning Makyo 
<hatch> rick_h_ will after our standup work? Give me a bit to get back into the groove
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> looks like a good thing for all those lenovo users out there with the massive bricks :) https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/215201435/dart-the-worlds-smallest-laptop-adapter
<hatch> rick_h_ how goes the rest of the conf? getting some bookie stuff done?
<rick_h_> hatch: working on it, almost caught up on GSoC pull requests :)
<hatch> haha - did you end up picking up someone?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, we'll have two students. 
<rick_h_> got the slots from google and the 21st they're announced
<hatch> ahh cool, so how long until it sells to Facebook for 17 billion?
<rick_h_> 10000000000000 years
<hatch> hmm, that's a lot of years
<hatch> so it's not a very good investment opportunity is what you're telling me...
<kadams54> guihelp: review needed on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/236
<bac> hatch: did you read the dart fine print about macbook support?  they have to buy a real apple power supply to cannibalize the connector, passing the costs on to you.
<hatch> bac haha I didn't, I don't really find the mackbook ones -that- big
<hatch> it would be nice if the cord was thinner though and retracted
<bac> i think i'm going to save my $168 and not have a brightly colored power supply
<hatch> I end up twisting the crap out of that skinny cable.....of course the one that's not replaceable 
<rick_h_> kadams54: linter is angry with you
<kadams54> Yeah, I'm fixing
<rick_h_> coolio 
<kadams54> One missing comma and indentation all outta whack, should be easy fixes
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<Makyo> Trying to get plugin installed
<Makyo> Rebooting this computer real quick.
<bac> rick_h_: my fix drops gui-x and gui-y from annotations.  is there *anything* in annotations we'd want to present to ES?  iow, just drop all annotations.
<rick_h_> bac: no, I don't think anything
<Makyo> jujugui Since I'm already stopped from the call, I'm going to duck out now, then work through lunch. Have to get the receipt from the plumbing work to the sewer co. to get the $450 bill canceled.
<rick_h_> Makyo: good luck!
<hatch> jujugui after a discussion with rick_h_  it's been decided that the state changes and left inspector will be landed before vegas and be separate from the machine view and deployer. If you have any concerns/comments about this let me know
<frankban> rick_h_: trying to deploy from branch in trusty charm exits with an error. I think the failure is this one: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7250529/
<rick_h_> frankban: hmm, ok. I'll have to look at the process there. I don't recall the reason/what that was meant to do
<rick_h_> I'd expect that to create a master branch from the origin master 
<rick_h_> but I'm assuming we git cloned and have master already?
<frankban> rick_h_: the code path seems to be this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7250546/
<frankban> rick_h_: "git branch" on the source directoty just returns develop
<rick_h_> oh
<rick_h_> right, ok. So it's meant for generically checking out a specified branch
<rick_h_> and it's trying to get master
<rick_h_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/945654/git-checkout-on-a-remote-branch-does-not-work ?
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, because the test uses "https://github.com/juju/juju-gui.git master" as source
<rick_h_> frankban: so I'm assuming a git update that's broken something. Wonder if that stackoverflow git remote update
<rick_h_> will help?
<rick_h_> it does a fetch, but not this remote update (not run across that before)
<frankban> rick_h_: on that same branch, that does not seem to work
<frankban> I get the same error
<frankban> and the test worked on precise, so I guess this is a new git change
<rick_h_> frankban: http://www.btaz.com/scm/git/fatal-git-checkout-updating-paths-is-incompatible-with-switching-branches/
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, I mean I see a ton of people with this error, tring to parse out what's the root. Seems like it's a lovely unhelpful error
<frankban> rick_h_: "git remote show origin" does not include master
<frankban> trying pull
<rick_h_> frankban: oh, a git fetch should show that
<rick_h_> and that's done in the snippet before the failing command
<rick_h_> I'd expect it to show
<rick_h_> git branch -a ?
<frankban> rick_h_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7250586/
<rick_h_> frankban: ok, will pull down the charm source and see. Not sure. Something definitely changed but not sure what atm. 
<hatch> rick_h_ go away it's your time off :P
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> "just say no to juju"
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> heh, hacky hacky
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks. EOD, please feel free to send me an email if you find something, otherwise don't worry, I'll take a look at it tomorrow morning
<rick_h_> frankban: will do
<rick_h_> thanks for the update, sucky that git broke something on us
<hatch> rick_h_ is it hacking time now at the conf or are there still talks?
<frankban> thanks, have a nice evening!
<rick_h_> I remember needing that work because working with a shallow-clone needed extra work
<rick_h_> to be able to pull some branch down
<hatch> cya frankban 
<hatch> oh man do we ever need a code coverage tool
<kadams54> Hey, has anyone ever figured out what test-prod crashes in Vagrant?
<hatch> not yet no....I can't run debug either
<hatch> I can only use test-server
<hatch> ^ kadams54 
<kadams54> debug didn't crash for me
<kadams54> But I'm not entirely sure it finished successfully either
<hatch> luuuuucky
<kadams54> It just stopped running
<hatch> oh....yeah that's what it does
<kadams54> It seemed to get through the majority of the tests, but then it just stopped.
<kadams54> Prod at least had the decency to crash with a PhantomJS crash error
<hatch> haha yeah - tbh I can't figure out the issue, I can run individual tests just fine
<hatch> but it seems like running too many tests causes it to fail
<hatch> we probably need to fix our single big index file of tests
<hatch> but that's just a guess
<hatch> oh... and the phantom error is entirely useless too....at least mine was
<hatch> so hows everyones day going?
<hatch> rick_h_ those MS emails were from you, correct?
<rick_h_> hatch: ?
<rick_h_> MS emails?
<hatch> the security code stuff
<rick_h_> oh yea
<rick_h_> because I'm in CA it didn't want to let me into the azure env
<hatch> yeah us Canadians are bad eggs
<hatch> :P
<hatch> rick_h_ so with your vim you use jj for esc....do you not use home row as the arrow keys then?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, I nop my arrow keys
<hatch> so doesn't hitting jj then keep triggering escape while you move around?
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it's only a shortcut in insert mode
<rick_h_> it does nothing in command mode
<rick_h_> but to move down
<hatch> so you can't move around in insert mode then?
<rick_h_> no, I jj to command mode and move around using normal vim-isms
<bac> jcsackett: could you review https://codereview.appspot.com/87710043
<rick_h_> moving around in insert mode is kind of meh
<rick_h_> insert mode is for typing, moving quickly by word/line/paragraph are all command mode
<hatch> ahh ok 
<hatch> makes sense
<hatch> jujugui lf a review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/237 
<jcsackett> bac: yup.
<hatch> rick_h_ the simulator does not create containers in machines - this might be something we'll want to plan for. It's making it a little more work to QA Huw's branch
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: one day thing you think? maybe add a card to our on deck and I'll try to sched dit
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah - frankban is probably the best to get it done the quickest because he is the most familiar with the machine db stuff
<hatch> anyone else might take a little bit longer because of needing to get up to speed on the formats
<hatch> just going by the branches landed
<hatch> card created 
<hatch> project 1 - on deck
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<arosales> do folks know off hand how long it takes for the juju-gui to injest a personal branch?
<rick_h_> arosales: usually 15-30min
<hatch> arosales depends on the machine but a couple minutes
<arosales> specifically if I upload a branch (in the right format) to LP, when can I expect to be able to find it in the gui?
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> sorry I missunderstood
<hatch> :)
<hatch> what rick said :D
<arosales> hatch, rick_h_ thanks
<rick_h_> arosales: if you don't see it by then let us know and we can look into it
<rick_h_> arosales: http://manage.jujucharms.com/heartbeat shows the last ingest time at the bottom
<rick_h_> for the too much info version of the answer
<arosales> rick_h_, ah nice thanks for that link
<hatch> :_)
<hatch> :-)
<arosales> rick_h_, naw exactly the info I was looking for
<bac> arosales: it is a 15 minute cycle, so best case is 15 minutes, worst case is 30.
<hatch> Makyo are you able to qa my branch?
<jcsackett> bac: sorry for the delay. lgtm, with minor comments.
<bac> thanks jcsackett
<hatch> bac are able to review/qa my branch?
<bac> hatch: i might can.  let me get this thing landed so i can do a release to charmworld this afternoon
<hatch> oh ok np
<Makyo> hatch, kind of heads down at the moment, sorry.  Found a big bug in my branch.
<hatch> alright - I'm going to branch off of it and keep trucking
<bac> ok hatch on it now
<hatch> oh that was quick
<hatch> haha
<bac> well, i got it submitted and jenkins will take a while
<arosales> bac, ack thanks. So I could catch it every half hour. Not bad -- thanks for the info
<hatch> oh ok :)
<hatch> running to the airport
<bac> hatch: gone?
<Makyo> So much for that bug.  The method was more complete in my head than on the screen, just forgot to type a line.
<hatch> bac thankjs for the review
<bac> rick_h_: for your viewing pleasure: RT 69317 -- all of our resources on canonistack are hosed.
<rick_h_> bac: huh?!
<rick_h_> bac: oh! yea, I meant to bring that up on the call today
<rick_h_> bac: I'm darn tempted to use our azure account to bring up another QA, we can try to use the new dns name we want. 
<bac> rick_h_: huh.  perhaps that's a good idea.  we'd need two, though, if we want jenkins too
<rick_h_> bac: we'll we've got a jenkins install running
<bac> rick_h_: but it is broken too
<rick_h_> we can build onto it with more jobs ci.jujugui.org:8080
<rick_h_> that's what we run on azure currently
<bac> oh, you mean another
<bac> gotcha
<rick_h_> but then we'd have to maintain it, so not sure if there's plans to bring back the old or if it's on us to get it back running
 * bac -> dogwalk.
<hatch> I love git stash
<hatch> it's like a mini secret diff storage
<kadams54> git stash is dangerous
<kadams54> I've stashed things in there and forgotten about them
<kadams54> Like a squirrel
<hatch> yeah, then it's like a present!
<hatch> a surprise present!
<hatch> haha
<hatch> kadams54 what are you working on today? Got any python hacking projects?
<kadams54> Yeah, working on docs for my feature flags library
<kadams54> Also trying to get this branch landed for unit tokens :-)
<Makyo> Tests fly by with 16gb ram.
<hatch> Makyo heh, how long?
<Makyo> I'll tell you when they all pass :P
<hatch> man I -really- wish we could figure out why charmworld is so slow at responding to OPTIONS
<hatch> it's almost 1s sometimes
<Makyo> jujugui hierarchical commits for review/qa: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/238
<hatch> Makyo I can do it
<Makyo> hatch, thanks
<Makyo> It runs the commits in the proper order, have a card to wait on RPC callbacks.
<hatch> Makyo where is the test that you modified? 
<hatch> ""Fixed test that was doing a deep-equal on an object that had changed.""
<hatch> or was this an in-code fix?
<hatch> just want to make sure you didn't forget a file or something
<Makyo> hatch, Sorry, that was a squashed commit message.  And my comment seems to have gotten lost.  Line 207 has no 'parents' attribute.
<Makyo> I'll re-add the comment.
<Makyo> It should gracefully handle both an empty array and a missing attribute.
<hatch> ahh ok looks good
<hatch> lgtm
<hatch> ish
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> Yeah.  I'm pulling those functions out now, but it's causing it to infloop.
<Makyo> Hunting that down.
<Makyo> I started with recursion, but that was really slow, and causing more headaches than it was worth, thus the stack-based approach.
<hatch> yeah I like it - as I was reading I was wondering why you didn't go recusion, but this is much easier to read 
<Makyo> It's super fast, and flexible enough for us to have $MAXINT possible levels, as opposed to $MAXSTACK
<Makyo> But I guess that's maybe premature optimization :)
<hatch> haha yeah - I kind of doubt we will ever run into an issue where stack size is causing problems
<hatch> that would be one massive bundle
<hatch> haha
<Makyo> Openstack, maybe :P
<hatch> I'm not sure about the "Wait until each level of the hierarchy has fully executed" limitation of the level by level execution follow-up 
<hatch> what if one item in there gets hung up, then the rest of the stack fails?
<Makyo> We could timeout?
<hatch> something to think about anyways
<Makyo> Yeah.
<Makyo> Without that, though, we risk trying to create a relation between two services, one of which has failed to deploy, and then you've lost all your changes.
<hatch> yeah I'm thinking of the case where you have three "stacks" so no relations between anything, and one machine fails to start, I would still want the other two "stacks" of commands to execute
<hatch> maybe 'fails to start' is the wrong thing
<hatch> maybe 'juju fails to recognize the command'
<hatch> or something...
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> Yeah.
<Makyo> Those commands would still be in the change set, but it would pause in executing.
<Makyo> We'll think through it.  It's just comments for now.
<hatch> yeah - I'm not sure if it's really a real problem or not either
<Makyo> Yep
<Makyo> Man, I spent so much of the weekend writing C++ I'm having a hard time getting back into Javascript.
<Makyo> I keep thinking, "Man, don't I need to dereference that?"
<hatch> lol
<hatch> C++ eh? what would make you want to dive into C++ again?
<Makyo> I was playing around with that time lapse software, but it's really old abandonware written in not-very-good C++.  I figured learning Qt wouldn't be a bad idea, given how much QML Ubuntu uses, so I decided to reimplement it in Qt from wxWidgets and just steal all the camera-handling code.
<Makyo> I got it functional by Sunday afternoon, which was nice.
<Makyo> Took this with it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlqyT0Jj1Rk
<hatch> oh very cool
<hatch> good work
<Makyo> Heh, thanks.
<Makyo> Good portfolio piece, too, though I have plans to figure out packaging at some point, make it more widely available.
<Makyo> Currently need QtCreator to build it.
<Makyo> Or, well, qmake, plus deps.
<Makyo> Alright, I'm gonna duck out to dinner.  Mom's in town.  Will re-push after.
#juju-gui 2014-04-15
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/88100044 (GUI charm/python). It requires running the tests on an ec2 Juju env. Anyone available?
<bac> frankban: on it
<frankban> bac: thank you!
 * bac is curious as to what is required to move to trusty
<frankban> bac: do you know if it's possible in launchpad to have an branch (e.g. lp:~juju-gui/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk) point to another one (e.g. p:~juju-gui/charms/TRUSTY/juju-gui/trunk)? So that when you push to a branch also the other is updated.
<bac> frankban: no, there is no concept of aliases like that
<frankban> bac: ack. So this means we'll have to push on both branches when releasing a new charm, right?
<bac> yes
<bac> frankban: is charm-tools not in trusty distro?
<frankban> bac: yes it is, but it's also on the PPA, and I expect that sourc eto be the most updated one
<bac> ack
<frankban> rick_h_: FYI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~frankban/charms/precise/juju-gui/trusty-charm/view/head:/README.md#L163 (from my branch under review) includes some useful info for the sprint discussion
<frankban> marcoceppi: I am looking at "charm promulgate". I see that it accepts a --series argument. Does it mean that I can promulgate the same branch to two different series?
<marcoceppi> frankban: no
<marcoceppi> I dont' think you can have two aliases for one branch
<marcoceppi> in launchpad
<frankban> marcoceppi: ok, so we'll need soon to have the GUI promulgated for both precise (as it currently is) and trusty. So I guess the way to do that is to push the charm also to a trusty branch and then promulgate it, correct?
<marcoceppi> frankban: yes, ping me when you need a promulgation
<frankban> marcoceppi: will do, thanks
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks, exactly
<bac> frankban: unshallow the checkout.  such godawful gitspeak.  not your fault, of course.
<bac> frankban: code looks great, with some wording changes.  will QA now.
<frankban> bac: yeah, I am not sure that's a real English word... anyway, I am not even sure the git help is written in English, but I am not qualified to judge that
<frankban> bac: thanks
<bac> oh, frankban, your English is 1000x better than linus' -- at least you give a damn
<bac> it isn't really English, though.
<frankban> heh
<bac> its just making shit up
<bac> frankban: can i do 'make deploy' out of my ~/charms/precise/juju-gui directory for *trusty* or do i need to check it out a second time (or ln -s) to ~charms/trusty?
<frankban> bac: you can run `make deploy SERIES=trusty` from any location. I usually develop the charm from a sandbox directory.
<bac> frankban: well, i have a lightweight checkout that lives in ~/charms/precise/juju-gui
<frankban> bac: that's good, make deploy creates a juju repo under /tmp/. Its goal is to allow for developing the charm without having to manually create a local repo and place the branch in it
<bac> frankban: i notice HACKING.md has some Very Long Lines.  could you wrap those please?
<frankban> bac: sure
<bac> ty
<bac> frankban: sorry to nitpick but could you also s/ DVCSes/version control/
<frankban> bac: sure
<frankban> bac: I see only two VLL in HACKING (lines 17 and 33), and those are links, not sure you can wrap them
<bac> frankban: ok, i didn't know the url had to abut the other.  nm then
<bac> frankban: do i need to run 'make ftest' twice, once for precise and once for trusty?  and the only way to do so is to use environments that have the default-series set to one or the other?
<frankban> bac: yes, exactly
<bac> frankban: maybe that can be made more clear in the testing section of HACKING
<bac> frankban: if both are on ec2, will the environments need separate control-buckets?  it seems reasonable that they might so that tools don't clash.  but perhaps it isn't required.
<frankban> bac: never tried to bootstrap two ec2 environments simultaneously
<bac> frankban: i didn't mean simultaneously
<bac> maybe i'm overthinking it
<frankban> bac: I tested the charm two times just changing the default-series
<bac> ok, never mind then
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<bac> frankban: this is going slow.  ftests just finished for trusty.  all passed
<frankban> bac: cool, yeah charm tests are slow
<hatch> jujugui call now
<bac> hatch: did you say you're out all next week too?
<hatch> bac yeah, I took monday/tuesday off then I'm at gophercon
<bac> cool
<hatch> I will still be around monday/tuesday but doing house type work
<hatch> frankban it'll be safe to use a Model and listen on the ModelList for '*:change' events on the children
<hatch> the set() call fired a single event which bubbles up so as long as we only create a single listener for *:change it won't cause memory creep 
<frankban> hatch: this sounds good
<hatch> the model instance has a bunch of overhead over a LML but if we run into any issues it'll be easy to switch over using the technique above
<hatch> we'll just have to keep an eye on it on large envs
<frankban> hatch: so the change event includes the information about the modified field, right?
<hatch> yeah - the only thing I'm not sure about is multiple updates
<hatch> so if 10 machines get updated
<hatch> that will be 10 events
<hatch> we might want to throttle those
<hatch> again - can be done later
<frankban> hatch: using the sandbox mode we can easily check overhead, and I agree this can be done later. 
<frankban> bac: any progress on precise tests?
<hatch> yeah good call - there was also a card I created yesterday about adding containers to the sandbox
<hatch> it's in 'on deck' in project one....just fyi
<bac> frankban: yes, i went to look for your rietveld link and then got distracted.  qa ok for trusty and precise.  thanks!
<frankban> hatch: the simulator card? cool. FWIW containers can be easily created also using the JS console, app.env.addMachines IIRC
<frankban> bac: cool thanks, so do you still have the output of the trusty test?
<hatch> yeah
<frankban> marcoceppi: the precise release of the GUI charm is at https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/precise/juju-gui/trunk .  And it is referenced as lp:charms/juju-gui. Any ideas about where to push the trusty release? https://code.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk ?
<marcoceppi> frankban: that's where you should push it
<marcoceppi> lmk when it's up there and I'll promulgate that branch
<frankban> marcoceppi: cool, so lp:charms/juju-gui will still be the precise one and lp:~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui will be the trusty one, right?
<marcoceppi> frankban: well, when it's promulgated lp:charms/trusty/juju-gui will be to that new branch
<marcoceppi> and juju deploy cs:trusty/juju-gui will map properly
<marcoceppi> otherwise, without promulgation, you'll have to cs:~juju-gui-charmers/trusty/juju-gui
<frankban> marcoceppi: ack, thanks
<hatch> Makyo looks like the new version of your branch is smaller once you moved the fn's out :)
<Makyo> Woo!
<hatch> S&**$&@*#&@*@$&*@$&%&@*%
<hatch> I just did a ton of work on the wrong branch
<hatch> ugh!!!!
 * hatch hopes cherry pick works
<hatch> phew* that was a lot less worse than I was thinking
<hatch> umm a whole ton of my emails were just deleted....
 * Makyo steps out to appointment
<bac> rick_h_: you around?
<rick_h_> bac: yes
<bac> rick_h_: cool.  hey i just chatted with curtis re our resources on canonistack.  he thinks moving to a different provider is a good idea but suggested hp instead.
<bac> apparently antonio manages a group account so there is no billing and better uptime
<rick_h_> bac: k, that works for me
<rick_h_> bac: let's see if we can get some info then and work on setting it up sometime.
<bac> rick_h_: well, from the conversation i had with curtis, everything is all charmed up and should deploy over there with minimal hassle.  do you want me to proceed or hold off?
<rick_h_> bac: well, how broke are we? can we limp until vegas? 
<rick_h_> I know we have to have it but we've got a big crunch to get things ready for vegas. 
<bac> rick_h_: no, staging is up but cannot be updated.  right now it is on tip - 1 so it is doing us no good as a QA resource
<rick_h_> bac: ok, can you check on the status of our inernal prodstack CI? If it's up then we've got something to catch deploy breaks I'd hold off
<bac> rick_h_: i've got landed branches that i'd like to deploy to production but have held off since they haven't been qa'ed anywhere but my local machine
<rick_h_> bac: but if they're not ready there yet, then it's important to have a QA env to land. 
<bac> rick_h_: are you referring to the tracking card to get staging up on prodstack?
<bac> i'm not sure what the status of that is.  the last work i was aware of was when the ES cluster got entangled.
<rick_h_> bac: yes, they had it up at some point as it broke our production
<rick_h_> bac: and I didn't get to talk to them as our IS sync call was while I was traveling
<rick_h_> bac: so if that's up/close to up then it'd be shorter to use that as a QA/safety check 
<rick_h_> before a release
<bac> rick_h_: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=67257
<bac> the latest message makes it sound available
<rick_h_> bac: bingo
<rick_h_> bac: yea, so if this works out then I'd say hold off on a new qa environment until post vegas
<bac> perfect
<bac> oi, not so perfect.  doing a search causes it to fall over.  perhaps ES is not up.
<bac> rick_h_: ^
<bac> i'll work with webops to see what's going on.  have a good afternoon.
<rick_h_> bac: thanks
<kadams54> guihelp https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/239 is ready for review
<hatch> kadams54 on it
<kadams54> hatch thanks
<hatch> kadams54 I dont' understand what needs to be straightened out with the view utils?
<kadams54> Talk to Rick… he was the one who looked into it
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ 
<hatch> I see the test failure but I'm not sure what it has to do with the utils 
<rick_h_> hatch: it's a YUI dep thing. The test utils use stuff like viewlets but doesn't depend on any view stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: we've got a borked dep chain from what I can see, and the alias 'include all of this' stuff is poor form imo
<rick_h_> hatch: it makes it hard to trace down these issues when something doesn't line up right as most things aren't explicit in their includes/etc
<hatch> the goups you mean? Yeah I've never liked that
<rick_h_> hatch: right, and the test utils clearly should require some view stuff but don't
<rick_h_> but because they're pulled in with other things that do pull in all the view it 'works'
<kadams54> We tried to get the tests working without depending on the juju-views group (just depending on juju-serviceunit-token directly) but that's when rick_h_ ran into problems with test-utils
<rick_h_> kind of by accident and that was part of the failure for kadams54. If he didn't use() juju-views then there would be dep issues
<rick_h_> even though he's adding a simple widget that doesn't need that space at all
 * rick_h_ grumbles about these small things getting put into views just because they're an instance of Y.View vs widgets or components or something else
<kadams54> So it sucks but going this route (a comment) lets me at least get the code reviewed so we can keep the card moving forward.
<hatch> oh juju-tests-utils is the module that needed juju-views?
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<rick_h_> hatch: at least i think so
<hatch> ohh ok that's not what the comment says
<hatch> heh
<rick_h_> after a point I gave up
<hatch> when I remove the change from modules-prod and change the module in test_serviceunit to 'juju-serviceunit-token' it works fine locally
<hatch> that's the only change that happened between the test failure and passing?
<kadams54> Are you running test-prod?
<kadams54> Yeah
<kadams54> test-prod failed without (even locally) and worked with
<kadams54> The only change was adding that line to modules-prod
<hatch> yeah it's working here no problem
<hatch> even if I remove every other test suite
<kadams54> Honestly though, I don't really care about that… it's sorta secondary to the main purpose
<kadams54> Which is implementing unit tokens :-)
<hatch> I have a diff for you to try if I can paste it somewhere....
<hatch> darn gist is broken
<hatch> kadams54 try this diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/7257293/
<hatch> thats using your branch merged into develop as a base
<kadams54> Thanks, will do
<hatch> kadams54 done and done
<hatch> kadams54 any luck with that diff?
<hatch> you should be able to apply it using patch
<hatch> marcoceppi you're having issues :)
<marcoceppi> hatch: no you're having issues
<marcoceppi> I AM NOT THE PROBLEMMMM
 * marcoceppi goes to check server connectivity
<hatch> lol
<hatch> Makyo u back yet?
<hatch> Makyo it's ok I got it
<hatch> 322 test failures - here's hoping that they are cascading failures
<hatch> Makyo since you're into timelapse you might find this cool https://plus.google.com/117025856686519461862/posts/Z5UEae2zNfb
<hatch> Script error. (:0)
<hatch> best test failure error....ever
<Makyo> hatch, I saw that, hah.  Better than my attempt, which was just mistake after mistake.
<hatch> Makyo, the timelapse? :)
<Makyo> hatch, yeah
<Makyo> Here's the unedited one I made: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QshXrhBFOBU
<hatch> :) looks pretty cool
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi  hows it going?
<huwshimi> hatch: 
<huwshimi> erm
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey, good thanks :)
#juju-gui 2014-04-16
<hatch> huwshimi I replied to your comment on y our branch
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks
<bac> morning
<frankban> bac: morning
<frankban> marcoceppi: I just pushed the trusty charm to lp:~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk . Could you please promulgate it?
<marcoceppi> frankban: promulgated, third official trusty charm \o
<marcoceppi> \o/
<frankban> marcoceppi: great thanks!
<rick_h_> frankban: marcoceppi woot! :) ahead of the game
<bac> jujugui: can someone go to https://staging.manage.jujucharms.com and click the login button?  after returning from the openid login i'm still not logged in.
<rick_h_> bac: same here
<frankban> bac: it seems I was able to log in
<bac> frankban: the button now says 'logout'?
<frankban> bac:  yes
<rick_h_> go to another page
<bac> huh
<rick_h_> it's kept for one page and then clears on the next link clicked
<bac> rick_h_: mine always says 'login'
<rick_h_> bac: so right after the login redirect I get logout
<rick_h_> I then clicked charms to see if I had logged in links and it went back to login
<bac> frankban: can you verify you're still logged in after navigating away?
<frankban> rick_h_, bac: I see "logout" unless I go to the charms tab, in which I see "login" again
<frankban> bac: and if I switch tab again I see "logout"
<frankban> bac: and if I click "logout" it does not log me out
<bac> frankban: oh, interesting.  i was *on* the charms tab.  now i see the same behavior you see.  logged in everywhere except that tab
<bac> well, really, do you ever need to logout?
<frankban> heh
<bac> frankban: just don't manage charms on a public computer!
 * bac goes to check production...
<bac> frankban: if you go to https://staging.manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/apache2 do you get 'feature' and 'delete' under links?
<frankban> bac: no
<frankban> bac: oh, now I see them
<frankban> bac: after a refresh...
<bac> weird
<jcastro> rick_h_, hey so what's the status of the URLs? Do you have an idea?
<frankban> quantum-auth 
<rick_h_> jcastro: of which urls? 
<jcastro> the ones where we search for charms on the internet
<jcastro> and we can't find them
<frankban> bac: do you have time for a quick documentation review? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/240
<bac> frankban: sure
<frankban> thanks
<bac> ugh, in-line diffs now make my eyes hurt.
<rick_h_> bac: there's the plugin in the notes for side by side github diffs
<rick_h_> bac: but funny how launchpad went years with giant diffs inline and now it's hard to process sometimes lol
<bac> rick_h_: yeah.  preferences are very temporal.
<bac> i like what i liked...yesterday
<bac> rick_h_: a buddy who goes to LV a lot says you need to plan pretty well in advance to get reservations at some places.  just a heads up.  oh, and the night i'm unavailable got moved to wednesday.  that said, there must be tons of places we can just waltz right in to.
<rick_h_> bac: ok, jcsackett had a suggestion I was going to look into
<rick_h_> it's on my todo list when I get back into the states
<bac> rt
<rick_h_> thanks for the heads up on the day you're unavail
<bac> rick_h_: if you want, though, i can make a reservation through opentable now and just cancel it if you decide it isn't what you want
<rick_h_> bac: forwarded the email to you
<rick_h_> take a peek
<frankban> cs:trusty/juju-gui-1 is out there \o/
<frankban> rick_h_: our markdown renderer does not seem to work very well with ordered lists (https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/trusty/juju-gui-1/#readme and then scroll down to "Builtin server")
<rick_h_> frankban: k, we can file a bug to see if there's an update to it. or find a decent replacement for it
<bac> frankban: i've made comments based on just reading the doc.  do i need to QA it by actually doing the steps, i guess up to pushing?
<bac> frankban: also, we often document procedures like this that may be better suited to just writing a script.  maybe an idea for next time?
<frankban> bac: no QA required
<bac> ok
<bac> uh-oh, i clicked 'close'.  is that bad?
<frankban> bac: the upgrade check is not easily scriptable
<bac> frankban: yeah, that's where i was iffy
<hatch> frankban https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/233#issuecomment-40573463 I think you're the best to answer this q
<hatch> and good morning :)
<frankban> hatch: morning, I'll do
<bac> rick_h_: that place looks fine by me.  you want to do thursday at 7?  just our team -- 7 people?
<hatch> frankban thanks
<hatch> Ooo where are we going?
<rick_h_> bac: make it for 10 at the moment and it might shrink
<bac> rick_h_: ok, ten is too many to do online and will require calling them later
<rick_h_> bac: 9?
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> what's that limit I guess
<bac> i experimentally discovered 7 is the limit
<bac> but i can call them later
<rick_h_> hah, well we'll definitely be over that
<jcsackett> bac: definitely not 7. that's your team count now (according to directory) and i'll be on your team then. :p
<rick_h_> ok cool thanks for doing that bac
<rick_h_> we'll have one other new person at least with us, and hopefully 2 or 3. 
<bac> ok, i'll call for ten
<rick_h_> the new team won't be fully formed yet so going to wrap them into our stuff 
<rick_h_> for vegas
<rick_h_> thanks bac
<frankban> hatch: from that github discussion it's not clear to me to what comment he is replying
<bac> jcsackett: i forgot huw.  out of sight...
<hatch> frankban I don't think he is replying to anyone. Instead he is asking how to make a machine into a container
<frankban> hatch: ok
<frankban> hatch: done
<hatch> frankban thanks!
<hatch> relocating...
<hatch> ugh I really hate our test suite
<hatch> code works, tests work, tests fail when run with other tests
<hatch> rick_h_ can I propose a test-refactoring sprint somewhere sometime soon? lol
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<kadams54> hatch: Running through the tests with your patch right now…
<hatch> ok so that's good right? Because it woudl have failed already
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> team notifications...w00t look at us go
<hatch> jujugui call?
<Makyo> 2fa >:T
<hatch> heading back
<hatch> ugh my vehicle insurance rates are going up 15%
<hatch> gona be $1350/yr ouch
<hatch> per mile actually driven that's pretty pricey lol
<hatch> kadams54 is it your plan to push another commit of changes up to your PR?
<hatch> rick_h_ are you around today?
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe
<hatch> haha, just wondering if we are having the 1:1 today
<rick_h_> hatch: oh, hadn't planned on it. If we need to chat I can get away. 
<rick_h_> Makyo: ^ +1
<rick_h_> and I guess everyone as I'm traveling back tomorrow
<rick_h_> jujugui if we need 1-1 time maybe let's get a schedule setup for Friday
<Makyo> rick_h_, Friday sounds good if needed.
<hatch> I've got nothing to chat about, so unless you've got something for me 
<hatch> I will be in Friday morning for the call though because I have a horrible work-life balance :P
<rick_h_> hatch: the big thins is I've asked kadams54 to reach out to you before you disappear to he can help complete the landing of the state/sidebar stuff 
<rick_h_> hatch: so please make sure you guys can get in touch so he can continue any work next week as I REALLY want to get that landed/wiped and only have MV for vegas on
<hatch> rick_h_ yeah I'm pretty darn close now - especially now that I've finally found the test bug
<rick_h_> hatch: ok cool
<hatch> it's all the fiddly inspector bits that someone will likely have to implement
<hatch> there are a lot of interactions with the app heh
<rick_h_> hatch: vaca is important and all. So don't kill yourself over any of it, but please make sure to have a nice handoff
<rick_h_> hatch: :)
<hatch> I love the new state system though, so nice to work with
<rick_h_> hatch: very cool, glad the tough branches leading up to here are paying off
<rick_h_> I LOVE getting a good api/foundation to work on top of. Makes life so much nicer
<hatch> I want to consider rewriting the sidebar into a static element but that can be done later sometime
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, true I guess. We'll see. I fear for some future work that won't be a good idea
<rick_h_> but that's speculative
<hatch> yeah - it's super low down on the todo list right now
<hatch> :)
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, running another commit through the test suite
<hatch> sounds good, I'll re-review at that point so you can get it landed
<jcastro> hey hatch
<jcastro> have you guys test the -gui charm on trusty?
<jcastro> I am getting bustage
<rick_h_> jcastro: hmm, it just landed and was qa'd I thought by frankban and bac
<hatch> jcastro hey, there is a trusty version now....but it was running fine
<jcastro> it could also just be me
<hatch> what's the bustage? 
<jcastro> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['apt-get', '-y', 'install', 'libapt-pkg-dev', 'python-apt', 'python-launchpadlib', 'python-tempita', 'python-yaml']' r│····eturned non-zero exit status 100      
<jcastro> though this is a branched charm
<jcastro> what's the canonical location of the trusty one? I can just regrab the fresh one
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you should pull the trusty charm
<jcastro> yeah
<marcoceppi> lp:~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk
<rick_h_> yea, there were fixes in it. ^
<jcastro> ta
<hatch> jcastro yeah you'll need to pull from the new trusty charm
<hatch> it's the same codebase as the precise one but has some fixes
<jcastro> ack
<frankban> jcastro: yes cs:trusty/juju-gui-1 was released today. anyway, that error seems weird
<marcoceppi> jcastro: charm get cs:trusty/juju-gui will work too, since it's promulgated
<jcastro> yeah I think the one on this power box was the precise one 
<jcastro> man, I should have done a lightweight checkout, you guys have been busy. :)
<hatch__> sheesh the bzr gods didn't like that....they kicked me offline :P
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa plz and thanks https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/241
<hatch> doh lint failures
<kadams54> hatch: I'll take a look since I need to get on this state stuff
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> after this branch lands I'm really close to getting the inspector left and state stuff done
<hatch> bunch of fiddly bugs now
<hatch> lint failures fixed
<hatch> kadams54 I'm going to grab some lunch, so I'll fix/land whatever you have for comments when I get back
<kadams54> k
<rick_h_> hatch: the only days I have in admin for you are the 18th of this month
<hatch> hmm that's not right....lemme take a peek
<hatch> I remember because I entered the two swap days from London
<rick_h_> let me know if you see more but that's all I'm seeing
<rick_h_> hatch: so when are you out this week?
<hatch> just friday
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> please verify the time off requests in canonical admin, for some reason they're not showing here
<hatch> hmm you're right, they aren't showing there...
<hatch> ohh
<hatch> they are
<hatch> but they are under january
<hatch> because thats when they were from
<hatch> the two under January 2014
<rick_h_> this is for next week?
<hatch> the notes on both ref the London sprint
<rick_h_> so you've got mon, tues, wed, thurs?
<rick_h_> and friday is a holiday
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/4ce2a9322f4e43fe0acc
<hatch> yeah friday is easter friday
<hatch> wed -> friday is gophercon
<rick_h_> thought gophercon was fri/sat/sun?
<rick_h_> ok, you need to file the conference days for gophercon then?
<rick_h_> Makyo: ^ 
<hatch> 24th to 26th
<rick_h_> ok
<hatch> traveling on the 23rd
<rick_h_> gotcha, off a day
<hatch> ok I'll file the conf days on admin
<hatch> one sec
<rick_h_> ok, so just need the conference days for that then to sign off 
<hatch> done
<rick_h_> thanks
<hatch> the swap day thing is confusing
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> well I was expecting to see something but according to canonical admin the only day off in April is the holiday
<hatch> did you see the swap days?
<hatch> the ones in the gist?
<hatch> kadams54 any comments on the branch?
<kadams54> Honestly, I haven't started looking at it yet. I'm still trying to wrap up the edits on my branch to get that back to you.
<kadams54> I made the changes and broke a bunch of tests
<hatch> oh ok, I really need this branch landed so I can continue
<hatch> I'll branch off of it then and hope there aren't too many changes :)
<kadams54> OK, I'll get you unblocked.
<hatch> oh rick_h_  Makyo  is running a split day today so he might not be around (re your mention previousl)
<Makyo> I am, already filed.
<hatch> oh haha there u are
<Makyo> Stepping out for a few, back later and working this evening.
<kadams54> hatch: finished with your PR. Everything looks good.
<hatch> thanks! 
<hatch> kadams54 are you back home tomorrow?
<kadams54> Yes, though not until just before midnight
<hatch> ohh ok, well ping me whenever you have some spare time and I can run you through the state/inspector business
<hatch> rick_h_ you around for a quick q on the state object?
<rick_h_> hatch: sure thing, give me a minute
<hatch> ^ kadams54 you might as well join in too
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpi6lmue3c8e7c75bghs18a0?hl=en
<hatch> heh something isn't quite right here... /inspector/95880351$/:flags:/state/ :)
<hatch> odly enough it still works to open the proper inspector...
<rick_h_> heh, I want juju actions right now. 
<hatch> rick_h_ I've added 7 cards to Project A for the unsched cards to get state+inspector ready to go
<rick_h_> hatch: ok thanks
<rick_h_> I'll be trying to deal with cards tomorrow, kind of messed up planning this week
<hatch> it's ok - these ones are sorted by importance and bugs
<hatch> the list may grow - but this is all the bugs I've found
<hatch> by Vegas should be a totally doable task
<rick_h_> ok hopefully
<hatch> I'll be around to help while I'm not here :)
<hatch> except during gophercon
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review and qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/242
<hatch> kadams54 if you're up for it I have another state branch in PR
<kadams54> Getting ready to head out for dinner, but I can take a look after
<hatch> sure np it's pretty close to EOD here 
<hatch> man why are ac routers so expensive!
<Makyo> That was a bust, jeez.
<Makyo> Trashy modular priced at least $50k too high.
<Makyo> hatch, can look.
<hatch> Makyo thanks
<hatch> and boo!
<Makyo> Excited for tomorrow's house, though.  Looks fantastic.
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> got a link?
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<Makyo> 1 sec.
<hatch> I had frankban answer your question huwshimi 
<hatch> he wrote that stuff
<hatch> the machine stuff
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah yes, I see, brilliant!
<Makyo> hatch, http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/7533-Joel-Pl-Johnstown-CO-80534/13860898_zpid/
<hatch> ooo nice place and awesome price
<hatch> at least compared to here
<Makyo> It's a pretty awesome price for here, too.
<hatch> Makyo that here would be around $630,000
<hatch> lol
<hatch> well it's a little 'old style' so maybe 550
<Makyo> Yeah, closer to town and it'd easily fetch that much.
<hatch> looks like it has an awesome yard and all that
<Makyo> Yeah.  James has a small machine shop in the garage, so more space between the neighbors and us is good.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> well good luck
<huwshimi> Makyo: Buying a house tomorrow?
<Makyo> huwshimi, viewing, not buying.  Maybe buying soon, though.,
<huwshimi> Makyo: Fun!
#juju-gui 2014-04-17
<rick_h_> huwshimi: howdy, how goes your branch in progress? 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: It should be ready for a final review now.
<rick_h_> huwshimi: k
<rick_h_> kadams54: I had a few comments on your branch. Let me know if I'm miss understanding or if you've any questions
<frankban> rick_h_: call today?
<rick_h_> frankban: sorry, ping'd in irc yesterday. No calls today but if we need to chat let's schedule for tomorrow
<rick_h_> bac ^ 
<frankban> rick_h_: no problem
<frankban> guihelp: is anyone available for reviewing https://codereview.appspot.com/88090048 (GUI charm)? small branch, needs QA
<bac> happy trusty release day!
<rick_h_> woot!
<frankban> :-) time to upgrade
<bac> the nearest release party is havana.  i should've gotten an invite from the loco and traveled for "cultural reasons"...
<hatch> https://github.com/cmars/juju-nat very cool
<bac> hatch: yeah, i need that
<hazmat> hatch, you on osx?
<hatch> at the moment yep
<hazmat> another way to tunnel into vbox is shuttle
<hazmat> sshuttle  into your vbox and connect to the bridge
<hazmat> effects the same
<hazmat> sshuttle -r ubuntu@vagrant_box 10.0.3.0/24
<hatch> yeah right now I create an ssh tunnel when needed
<hazmat> hatch, shuttle surfaces all the bridge ips  and ports to the host
<hatch> oh that's pretty nice - I'll have to check it out
<hatch> I'm really trying to switch to Ubuntu but it's battery life on this MBP is abysmal 
<hatch> they say it's because of the extra GPU that's always on.....but a fix might be in the pipes
<hazmat> hatch, bumblebee
<hazmat> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<hatch> yeah I saw that, but because it was released before this computer was I assumed it wouldn't support the new hardware
<hatch> but I'll definitely give it a go thx
<hatch> kadams54 after the standup today do you want to go through the state stuff?
<kadams54> Sure, sounds good.
<hatch> I think by then all the appropriate branches will have landed :)
<hatch> I hope....
<hatch> heh
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<hatch> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> ^ teamwork
<Makyo> Hahaha
<hatch> jujugui hurrowww?
<hatch> kadams54 I'm just waiting for my most recent branch to land then we can chat on the most recent code
<kadams54> k
<hatch> oh man it's taking forever 
<kadams54> I noticed ;-(
<kadams54> er
<kadams54> ;-)
<kadams54> A winking frown is odd.
<hatch> haha
<hatch> kadams54 ok it's merged pull develop
<kadams54> Done.
<hatch> ok creating a hangout
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjhc0eh89212908h87bhmmc?hl=en
<bac> yay, i found the self.assertRaises problem.  there was code that tested 'if version' when 0 was a valid value.  should've been 'if version is not None'.  the version was a random int between 0 and 100 -- the very definition of spurious.
 * frankban bbiab
<hatch> bac ahh good find - yes very spurious
<hatch> and it was his fault too
<hatch> lol
<hatch> Makyo do you know anything about Denver micro brews?
<Makyo> Yep.  What do you want to know?
<hatch> are they allowed to serve the beer at the brewery?
<hatch> or are there any good pubs close to the conf that have them?
<hatch> looks like we'll already be going to the Wynkoop Brewery
<Makyo> Yeah, totally.  Charlie Papazian, one of the guys who helped legalize homebrewing in the 70s, is a Coloradoan, so we have one of the highest brewery-per-capita ratios in the country.  Most breweries have a tour and tasting room.
<Makyo> Wynkoop is pretty fantastic, yeah.
<hatch> ahh very awesome 
<hatch> ^ hazmat 
<hazmat> Makyo, nice
<hazmat> also planning on hitting up some of the ft collins breweries
<Makyo> http://beermapping.com/maps/citymaps.php?m=boulderdenver#lat=undefined&lng=undefined&z=7
<Makyo> hazmat, yeah.  They're all in a row.  I live biking distance from Funkwerks, Fort Collins Brewery, Odell's, New Belgium, Coopersmith's, and Equinox breweries.
<hatch> oh very nice
<Makyo> Dogs are going nuts.  Going to give them a quick walk
<hatch> kadams54 huws token branch has landed now - rick had mentioned that it might conflict with yours
<hatch> you may want to take a look 
<kadams54> Yeah, thanks for the heads up.
<bac> it's an Easter Miracle...two water company employees showed up
<hatch> holy smokes!
<hatch> congrats!
<bac> well, they were just driving away when i got home from lunch and i had to run around the block to intercept them.
<bac> then it took them an hour to drive back around
<bac> and now they are jack hammering the side walk...
<bac> two very unhappy dudes having to work on the day before a holiday
<hatch> lol
<bac> hey jcsackett could you do a cw review? https://codereview.appspot.com/88980043
<bac> idle 10hrs.  i guess not.
<hatch> jujugui small review/qa plz and thx https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/245
<Makyo> On it
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> for the size of that fix it sure took me too long to do it haha
<Makyo> Haha, it's fine
<Makyo> I kept having git repo problems, gonna take me a second to re-clone.
<Makyo> Code LGTM, but will QA in a sec.
<hatch> sure thanks
<Makyo> Hopefully getting out of this house will mean faster than 67kbps net.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> so you're renting this place now?
<Makyo> No, we own it.
<Makyo> It's definitely a starter home.
<Makyo> We got it as a shortsale after the previous owner abandoned it.
<hatch> ohhh right right now I remember
 * hatch stepping out for lunch
<jcsackett> bac: sorry i missed you earlier, do you still need a review?
<bac> jcsackett: no, sinzui did it.  thanks though.
<rick_h_> hello from the USA
<bac> welcome home rick_h_.  did you kiss the ground?
<rick_h_> bac: it was kind of dirty
<bac> yeah, i can see that.  man, i like montreal.
<rick_h_> it's cool, lots of diversity, very walkable
<rick_h_> good place for the conference
<rick_h_> kinda pricey though
<rick_h_> but good stuff, some good wine. Very french wine centric
<rick_h_> not much US wine there
<bac> rick_h_: hey i sent you email about that place in vegas.  they're being a bit difficult.
<rick_h_> bac: yes, got it when I landed. I'll call them up tonight
<bac> they were a pain on the phone.  "just use opentable"...
<rick_h_> haven't had but a croissant today so catching up on a late lunch
<rick_h_> heh, well I can be a grouchy american again
<rick_h_> or jcsackett just won't get his dinner place as I'm a "I'll take my money and spend it elsewhere" kind of guy
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> rick_h_ let me know if/when you'd like to go through the new cards I made to complete the inspector and state stuff
<rick_h_> jcsackett: you still coming over monday?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I was doing to say it seems those should go in project A
<rick_h_> let me know if you've got time to chat
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sure hope so, been doing a lot of work to hand off my current work. :p
<rick_h_> jcsackett: coolio, counting on it
<hatch> rick_h_ they are in Project A
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> hatch: oh yea nvm
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiganqkt7jvn3b9hb1b5a0o?hl=en
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> Makyo: got a sec?
<rick_h_> Makyo: if you get a sec tonight can you qa huw's branch
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep, sure thing.
 * Makyo was dogwalking, sorry
<Makyo> I'll do it now
<rick_h_> Makyo: all good thanks
<Makyo> rick_h_, #243 - scrolling coluimns?
<rick_h_> Makyo: yes please
<Makyo> Looks good.  I'm assuming we know about the exponentiation of the processor size?
<rick_h_> huh?
<rick_h_> that's a negative, what's this?
<Makyo> I get 1x1.000000000000000e-180GHz for the processor.
<rick_h_> oh, yea we can polish that stuff up
<Makyo> Cool.  Scrolling works like a charm.
<rick_h_> it's a mess in there. It's not looked right since the start and not looked at why yet
<rick_h_> hatch: another reason for filtger
<rick_h_> categories!
<rick_h_> in the quick search, so bring that back
<rick_h_> I KNEW there was one reason we kept that filter stuff around
<hatch> so confused
<hatch> oh....
<rick_h_> go to the quicksearch box and click in it
<hatch> damn
<hatch> ok, well good news is that it's all still there
<rick_h_> those are categories, they're used to limit search
<hatch> just not being used
<rick_h_> they're a split part of the api
<rick_h_> so they're not in the text= but in a &category=xxxx
<hatch> right...I totally forgot about that too
<hatch> good thing it's all still there :)
 * rick_h_ grumbles about stupid memory
<hatch> just needs to get set by the state stuff
<rick_h_> right, cool
<rick_h_> Makyo: didn't we land changes so that you could deploy a service from the ghost inspector?
<rick_h_> Makyo: it's not working for me on coming soon in trying things out
<Makyo> Any flags, rick_h_ ?
<rick_h_> http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/il/mv/state/ecs/
<rick_h_> deploy mysql, get the inspector on the left, click deploy, nadda
<Makyo> rick_h_, ecs needs a commit
<rick_h_> Makyo: oh!
<rick_h_> ok
<Makyo> Which I don't believe is plugged in yet
<rick_h_> Makyo: ignore me then, sorry. Just trying to see where we're at with things. /me is catching up slowly
<rick_h_> Makyo: after your current branch we could hook up the deploy button on the deployer bar?
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep.  Could probably hook that in with "list uncommitted changes" too
<Makyo> Wait.
<hatch> rick_h_ after clicking deploy open the console and type `app.ecs.commit()`
<Makyo> hatch, we need machines too, right? Or is that coming from mv side?
<hatch> Makyo not sure I understand...
<hatch> hangout?
<Makyo> sure
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpj1d6la76uitmp004g3hpo0?hl=en
<Makyo> Going to split the last bit of my day off into the evening to see this house in a bit here.
<rick_h_> good luck Makyo 
#juju-gui 2014-04-18
<frankban> fwereade: morning
<fwereade> frankban, heyhey
<frankban> fwereade: I am using 1.18.1-trusty-amd64 and I see a failure when bootstrapping a local env without default series (so trusty tools are uploaded) and the trying to deploy a precise charm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7274274/
<frankban> fwereade: that's the output of "tailf ~/.juju/local/log/all-machines.log"
<fwereade> frankban, arrgh, I know someone in australia/NZ has been working on related issues, I am not really up to date on them though
<frankban> fwereade: so, do you know if this is going to be fixed in trusty? this breaks quickstart
<fwereade> frankban, I will try to find out; but doesn't quickstart create the environment itself? so it *could* set default-series explicitly..?
<fwereade> frankban, (this is not to say that core shouldn't fix it, we surely should)
<frankban> fwereade: yes, I think, now that we ported the GUI charm to trusty, quickstart should be changed to be smart enough and deploy the gui version based on the bootstrap node series, and also add a "trusty" default-series when it automatically generates the first local env. But we also allow users to change the environments, and moreover that bug would hit us again if e.g. the user then uses the GUI to deploy a saucy c
<frankban> harm
<frankban> fwereade: I also have an unrelated issue: when setting constraints via SetServiceConstraints API, the default behavior is that if a key/value pair is not passed (i.e. arch or mem) the corresponding constraint is removed (or set to its zero value). The only exception seems to be "tags" (defined as *[]string): if they exist and you set constraints without specifying them, they are not removed. For consistency, I expe
<frankban> cted them to be unset.
<frankban> rogpeppe: FYI ^^^
<fwereade> frankban, good catch, that tags thing is definitely a bug
<fwereade> frankban, they should be removed
<fwereade> frankban, if there's a bug for that, would you please assign it to wallyworld? he's working on constraints at the moment
<frankban> fwereade: should I file a bug?
<fwereade> frankban, yes please
<frankban> fwereade: sure
<frankban> fwereade: is there a bug for the local provider/series issue?
<fwereade> frankban, https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1306537
<_mup_> Bug #1306537: LXC provider fails to provision precise instances from a trusty host <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306537>
<fwereade> frankban, (so indeed it looks like there isn't anybody on it at the moment)
<frankban> fwereade: great, thank you!
<frankban> fwereade: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1309449
<_mup_> Bug #1309449: SetServiceConstraints API does not remove tags <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309449>
<frankban> fwereade, rick_h_ also filed quickstart bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1309455
<_mup_> Bug #1309455: The auto-generated local env does not work in trusty <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309455>
<frankban> rick_h_: for when you are available, please read the above ^^^ I suspect we need to start the process of patching quickstart in trusty/universe
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<rick_h_> bah, that's not good
<frankban> rick_h_: I created a card in urgent for quickstart, if you agree that would be the first think I'll tackle next week (tue)
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks, I should have thought about trusty lxc and trusty gui charm. 
<rick_h_> frankban: yep, sounds good to me
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, the problem is not the trusty GUI charm. having that is a good thing and allows for the improvement/workaround I described in the bug. So, the problem will go away if the juju-core fix lands, but we can alleviate it by updating quickstart to use trusty defaults (which IMHO is a good idea even without that bug)
<rick_h_> frankban: right, but I think having quickstart create a trusty environment by default is a sane default for the life of trusty
<rick_h_> frankban: kind of smack in the head silly, but lack of trusty charms and working with trusty based juju environments hid it a bit from being so obvious
<frankban> rick_h_: yes, even after trusty, the same way we defaulted to precise till now
<frankban> rick_h_: we were not aware of bug 1306537. since this is a bug I guess we should not need an exception to update quickstart/trusty
<_mup_> Bug #1306537: LXC provider fails to provision precise instances from a trusty host <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <juju-core:Triaged> <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1306537>
<frankban> rick_h_: the bug was filed seven days ago
<frankban> :-/
 * rick_h_ goes to subscribe to bugs, missed I wasn't
<frankban> anyway, updated this morning... trusty is beautiful!
<rick_h_> jujugui dr appt this morning. Back in a bit
 * frankban lunches
<bac> hey rick_h_
<bac> bbiab
<frankban> jujugui: in comingsoon I am not able to close the inspector: filed bug 1309503
<_mup_> Bug #1309503: Unable to close the inspector <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309503>
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/246 
<frankban> fwereade: juju add-machine in trusty local envs is incredibly fast, that's amazing!
<frankban> jujugui: behold the speed! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7275468/ 
<rick_h_> back here
<rick_h_> bac: howdy
<rick_h_> frankban: nice! :)
<frankban> rick_h_: interview is in 50 mins, right?
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, I'm working on the doc for it now
<frankban> rick_h_: cool thanks
<rick_h_> and man, having an MRI done is kind of draining, almost fall alseep if it wasn't for the giant machine screaming at you
<rick_h_> Makyo: around yet?
<rick_h_> frankban: bac Makyo interview doc shared
 * frankban gives initial +1 for quoting "The Ramones" in the screenshots
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> frankban: if you've got a sec, can you reset the code test question on the collab edit thing that Makyo setup?
<frankban> rick_h_: looking
<frankban> rick_h_: done
<rick_h_> frankban: <3 
<Makyo> Around
<rick_h_> Makyo: cool, frankban updated the collab thing. 
<rick_h_> wonder if bac will be back in time
<Makyo> Alright, cool.
<rick_h_> oh email, you are so mighty /me digs some more
 * rick_h_ is thinking no bac
<rick_h_> kadams54: around? able to join an quick interview?
<kadams54> yup
<rick_h_> kadams54: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ed-cashin-team?authuser=1
<rick_h_> kadams54: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/18hkqeQBRrS8uC9DNjgz8F7kXHJgICC4eFquxovH5FRI/edit#
<bac> rick_h_: sorry.  want me to join?
<rick_h_> bac: up to you, we have kyle stand in at the moment but if you'd like to participate you're welcome to join in 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 2
<rick_h_> jcsackett: were you joining today?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: no planning poker so optional
<rick_h_> frankban: so as a Go kid, interfaces sound like mixins based on that call?
<frankban> rick_h_: if you mean embedding is similar to YUI mixins, then I think you are right
<rick_h_> I was thinking of interfaces, the way he described them seemed very python mixin-like
 * rick_h_ needs to find some Go time
<frankban> rick_h_: interfaces allows for polymorphism: if the passed struct receives the set of method the interfaces declares, then it's ok
<rick_h_> ok, so it's a bit of the opposite
<rick_h_> nvm, I see now
<rick_h_> the struct declares the interfaces and mixing the declarations and fails if it's missing any bits from them
<frankban> rick_h_: e.g. I can define a function accepting a io.ReadWriter. That means I can pass any value implementing both Read(p []byte) (n int, err error) and Write(p []byte) (n int, err error)
<rick_h_> right
<frankban> rick_h_: my understanding is that he described it fairly well, he then switched to embedding and described it with a containment metaphor
<rick_h_> right
<rick_h_> I've not run into embedding so that was cool
<rick_h_> sounds like a form of composition that could be useful
<frankban> rick_h_: yes AFAICT it's like delegation + a dynamic dispatcher. So if b receives foo() and a embeds b I can either call a.foo() or a.b.foo()
<rick_h_> oh, auto dispatching is interesting
<frankban> yes, especially considering it can help implementing interfaces
<rick_h_> frankban: can you toss the link for your branch in the card? /me is still sorting emails 
<frankban> rick_h_: it's already in the card
<frankban> rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/246
<rick_h_> bah, one of these days I'll get used to that external link 
<rick_h_> I keep looking in the description
<frankban> heh
<rick_h_> I always think of the link as the bug number
<rick_h_> thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: sorry i didn't respond to ping earlier--i've been on and offline all morning with bad internet. (and don't know for sure that i'm actually connected now, tbh)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: welcome all good
<rick_h_> frankban: review in, let me know if Makyo can't get to qa and I'll try to load it up
<Makyo> QAing now
 * rick_h_ goes to cook up lunchables now
<Makyo> rick_h_, frankban ^
<frankban> thank you both!
<hatch> hazmat I attempted to use bumblebee and it bricked it until I reset all of the display drivers. I am now running nvidia-prime but I think that's running the gpu all the time :/
<bac> hey rick_h_ i was thinking if you didn't want to mess with that reservation (cc and what-not) we could just do 2x 6 pax via opentable
<rick_h_> bac: all good, I read through the email. I thought they just needed me to call but I've got to scan some cards and such
<rick_h_> bac: which is crazy, but will get it done
<rick_h_> just hope jcsackett appreciates the extent we go for this :P
<bac> i suspect he does not
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, i just get nervous sending cc info like that.  very non-standard and silly.
<rick_h_> yea, true
<jcsackett> rick_h_, bac: y'know, if public house isn't easy to do, it's totally fine with me if something else happens. i'm just saying it's a fine option. :)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: they're making it darn hard to get a reservation. They want me to email copies of my CC and license
<bac> jcsackett: they were not as easy to deal with as they could be but i think it is almost done
<jcsackett> rick_h_: damn.
<jcsackett> that's...a little crazy.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: they say why they need something like that?
<rick_h_> because pie
<rick_h_> :P
<bac> jcsackett: you can do up to 7 people in opentable.  over that requires TSA-like scrutiny
<jcsackett> jujugui: i'm contemplating what i can start messing with monday morning so i'm not twiddling my thumbs before the 11am call. is bug 1309503 a likely candidate, or are there dragons?
<_mup_> Bug #1309503: Unable to close the inspector <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309503>
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yep, let's chat as there's new stuff there
<jcsackett> rick_h_: okeedokee.
<rick_h_> otp at the moment
<jcsackett> rick_h_: ok. ping me when you're free--i'm largely open this afternoon.
<hatch> jcsackett welcome back :)
<jcsackett> hatch: thanks. :)
<lazyPower> rick_h_: does juju gui support deploying local charms in bundle format?
<rick_h_> "in bundle format" ?
<lazyPower> sorry i'm being silly with terminology. 
<rick_h_> it displays local charms now
<lazyPower> i have a bundle, with full paths to local charms
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, juju core increments the version number and things break down. 
<rick_h_> so you have to use the deployer 
<rick_h_> and they'll show in the GUI
<rick_h_> but you can't drag/drop a bundle with local charms and have it work
<lazyPower> thats what I was lookin for. Thanks my friend.
<lazyPower> I was using quick start and things "just worked", i tried the drag and drop method and it went funky
<lazyPower> so, much appreciation for the clarification.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: still around?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: if not I'll be up and at em in the monday AM and we can catch up then
<rick_h_> my first call isn't until 9am so we can catch up before that
 * rick_h_ is out, have a good weekend all!
<jcsackett> rick_h_ I see you're out and I'm starting to cook dinner. Monday AM works for me. 
<jcsackett> Have a good weekend, all. 
#juju-gui 2015-04-13
<rick_h_> lazyPower: yea, ingestion is longer now that it goes through two systems and such. 
<lazyPower> i thought I was the only one paranoid enough to check IRC at 2am
<rick_h_> heh I'm in germany so it's about 6hrs later for me :)
<rick_h_> lazyPower: so heads up, team is in EU time this week in case you come hunting for us
<lazyPower> Fair enough, and on that note - i'm headed out
<rick_h_> night
<lazyPower> o/ have a good spring @ nburg
<lazyPower> *sprint
#juju-gui 2015-04-16
<Makyo> jcsackett, http://i.imgur.com/tASYi.gif
<jcsackett> Makyo: yeah, that was our household for years. Axel is a little too old to jump quite that high now, but still. :p
<lazyPower> jrwren: o/
<jrwren> lazyPower: what is up?
<lazyPower> ey there, was a ping re: your kibana MP
<lazyPower> i've since commented and moved on
#juju-gui 2015-04-17
<mbruzek> rick_h_: ping
<mbruzek> Does quickstart deploy local charms?
<lazyPower> short answer is no
<lazyPower> better answer is: it could
<lazyPower> https://launchpad.net/juju-quickstart
#juju-gui 2016-04-19
<freak__> hi everyone
<freak__> need help regarding ceph-osd
<freak__> earlier i deployed openstack successfully but yesterday i shut the nodes
<freak__> now today when i power up the nodes
<freak__> all components of openstack came up ok
<hatch> freak__: you'll probably have better luck in #juju
<hatch> and by probably, I mean definitely :)
<freak__> ok
#juju-gui 2016-04-21
<arosales> for bugs related to the juju-gui charm LP is still the correct place to file those correct?
<arosales> or should I file at github?
<hatch> arosales: you can file them on github as well
<hatch> but both places are fine in the end ):
<hatch> :)
<arosales> hatch: ack. I just followed the submit bug link @ jujucharms.com/juju-gui and that took me to LP
<hatch> arosales: here is the repository for the GUI charm on launchpad https://github.com/juju/juju-gui-charm/issues
<arosales> good to know both places are good for submitting bugs
<hatch> arosales: ahh we should update that
<hatch> We'll take all the feedback we can get ;)
<arosales> I almost submitted at github, then I thought I should do what we tell users
<arosales> hatch: thanks for the reply
<hatch> np, anytime
#juju-gui 2017-04-22
<bdx> machine constraints passed through to containers ..... this has got to be 2.1 thing? 
<bdx> oops ... meant for juju-dev
